# ماذا قدمنا حتى الآن؟!



## مهندس أول (24 أكتوبر 2006)

نسمع بصفة مستمرة عن اكتشافات واختراعات لباحثين أو حتى لطلاب في الجامعات الأوربية والأجنبية
بعضها ماهو مهم لأنه مفيد وعملي وبعضها الآخر ليس مهماً ولكنه معروف لأن مكتشفه من الغرب 
لماذا نحن متأخرون؟ الأننا متخاذلون أم لأنهم أفضل منا أم ماذا؟
كثير مما يظن الغرب أنهم استحدثوه هو موجود في كتاب الله أو سنة نبيه!
أنا أعتقد والله أعلم أن سبب تأخرنا هو استهتارنا وانتظارنا لما يقدمه الغرب.
عندما سئلت زملائي عن الجامعة عن طموحاتهم وأهدافهم وجدت أن شغلهم الشاغل هو ماذا أختار من تخصص؟ هل يناسب سوق العمل؟ هل الرواتب مرتفعة؟
كل هذه الأشياء مهمة لكن هنالك الأهم وهو:
1-هل يلائمني التخصص؟
2-ماذا أستطيع أن أقدم فيه؟
3-هل أستطيع اختراع أو اكتشاف شيىءٍ ما؟
لذا أرجو من الجميع اعادة النظر وجزاكم الله خيراً
بانتظار آرائكم:81:


----------



## بشير الهيتي (27 أكتوبر 2006)

والله ياخي العزيز عقولنا احسن منهم واموالنا اكثر منهم وديننا افضل منهم ولكن اين الراعي المؤتمن واين القيادات الصحيحة ومع الاسف اخذنا القشور من الغرب وتركنا الجوهر فلا تحزن


----------



## al hndsa (28 أكتوبر 2006)

انا اعتقد ان العلة في طريقة تدريسنا في المدرسة وتأخر المناهج اللي ندرسها في الجامعة


----------



## مهاجر (28 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكراً لك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بك أخي العزيز في ملتقى المهندسين العرب واشكر لك إهتمامك بطرح مثل هذا الموضوع المهم. 

اخي إن شاء الله لا توجد علة ومجرد سؤالك يدل على طاقة كامنة تزداد حرقة لهذه الأمة .

عسى الله أن يزيد عدد المهتمين بتطور الأمة وهكذا هي البدايات دائماً ما تكون صعبة ولكن ليست بمستحيلة....:81: 

ولا ننسى أننا أصحاب رسالة حدنا عنها ولكننا لم ننتهي.... :15: 

هناك أمرين:

-إذا سمحت سأنقل موضوعك أولاً للقسم المناسب والذي نناقش فيه مواضيع مشابهة لموضوعك وهو قسم تعريب الهندسة.

- والأمر الأخ أدعوك لزيارة موضوع أحسب أنه مناسب لتصورك، ناقشنا فيه وما زلنا نناقش أسباب تأخرنا عن الأمم المتطورة علمياً. الموضوع هو المهندس العربي ألم وأمل...
على الرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=8793#post8793

شاكر ومقدر لك جهدك


----------



## ابن سينا (28 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
أخي العزيز اولاً اهلاً وسهلاً بك في هذا الملتقى...وثانيًا فـإن ما ذكرته من قولك:"ماذا قدمنا حتى الآن؟"...لحقيقة وهي مرة بل أشد من العلقم في مرارته ونعاني منها جميعاً مهندسون واطباء وعلماء في كافة المجالات...ولا يمر يوم إلا ونتجرع علقمها ...إلا ان الامر ليس متوقفًا علينا كمهندسين وأطباء بل المشكلة في صميمها تكمن في دولنا المائعة والتيلا تعطي المبدع حقه, بل وإنهم تشجع كل ما لا صلة له في الابداع ...فنراهم يشجعون لاعبي كرة القدم ومطربي الموسيقى الخالعة وغيرها مما لا يدعم التفوق العلمي والاكتشافات والاختراعات...وما علينا إلا ان قوم ما نحسن صنعه كلٌ في مجاله ختى يُقيض الله لنا من يأخذ بيدنا الى شط الامان ...فهكذا قد نمتص بعص الصدمات من صدنا وعدم فتح المجال لمبدعي الهندسة والطب وغيرها من العلوم.
والله الموفق


----------



## مهندس أول (29 أكتوبر 2006)

أشكركم على اهتمامكم, ولكن أهم (على ما أعتقد)مافي الموضوع هو الرغبة والإصرار على تحقيق الهدف وتجاوز الصعوبات وعدم وضع كل الوم على الآخرين


----------



## مهندس أول (29 أكتوبر 2006)

اعتبر الموضوع موضوعك يا مهندس مهاجر وافعل ماتراه مناسباً


----------



## مهندس أول (29 أكتوبر 2006)

اعتبره موضوعك وهفغل ماتراه مناسباً يامهاجر


----------



## daylight (30 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
مازلنا بخير وان شاء الله الأفضل
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقد روي بلفظ : الخير فيَّ وفي أمتي إلى يوم القيامة
المصدر islamweb
http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/Fatwa/ShowFatwa.php?lang=A&Id=70219&Option=FatwaId
لذا ياجماعه اطمنوا نحن في غفلة فقط وسوف ان شاء الله سوف نستيقظ


----------



## xainoo (31 أكتوبر 2006)

إن شاء الله سنحقق كل تقدم..
أنا مشروعي بدأ هنا و الحمدلله:


----------



## ابوعبدالله الجبوري (31 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز المسألة تحتاج الى اخلاص النية و الايمان بالله والعزيمة . فنحن خير امة اخرجت للناس والذي حل بنا بسبب تركنا لديننا واتخاذنا مناهج غيرة . وقد رأو في بلاد الرافدين العجب والفضل لله اولا ومن ثم عزيمة الابطال . نسألكم الدعاء .


----------



## اشرف القيسي (31 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك ان كلماتك هذه تتحدى العقول وتعمل نوع من الغيرة على على عقولنا وثقافتنا


----------



## shilbayeh (31 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبعد 
السلام عليكم إخوتي في الملتقى إنني إثمن طرح هذا الموضوع الذي يكشف حقيقة مرة وصلنا إليها بتكاسلنا ونحن الذين كنا في يوم من الأيام رواد الحضارة وسادة الهندسة والعمران فاستعل الآخرون غفلتنا وسرقوا كنوز علمنا وترجموها ثم نسبوها اليهم ليتباهوا بها علينا فلم نقبل الدنية في ديننا وعلمنا
وأين قول الحبيب المصفى عن دوام الخيرية في هذه الأمة الرائدة فلننهض من كبوتنا ونعيد أمجادنا وتاريخا وحضارتنا الى سابق عهدها وما هي إلا خطوة جريئة ثم نتابع بعدها مشوار المجد وفقكم الله جميعا الى الخير وبارك فيكم جميعاً


----------



## المهندس محمد حسين (31 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي العزيز المشكلة ليس فينا المشكلة الاساسية هي في من في يده زمام الامور
ورغم هذه قدم العراقيون بما فيه الكثير ولكن اين التنفيذ واين الدعم
اخوكم المهندس علي داود


----------



## Eng-Maher (31 أكتوبر 2006)

عزيزى الشىء الوحيد تقريبا هو ان كل واحد فينا مش عايز يبقى فيه حد احسن منه وده حال العرب و ورؤساء كل العرب علاوه على الذى يمسك منصب بيخدم نفسه اولا و كيف يكسب مال فى وقتى قياسى وتظ فى الباقى يعنى سياسه انا وبس . عندما يوجد شخص يخدم الاخرين وفى الاخر يخدم نفسه و الله سوف ترتقى الامه العربيه وشوف ها نعمل ايه . ادعى وقول يارب . شكرا على الموضوع 
علاوه على كلام الاخ / بشير....
والله ياخي العزيز عقولنا احسن منهم واموالنا اكثر منهم وديننا افضل منهم ولكن اين الراعي المؤتمن واين القيادات الصحيحة ومع الاسف اخذنا القشور من الغرب وتركنا الجوهر فلا تحزن


----------



## amin22 (31 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز المسألة تحتاج الى اخلاص النية و الايمان بالله والعزيمة


----------



## reasearcher (31 أكتوبر 2006)

يعطيكم العافية جميعاَ والشكر موصول لصاحب الموضوع والفكرة:
أحب التعليق بأمرين:
1- عدم الاستطراد يعني السؤال موجه لنا جميعا...ليش أعلق المشكلة في قضايا العرب ورؤساء العرب ليش ما نعترف...ونقول نعم التقصير حاصل ثم نجد الحلول..
2-بلمحة بسيطة ونظرة الى الوراء وتسأل نفسك هذا السؤال..هل الوالد متعلم تعليم أكاديمي او هل هو مهندس..اذا كان الجواب نعم .. فهذا خطأ والدك ..لماذا لم يزرع فيك حب العلم حب الأبداع حب الإختراع
أما اذا كان الجواب.. لا... فزرع انت حب العلم والإبداع والأختراع في أبناءك.. مع الدعاء لهم
انا وانتم سوف نظهر جيل قوي بإذن الله

هناك سؤال أخر...لماذا نتخرج من الجامعة ولا نتواصل مع أساتذة الجامعة ابداً بعد التخرج ؟ هل لأننا نكره العلم أو أصبحنا عارفين ولا حاجة لهم ولا لعلمهم او.....؟
امل التعليق الجاد
محبكم


----------



## wad ibrahim (31 أكتوبر 2006)

أخى بورك فيك وفى أفكارك
طرحك لهذا الأمر والتساؤلات ينفض بعض الغبار عن عقل المهندس المسلم.
ربما بعض الداء حسب اعتقادى فى كيفية تقديم المادة الاكاديمية ومايصاحبها.
تهيئةاجواء البحث العلمى ودعمها والاهتمام بها ستكون خطوات فى الطريق الصحيح .


----------



## عبدالله الجراح (31 أكتوبر 2006)

فاذا عزمت فتوكل على الله
مشكلة هذا الجيل عدم وجود العزم والارادة والتحدي 
يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم " ليكن احدكم بين الناس كالخال في الوجه " انظر الى مدرسة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم انها مليئة بالكنوز ولكن هل من قاريء، يوصي المسلمين بالتميز في كل شيء لازم المسلمين يكونوا الاوائل في كل شيء الخلق ، العلم ، السلوك ، الدين ....كل شيء فليكن المسلم كالشامة السوداء ( الخال ) في الوجه الابيض الجميل كم هي جميله تلك الشامة لقد كتب العرب فيها شعرا ومعلقات تتغزل في جمال الشامة في الوجه .


----------



## على الريانى (31 أكتوبر 2006)

المهم العزيمة على تحقيق شى ماء


----------



## sail (31 أكتوبر 2006)

نعيب زماننا و العيب فيمنا و ما لزماننا عيب سوانا
الاخ العزيز ان تقدم الغرب هو عبارة عن نتاج اجتهادهم و اصرارهم على معرفة الجديد و لكننا نحن نحب الشئ الجاهز و لا نملك الصبر على التجارب لنستفيد من نتائجها فمثلا نحن عندنا مشكلة الزمن الذى لا نحترمة ابدا و وصل بنا الامر اننا اذا وعد احدا اخاة قال (مواعيد خواجات)دلالة على التزام الخواجات بالزمن و نسوا ان رسولنا الكريم اوصانا بايفاء العهد بل وجعل خالف الوعد من زمرة المنافقين هذا من الجانب الاجتماعى اما من جوانب الحكم فحدث و لا حرج الحام الغربيين لا يتشبسون بالحكم كما حكامنا الذين لا يريدون مفارقة كراسى الحكم و لو ان هناك من هو اكفأ منهم و ادرى
و لكن ان كنا نحن نريد ان ترجع الامة الى عهدها الناضر فعلينا اتباع كتاب الله ة سنة نبية صلى الله علية و سلم وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين من بعدة فهو الطريق الوحيد و طوق النجاة لهذة الامة


----------



## حسن الياسري (31 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وكلل الله تعالى جهودك بالنجاح الدائم....ذكرى والذكرى تنفع المؤمنين


----------



## خبير.ص (31 أكتوبر 2006)

كلام جميل لل/ بشي

ولكن لاتلقي بالوم على الآخرين , لا يغير الله ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم ,اعمل و احتسب, كما نقول عندنا في الجزئر كل شاة تعلق من رجلها منفردة


----------



## msalam (31 أكتوبر 2006)

reasearcher قال:


> يعطيكم العافية جميعاَ والشكر موصول لصاحب الموضوع والفكرة:
> أحب التعليق بأمرين:
> 1- عدم الاستطراد يعني السؤال موجه لنا جميعا...ليش أعلق المشكلة في قضايا العرب ورؤساء العرب ليش ما نعترف...ونقول نعم التقصير حاصل ثم نجد الحلول..
> 2-بلمحة بسيطة ونظرة الى الوراء وتسأل نفسك هذا السؤال..هل الوالد متعلم تعليم أكاديمي او هل هو مهندس..اذا كان الجواب نعم .. فهذا خطأ والدك ..لماذا لم يزرع فيك حب العلم حب الأبداع حب الإختراع
> ...


أشكرا الجميع على تعليقاتهم وأنا أعتقد أن التقصير من أنفسنا علينا إصلاح انفسنا أولا ومن ثم تحديد هدفنا وبذل الجهد المكثف لتحقيقه حتى لو كانت هناك عوائف فسوف نتجاوزها بإذن الله تعالى وأهم شيء هو الإخلاص في العمل وغايتنا في هذه الدنيا هي رفع راية الإسلام ولذلك واجبنا هو تطوير بلادنا والتفوق على الغرب لأن أساس علمهم أخذوه من أجدادنا لذلك سوف نتقدم عليهم بجهودنا وعزيمتنا
وهذا التفوق العلمي والتكنلوجي الذي توصلون إليه ليس سوا حصيلة عمل مستمر وجماعي.
لذلك لا يمكن أن نتفوق عليهم بلمح البصر علينا الإجتهاد في عملنا وخطوة بخطوة وبمساعدة بعضنا البعض سوف نتفوق عليهم وعلينا يأخواني بزرع روح العمل الجماعي في أولادنا ورفع راية الإسلام


وبالنسبة إلى سؤالك الذي تطرحته أنا أتوقع والله أعلم أن الطالب بعد تخرجه يبدأ بحياته العملية والتي في بلادنا بعيد كل البعد عن التطوير العلمي لذلك نرى أن أكثر الطلاب يبحثون عن عمل مربح ماديا
وغالبا ما يعتمد هذا العمل على أعمال متكررة وبالتالي لا يحتاج إلى معلومات إضافيه لكي يذهب إلى جامعته ويستفسر عنها .


----------



## marmaid (31 أكتوبر 2006)

اكيد كل واحد لازم يدور على الى ممكن يعملة للبلد ولنفسة كمان اذا كان يقدر يخترع حاجة
بس اية الفايدة ان البلد يطلع فيها كل يوم مخترع وبعدين نلاقيهم فى الدول الاجنبية او العربية الاخرى
علشان مفيش حد بيهتم بيهم اويرعاهم:78:


----------



## ayat_ace (31 أكتوبر 2006)

ان الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بانفسهم


----------



## Eng-Maher (31 أكتوبر 2006)

اصلاح انفسنا تعديل انفسنا شىء جميل اعتبرنا احنا تمام واصلاحنا من انفسنا .. ماذا بعد ؟؟؟


----------



## Eng-Maher (31 أكتوبر 2006)

انا ابن عمى وبدون زكر اسماء دكتور كميائى اخترع علاج للسكر .. واحب يأخذ برائه اختراع فى مصر من جميع الهيأت المتخصصه .. والكلام ده من حوالى 9 سنوات .. الان هو فى جامعه خارج القطر المصرى وعايش ميه ميه . لانهم هنا شيلوه كل العقابات والهم ووجع القلب .(مصر) اتكلم عن تجربه . وشكرا


----------



## محمد عبد الفتاح ب (31 أكتوبر 2006)

إخوتى الأعزاء
إن الكليات و المعاهد الهندسية وسيلة فقط لتفتيح المدارك و زيادة القدرة على تعلم كيفية الحصول على المعلومات, يعنى التخرج من تلكم الأماكن هو مجرد بداية علينا بعدها أن نطلب العلم الذى يعيننا عل أن نكون مهندسين
ان الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بانفسهم
هذا هو مربط الفرس


----------



## عبد الصاحب (31 أكتوبر 2006)

انا اعتقد ان الحل هو ان تقوم حکوماتنا و مسؤؤلو التخطیط فی بلداننا بتخصیص 3% و لیس اقل فی مجال الابحاث و التحقیق و ان یبجل العلماء لا تبجیلا و احتراما موقتا و ارضاءا للرای العام بل ان تخصص لهم اموال تشلع جمیع احتیجانهم المادیه ایا کانت


----------



## عبد الصاحب (31 أكتوبر 2006)

انا اعتقد ان الحل هو ان تقوم حکوماتنا و مسؤؤلو التخطیط فی بلداننا بتخصیص 3% من میزانیاتنا السنویه و لیس اقل لانفاقها فی مجال الابحاث و التحقیق و ان یبجل العلماء لا تبجیلا و احتراما موقتا و ارضاءا للرای العام بل ان تخصص لهم اموال تشبع جمیع احتیاجاتهم المادیه و المعنویه ایا کانت سترون بعدها کیف سنتقدم و نطور انفسنا فی جمیع المجالات


----------



## wael alahmad (31 أكتوبر 2006)

*ماذا قدمنا نحن ؟؟*

الصديق عبد الرحمن المحترم 
تحية طيبة وبعد،، 

يا صديقي نحن آمة عظيمة ومتفاهمة منذ الآزل وكانت لها مواقف جيدة وعظيمة وكانت الإختراعات 
والإكتشافات وللعلم إن العرب المسلمين عاشوا في معظم أقطار الأرض قبل الفتوحات الإستكشفاية الأوروبية .

لكن بعد سنوات العظيمة تلك أصبح المعظم لا يهتم إلا بالمظهر والمنفخة أمام العالم إني أحمل شهادة جامعية " كالحمار الذي يحمل أسفاراً " والحل هو

1.أن نوجد ونخلق لأنفسنا بؤرة ثابتة في السوق المحلية والعاليمة .
2. أن نضع الشخص المناسب في المكان المناسب . 
3. أن نضع خطط تعليمية تناسب الوضع الراهن ومستجدات سوق العمل .
4. تطوير المناهج الدراسية وتزويدها بكل جديد ومفيد ومواكبة أخر التطورات العلمية والإستفادة من علوم الأخرين .
5. سيادة القانون والنظام حيث أن هناك دول فيها الظالم لا تتم محاكمته وإنما فقط المظلوم كقانون الشرطة الفلسطينية . 
6. بدلاً من إنفاق الأموال على المشاريع التي لا تخدم إلا الحرميه والساسه الدجالين إنفاقها في سبيل نهضة الشعوب .
7. إنهاء ظاهرة الفقر والشحده . 

والله الموفق،، 

:15:


----------



## Eng-Maher (31 أكتوبر 2006)

انا معاك اخى/ عبد الصاحب رائيك ممتاز


----------



## بنت الشرق (31 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وحشتونى جدا يا الخوانى واخواتى فى الله،،، اما بعد
هذا الموضوع من المواضيع الهامة جدا والتى يجب مناقشتها بجدية. ليس على مستوى المنتدى ولكن على مراى وممسمع الشبابحتى يبحثوا بداخلهم عن السبب الحقيقى وراء هذا التاخر .
والتى منها على ما اعتقد.البعد عن تقوى الله*الاهتمام بالكم وليس بالكيف*اهتمامنا بالغرب عاى انهم مهد الحضارة والعلم*تكاسلنا فى عدم الاهتمام بمعرفة الحقائق والبحث عنها *طبيعة النفس البشرية بداخل العرب والتى تتصف دائما بالخوف من مواجهة النفس لاكتشافها ومحاولة تغيرها


----------



## ayat_ace (31 أكتوبر 2006)

ان اصلاح النفس ليس لافراد معينيين وانما لكل طبقات المجتمع من الحاكم الى المحكوم وذلك بالتمسك بدين الله القويم وعدم الرضا بغيره ابدا


----------



## sail (31 أكتوبر 2006)

Eng-Maher قال:


> انا ابن عمى وبدون زكر اسماء دكتور كميائى اخترع علاج للسكر .. واحب يأخذ برائه اختراع فى مصر من جميع الهيأت المتخصصه .. والكلام ده من حوالى 9 سنوات .. الان هو فى جامعه خارج القطر المصرى وعايش ميه ميه . لانهم هنا شيلوه كل العقابات والهم ووجع القلب .(مصر) اتكلم عن تجربه . وشكرا



و الله نفس المشكلة عندى انا شخصيا فاخى الاكبر خريج هندسة نفط عمل فى بلدنا السودان مع شركة ماليزية سودانية براتب ضعيف (و الله اقل من راتبى)و عندما وجد عمل مع شركة صينية بعقد عمل فى الصين و راتب مغرى جدا(بالدولار)افتعلت الشركة السودانية العواقب فى طريقة حتى وصل الامر الى الاعتقال و منعة من السفر الى الصين 
و بنا يجيب العواقب سليمة يارب


----------



## القرقورى (31 أكتوبر 2006)

سوف يأتى يوم وينقشع فيه الغمام عن أمة الاسلام ..... علينا أن نعمل كل من عنده .. ولا نحقرن من المعروف شيئا....
جزاك الله الجنة على هذا الطرح أخى الكريم .....


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (31 أكتوبر 2006)

العيب فينا وليس في حكوماتنا من يريد البحث والاطلاع والعلم متوفر للجميع ولكن نحن وجدنا كل شىء جاهز ولانريد ان نتعب


----------



## برامج الحاسوب (31 أكتوبر 2006)

i'm enginerring of computer ...i like my branch ....i wish to develop my work.....i think i can make thing if be fulfilled met 
thanks


----------



## ميثم سلمان (31 أكتوبر 2006)

كلامك صحيح اخي العزيز السبب هو ان الدولة لا تهتم لاهل العلم و الظروف المادية هي السبب تجعلنا نفكر بالمادة لان الغرب ليس لديهم مشاكل مادية و الغرب استعمرونا و جعلوا حكامنا متغطرسين لمصلحة الغرب و هذا هو سبب تاخرنا


----------



## عبد الصاحب (31 أكتوبر 2006)

الموضوع ذو شجون .. الافضل فی بحثنا هذا الابتعاد عن السیاسه و نترکها لاهلها اننا عمال و صناع حرفیون باتکائنا علی دیننا و تقوانا و خبراتنا العلمیه و العملیه نعمل اقرادا و جماعات اینما کنا و فی وقت علی استنهاض الهمم و رعایه الدقه فی ممارسه واجباتنا و اعمالنا الفنیه اننا قادرون .. اننی لا ارید ان اضرب امثالا من الدول غیر الاسلامیه .. اقول مالیزیا و اندنیسیا و ایران .. اری ان هذه الدول تتقدم خطوات نحو کسر جدران الحصار المفروض علینا اننا سنصل بعون الله


----------



## عبد الصاحب (31 أكتوبر 2006)

انی اقترح علی الاخوه ان یعکسوا منجزات بلدهم التی یعتبر تنفیذها من الناحیه العلمیه و العملیه امرا هاما و ملفتا للنظر شرط ان یکون تنفیذها بسواعد و افکار ابناء جلدتنا اضرب عده امثله هنا .. السدود .. مصافی النفط .. مرکز انتاج الطاقه الکهربائیه .. تخصیب الیوانیوم .. جسور مهمه .. انفاق و غیرها


----------



## eng_lizo (31 أكتوبر 2006)

شئ طبيعي ياباشمهندس انك تلاقي كل واحد بيدور علي التخصص المطلوب في سوق العمل دي ازمة بلد بحالها الناس حتعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مصطفى عمار طويل (31 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. وبعد فيما يخص هذه المسالة فيجب التوقف عندها والكلام عنها ببالغ الاهمية وذلك لانها مسألة مهمة على الصعيدين العلمي والعملي ,اذ ان التقدم يقاس من اخلاق الشعوب ومدى اهتمامهم بالعلم والتزامهم به اي انه يسخرون ما يكتشفون لصالح المجتمع . اما سعوبنا وللاسف الشديد هما الوحيد المظاهر الخداعة التي اتت من الحاجة الى المادة لان عندما تركنا تعاليم ديينا تكالبت علينا الشعوب ....السوال هو كيف نصحح خطئنا ...
الجواب من التوجيهات الرشيدة من قبل اساتذة الجامعات وتفير الامكانيات المادية لغرض تهياة الظروف الملائمة للطالب الذي من المفترض ان ياتي الى الجامعة وهو على اتم الاستعداد للتعلم والفهم لا للنجاح فقط هنا تبدا عملية التطور ...وهناك مثل يقول اصح متاخرا خيرا من ان لا تصحى.....وشكرا


----------



## نورعلي (31 أكتوبر 2006)

كل عام وأنتم بخير،،، الموضوع مفيد للنقاش، خصوصاً نحن أمة لا زلات عندها عقدة الخواجة. أرجو الله أن يخلصنا منها وأن نكون أمة مبدعة حتى لا يفرض علينا ما لا نحب بالقوة.


----------



## نورعلي (31 أكتوبر 2006)

كل عام وأنت بخير،،، الموضوع المطروح مفيد للنقاش حتى تتخلص هذه الأمة من عقدة ( الخواجة)
وأن تشق طريقها للإبداع حتى لا يفرض عليها ما لاتحب.


----------



## حسن الغزلاتى (31 أكتوبر 2006)

يقول النبى(ص) من كان امنا فى سربه عنده قوت يومه فكانما حيزت له الدنيا- او كما قال النبى(ص)
سيدى الفاضل الكل همه وشغله الشاغل من اين ياتى بلقمه العيش
فكيف تفكر وتبدع وقلبك مشغول
كان الاستعمارى يقول00 فرق تسد0 اما الان جوع تسد
اضمن لى عيشه تليق بالادميين ثم اسالنى ماذا قدمت وماذا سوف تقدم0


----------



## رحال حول العالم (31 أكتوبر 2006)

*إن الله لا يغيير ما بقوم حتى يغييروا ما بأنفسهم*​
و انفسهم هنا تشمل العالم و المتعلم و الحاكم و المحكوم و الغنى و الفقير 
و لكن ما نحن فيه يحقق حديث المصطفى صلى الله عليه و سلم (( .......... و لكن اصابكم الوهن ......... و الوهن حب الدنيا و كراهية الموت )) 
بسبب اقيالنا على الدنيا و عزوفنا عن الاخرة عزفت عنا الدنيا بكنوزها و فقدنا المحرك و المقوم الذى انتصر به السابقون و تقدموا فى شتى نواحى الحياة


----------



## أبوحذيفه (31 أكتوبر 2006)

*ماذا قدمنا حتى الآن؟*

ضيق علينا حكامنا في لقمة العيش حتى عزفنا عن العلم طلباًللقمة العيش وإذا ما برز شخص ونبغ حاربوه وضيقوا عليه فهرب بعلمه الى الغرب الذي يقدر علمه ويستفيد منه.ولا حول ولا قول ولا قوة إلابالله:80:


----------



## عبد الصاحب (31 أكتوبر 2006)

لا ادری نقاشنا هذا یجب ان ینتهی الی نتائج نبدا بالدعوه الی العمل بها فی مجتمعاتنا ام لا یبقی نقاشا فقط .. ان علینا عرض المشاکل التی نعانیها کل حسب موقعه فی العمل .. و لیعرف کل منا موقعه و موطنه الی حد ما .. لعل الاخوه عندهم حلول یمکن ان یستفید الاخرون منها .. کی نخرج بنتائج تفیدنا فی حیاتنا العملیه و خطوه الالف میل تبدا من الخطوه الاولی .. انه رای نرجو ان نتفق علیه او علِ غیره کی نستمر فی النقاش و الحدیث


----------



## دانيال (31 أكتوبر 2006)

أنا بتستغرب كل شي بترجعوه للدين . الدين ما إلو علاقة يا ناس بالتقدم العلمي والتطور بس في كتير ناس من المفروض إنن يكونو مشجعي التقدم والحضارة ببلادنا ما همن غير السرقة والنهب وتجميع الأموال ومش دايرين على تقدم أو تطور أو بحث علمي بدن العرب يبقو متخلفين وما يتطورو وهدول الناس هني عملاء للاستعمار الغربي بالمقابل هوي بيتركن بمكانن لأن العرب وما قلت المسلمين وين ما نوجدو ببلد بيحترم العلم والانسان هني المبدعين والمخترعين وفي عندكن أمثلة كتير بكل دول العالم بتقدرو تطلعو عليها .


----------



## princesala7 (31 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه اول مشارك لى فى المنتدى
وبالنسبه لما تتحدث عنه هو ان لكل واحد منا طموح خاص به فعندما يصل الى طموحه لايحب المزيد ويبدا فى التكاسل
ولكن فى بعض الاحيان فى دول الغرب (اوربا) لايجبرون الاولاد من دخول المجال المحبب لهم فاذا كان يحب ان يكون مهندس يتم اختبار قدرته فى اذا كان يصلح اما لا اما فى الدول العربيه فنحننحب التباهى على انفشنا بطريقه ملحوظه ولانفكر فى مستقبلا ال بعد فوات الاوان وبعد ذللك نقول ضعف امكانيات وبالفعل يوجد دول عندها ضعف امكانيات ولاكن بعقلياتها المتفتحة بداءت فى الصناع وغزو العالم لذالك يجب اننفكر جيدا بصوره عمليه اكثر ويتم مساعدت كل من يفكر جيدا ويجب انا نتكاتف
ملحوظة المناهج الاكاديميه فير كافيه لتخريج طلاب متميزون ويوجد بعض الحشو للمواد لايوجد له قيمه ووضع دراسه خاطئه فى التعليم لذللك هذا هو حالنا الان ولمدهطويله حتى يتم تحسن التعيم 
وعزرا على الاطالة


----------



## gladiator_engineer (31 أكتوبر 2006)

اخوتي في الله السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وباركاته وانا سعيد جدا لان في ناس تحب ان تطرح مثل هاده المواضيع انا اخوكم الان ادرس في بريطانيا والله ان نحن العرب افضل منهم في كل شي ولكن هم يتميزون علينا في شيئن الدعايه والنضام وكل ماتسمعون عنه انه تم اختراع شي ما في الغرب ليس الغرب من يخترع ولكن الدين يخترعوا هم الصينيون والباكستانيون وبعض من العرب وهادا امر يحدت امامي الان وانا في بريطانيا والمتخصيصين والمحاضرين اغلبهم من الصين والباكستان


----------



## النخله الشامخه (31 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والله يوجد عقول ما شاء الله عليها وبشهادة الغرب ولكن اذا ما لم تحس هذه العقول بانها يمكنها الابداع بفكره او حتى بغرس فكره بالجيل الجديد الذي يحتاج اشد الاحتياج الى خبرة الذين سبقوه حتى تتوفر التربه الصالحه لغرس بذور الابداع ..ولهذا نتمنى ان تنوجد البيئه اللازمه لتواجد مثل هؤلاء الاساتذه بمجال اختصاصهم حتى يفيدون ابناء المعرفه


----------



## tarek yakop (31 أكتوبر 2006)

طول ما السواق حمار والركاب مبيكلموش حنفضل نعمل حوادث
طول مالممثلين والمغنيين بيطلعوا اكثر من العلماءحنفضل نايميييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (31 أكتوبر 2006)

المسألة كلها تنحصر فى أخلاص النية للة بأن يكون أجتهادنا فى العمل لوجة اللة تعالى وأن يقوم كل منا بأداء عملة بصورة ممتازة دون النظر للمقابل المادى لأن الأخلاص فى العمل هو الطريق لتوفيق اللة تعالى الغرب طبقوا روح الأسلام وكتاب اللة و نحن نقرأة فى المآتم
وفقنى اللة و أياكم لما فية الخير دائما" وأنا بصفتى زميل جديد معكم أعتبر هذا الموقع خطوة نحو التقدم و التعاون جزاكم اللة خير 
أخوكم المخلص

م / محمود حازم عيــــــــــاد

جمهورية مصر العربيـــــــــة


----------



## فاروق سعيد (31 أكتوبر 2006)

اضاف العرب والمسلمين للعلم كل شئ فى الماضى بفضل الله ثم الراعى الصالح والان لا يوجد راعى صالح فكيف نقدم


----------



## حسن الغزلاتى (31 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم00ردا على وجهه نظر الاخ دنيال وهو استغرابه من ان كل شىء نرجعه الى الدين نعم
 الدين هوالمقياس الحقيقى للتقدم بل هو التقدم نفسه_ يقول الله تعالى فىمحكم التنزيل_
_واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله_
_فلولا التقوى والنيه الخالصه لله فلن نتقدم ابدا واقسم على ذلك وانا على ذلك من الشاهدين_
_وللاخ دنيال جزيل الشكر لسعة صدره هدانا الله جميعا لما يحب ويرضى انه على ذلك قدير وبالاجابة جدير_


----------



## مهندس أول (31 أكتوبر 2006)

انا أعتقد أن أبو عبد الله معه كل الحق


----------



## مهندس أول (31 أكتوبر 2006)

يا أخ دانيال نحن لسنا متخلفين بعنى الكلمة ولكن ينقصنا الطموح فبعد حرب اليابان مع أمريكا أدركت اليابان أنها لن تتفوق على أمريكا في حرب الأسلحة بل في حرب الثقافة ومع الرغبة والإصرار نجحت في ذلك رغم ضعف قدراتها آن ذاك إلا أنها استطاعت اثبات ذلك التفوق بالعزيمة والإصرار.
وأزد أن أنبه على أن الدين أهم شيىء بل وكل شيىء والدليل على ذلك على أن أغلب علماء الغرب يدركون أهمية وصحة الدين والكتاب والسنة بل أن بعضهم أسلم بعد ذلك الإختراع أو الإكتشاف لإدراكه الحقيقة اللتي تقول أن كثيراً من الإكتشافات ورد ذكرها في القرآن الكريم


----------



## مهندس أول (31 أكتوبر 2006)

رداً على الأخ حسن فإن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام لم يقل لاتبحث عن العلم والتطور بل حث على طلب العلم ولكنه كان يقصد( والله أعلم)أن نقنع بما آتنا الله تعالى من الرزق ولا نتذمر


----------



## محـ عصام ـمد (1 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي مهندس اول على هذا الطرح الرائع والهام



اتوقع انه هناك خطة مبرمجة لجعل العرب والمسلمين في أخر الركب بتواطوء بني جلدتنا مع الاعداء


لكن لن يفرحوا كثيراً فنحن من بنى حضارتهم


كل التكنولولجيا تعتمد على اكتشافات العرب والمسلمين


وسنعود لقيادة المركب باذن الله تعالى


----------



## nour el din (1 نوفمبر 2006)

*التوكل على الله*

كلنا أمل فى أن نعود لقيادة العالم .:15: 
ولكن يجب علينا- قبل أن ننظر إلى ما يفعلونه لكى يجعلونا فى نهاية الركب-أن نتمسك بقيمنا وعادتنا وأن نتوكل على الله ولا نخشى فى الحق لومة لائم ؛لأن_الانسان سيد فى الكون لا سيد الكون_:13:


----------



## خرير شيروانى (1 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا والله ما تقوله صحيح جدا ........


----------



## منال الحجاج (1 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن ان نحصل على جواب عدم تواصل العرب بالعلوم والانجازات العلمية لدى العقول المهاجرة العربية فلو احتضنت الدول العربية مبدعيها لما اصبحنا نقلد الغرب ولانبدع


----------



## ندى الجيلاوي (1 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بالتعاون والاتحاد نستطيع ان نظهر علمنا الموجود في عقولنا على الساحة باقامة المؤتمرات والندوات والانجازات لمهندسي العالم الاسلامي وبذلك احدنا يكمل الاخر وننجز ما نشاء


----------



## خالوو (1 نوفمبر 2006)

الحقيقة ان كل شاب طموح لكن عندما نصطدم بالواقع العربي (لاتشجيع وامكانيات........... الخ)تتحطم كل تلك الطموحات والامال و انا لله وانا اليه راجعون.


----------



## الفرعون العاشق (1 نوفمبر 2006)

كل ما استطيع قوله ان العيب يوجد بعقولنا بعد ما تركنا ديننا وسنه رسولنا وهذا ما جعلنا متاخرين لان العرب اول من اخترعوا ولا تنسب اوربا حينما بعث العرب لهم هديه الساعه ففزعوا لاعتقادهم انها قنبله


----------



## afalani (1 نوفمبر 2006)

ان نظرة موضوعية لواقع العلم والتكنولوجيا في الوطن العربي ستكشف بصورة جلية مكامن التخلف واسبابه وساحاول تلخيصها بصورة مختصرة:

1. عدم مواكبة التطورات العلمية الحديثة في التعليم العالي
2. انعدام البحث العلمي بصورة شبه نهائية
3. عدم توفر الدعم الللازم من الحكومات
4. ضعف امكانيات القطاع الخاص عدا قطاع الاعمار
5. عدم استغلال الفرص لنقل التكنولوجيا من الغرب

أود ان اشير الى مسألة في غاية الاهمية وهي ان دول العالم أصبحت تعتمد بشكل كبير على نقل التكنولوجيا من الدول المتقدمة لكي تختصر الطريق على نفسها وهذه المسألة لم تول اية اهمية تذكر في العالم العربي اللهم عدا المؤتمرات العلمية. لكننا في بريطانيا بدأنا بخطوة كبيرة في هذا المضمار بأنشاء شركة تعنى بالتدريب الهندسي المتخصص و نقل التكنولوجيا للوطن العربي ونرحب باي طلبات من الجهات الحكومية أوالخاصة. موقعنا على الانترنت: www.lite-tech.co.uk
ومن الله التوفيق
د. علاء العاني


----------



## عبد الصاحب (2 نوفمبر 2006)

یا اخوه الدین وحده لا یتمکن ان یکون العامل الذی یخترع و یطور بل الانسان الملتزم بتعالیم هذا الدین و توصیاته یکون المخترع و المطور لمجتمعاتنا المتخلفه فی القرن الواحد و العشرین .. انا اقولها بحرقه قلب نطلق شعار الدین و التدین و لکن لا نعمل به .. استغفر الله نعمل .......و لکن ببعض عباداته کالصلاه و الصوم و ربما الزکاه .. الدین لیس عبادات فقط الدین ایضا هو الصدق .. الجدیه .. الوفاء بالعهود .. من علمنی حرفا ملکنی عبدا .. فضل العلم علی العابد کذا و کذا .. اذن ربما یکون الاسلام ببعض تعالیمه الجدیه موجود فی اوروبا و امریکا و المسلمون باداء بعض العبادات موجودون فی العالم الاسلامی .. ان علینا ان ندخل جوهر هذا الدین و هو الهدف الذی سنت فیها العبادات .. اعتذر اذا کنت فی کلامی هذا کنت قد جرحت بعض الاخوه


----------



## خبير.ص (2 نوفمبر 2006)

هذه خطوة عملية حسنة For Afalani
www.lite-tech.co.uk


----------



## Hamdallah (2 نوفمبر 2006)

مهندس اول : تريد تعرف ماذا قدمنا لحد الان هل تعلم ان معظم قواعد العلم المكتشفه اليوم هي بداية عربية او اسلامية اين جابر بن حيان والفارابي وابن سينا هذه هي الاسس العالم جميعة القاصي والداني العدو والصديق يعترف بذلك ويدرسها في معاهده وجامعاته . ولكن انا اقول ان العرب والمسلمين يمرون اليوم في مرحلة صعبة وتكاتف الامم عليهم نسأل الله العفو والعافية للمسلمين وان يصد عنهم اعداء الدين ويرزقهم حكام صالحين غيورين على الاسلام وبنفس الوقت حكماء عاقلين امناء غير خائنين الله كريم والدهر يومان وهذا اليوم لهم وليس لنا 
وشكرا 
المهندس حمدالله العبادي


----------



## ياسر الراوي (2 نوفمبر 2006)

يا اخوان اعتقد ان ما وضعنا الغرب فيه من مشاكل ومن هموم ومحن للحياه هو ماجعل عقولنا تنشغل بها اكثر مما نبحث في تطوير واختراع ما نصبو اليه... والدليل ان الكثير من علماء الجامعات الغربيه هم من العرب او اصلهم عربي


----------



## nagi88ye (2 نوفمبر 2006)

unless we must go on in our studing without complaining that makes us stronge and giver ppl


----------



## سعيد شبل (2 نوفمبر 2006)

بالرغم من الظروف اتى نمر بها كأمة اسلامية من تداعى الامم علينا وتداعى حكامنا ايضا والظرو ف المعيشية الصعبة الناتجة عما سبقها فانه لا يجب ان نيأس حتى نحقق ما قاله رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم "كنتم خير امة ............." وهذا لايتاتى الا بالتغلب على الظروف السابقة والعمل الشاق دون انتظار اى اجر الا من الله وعليه فاننا مدعوون للعمل فانبدا من الان بتغيير نمط حياتنا.


----------



## ميثاق (2 نوفمبر 2006)

نحن ينقصنا التشجبع وينقصنا الدعم المادي والمعنوي من قبل حكوماتنا وهذا هو الدافع الاساسي فجعلونا نحتار بلقمه العيش بدل من التفرغ للعلم


----------



## علياً (2 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أخوكم محتاج الي كتب في علم الكهرباء بشرط أن يكون الكتاب باللغة العربية 
والكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبد الصاحب (3 نوفمبر 2006)

یا اخی سعید .. علینا ان نبتعد عن اصدار شعارات فلبدا و لنغیر و لنقوم بمعجزه فقط .. علینا ان نحدد کیف یتم ذلک و نحدد نقاطا معینه نتبعها ونعمل بها من الان فصاعدا .. مثلا لنعاهد انفسنا علي ما یلی : ان نفی بالعهود و بالوعود .. ان نصدق مع انفسنا ومع الاخرین ..ان ننهض و نستیقظ من النوم باکرا .. ان نضع برنامجا محددا للاعمال التی نرید انجازها یومیا .. ان نحافظ علي نظافه و ترتیب بیوتنا ومکاتب اعمالنا .. ان لا نلهی انفسنا باعمال لا طائل منها و لا فائده غیر مضیعه الوقت الذی لا یمکن تقدیره بثمن ای ان نحرص علي ثوانی حیاتنا کحرصنا علي دراهمنا و دنانیرنا .. حتي لا تصعب القضیه و تتعقد نبدا بتنفیذ ما ذکرته نقطه نقطه و مرحله مرحله .. بالطبع هنالک مسائل وقضایا اخري ارجو ان یسهم الاخوه و الاخوات فی تکمیلها و عرضها


----------



## mulla-zada (3 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز اعتقد ان الموضوع ليس ان الغرب من هم اونحن ماذا ان الموضوع المهم هو نحن اذا بقينابهذه الحالة الى اين نصل او احتمال لم نصل الى نهاية المشوار ونضمحل وحديث الرسول الاعظم يخص القوم الملتزمون بربهم وليس القوم الذين يتجهون نحو الذوبان في بودقة الغرب بحجج عديدة اولها التطور واللحاق بهم وكانهم سفينة النجاة واخرها الخوف من اتهامنا بالارهاب ان تمسكنا بديننا فيااخوان اما ان نكون احفاد الصحابة العمالقة ونفوز ونتحمل كل مايجري او ان نكون اقزام الغرب ومجهريات الغد ونتحمل 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## م هبه (3 نوفمبر 2006)

اوصيكم اخوتى فى الله ان تتقنوا العمل وتجتهدوا فيه لنرفع بذلك ديننل ونحيا دنيا هنيئه واسالكم الدعاء


----------



## harwel (3 نوفمبر 2006)

*ارجوا منكم قرائة الموضوع مهم جدا*

اعزائي 
كلنا نحاول إلقاء التهم على الحكومات وعلى الذين بيدهم القرار ولكن ؟؟؟؟
اين همت الشباب واصرارهم 
اين الابداع لدى شباب الامة 
اين التعاون لديهم 
اين تبادل الافكار والاراء 
من منا لديه فكرة جيدة قابله لتنفيذ وحاول طرحها في المنتدى ولم يتلقا اي رد سوى من الافراد او الحكومة 
اتمنى ان نعيد النظر في انفسنا وان لا نفعل مثل النعامة
وفي الختام اتمنى لكم التفكير العميق كلا في امكانياته الخاصة ومايمكن ان يقدم لبلدة وللامة 
ويالله نبداء التعاون مع بعضنا البعض واكيد سوف نقدم شئي ولو بسيط 
لكم احلى تحية 
harwelsat***********


----------



## المهندس أنس (3 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك يأخي ولكن أريد أن أبين أن المشكلة ليست ماذا قدمنا ولكن المشكلة تتلخص في كيف نستغل ما هو موجود لصالح ديننا فالمشكلة هي أننا ما زلنا لا نفهم ما نريد


----------



## الدويري (3 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواني الأعزاء إن التطور ليس حبة دواء تؤخذ فيسري مفعولها في لحظات وهذا بالفعل لايأتي إلا من خلال إخلاص النية لله سبحانه وتعالى والعمل بحديث الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم حين قال (من عمل منكم عملا فليتقنه) , وفعلا نحن المسلمون في البلدان العربية بحاجة إلى الدعم المادي بشكل كبير , فأحدنا عندما يتخرج من الكلية أول شيء يفكر به هو الزواج والذي يكلف الكثير الكثير فماذا نفعل هل نتابع التحصيل العلمي أم نعمل لنتزوج ونبني أسرة حتى نكف عن الحرام والله أعلم بما يحدث للشباب المسلم في هذه الأيام بسبب الخلاعة والفحش الرهيب , فياصديقي أنظر إلى الشاب المسلم عندما يسافر إلى الدول الغربية لمتابعة تحصيله العلمي فإن الدول الأجنبية توفرله كل شيء بما فيه الأمور المادية لذلك هذا الشاب نفسه ينجح في البلاد الغربية ولايثمر في بلده العربي بسبب التسلط والمحسوبيات التي ليس لها حدود .
على كل حال فليعمل كل شخص وفق استطاعته فالأيام صعبة جدا ياشباب .
وشكرا .


----------



## sanor (4 نوفمبر 2006)

ماذا قدمنا سؤال لطالما راودني في الليالي الظلماء وانت يا أخي الكريم عدت لتطرحه من جديد وتوقظ الحزن وتسكب الملح على الجرح
ومن وجهة نظري كمواطن مسلم أن سبب تأخرنا من الباب الأول هو التدني في مستوى تفكيرنا ونظرتنا إلى الحياة:3: حتى عاد مجمل هم شبابنا _وأنا منهم_ من اين يؤمن لنفسه الحياة المستقرة التي تحتوي أدنى مسنويات الرفاهية المقبولة للعيش كإنسان له كرامته 
ومن باب ثان أن حكامنا يردوننا ألا نفكر إلا بذلك


----------



## hatem161 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

الله أكبر علي الشباب الطموح


----------



## hatem161 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*بعد الناس عن الدين السبب الرئيسي*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله واله وصحبه وتابعيهيم ليوم الدين 
بعد الناس عن الدين السبب الرئيسي لأن الدين يحس علي إتقان العمل والتفكر وخدمة الناس وليس الحاكم فقط السبب لان السبب منا نحن فليبدأ كل منا بنفسة وبما وهبة الله من إمكانيات وعلي الرعاة مساعدة الناس وتزليل الصعاب والبعد عن تسويف القدرات والبيروقراطية العقيمة والرجوع للمنهج الرباني وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل وعلي الله فاليتوكل المتوكلون والسلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاتة0:32:


----------



## عبد الصاحب (4 نوفمبر 2006)

لماذا نلقی اللوم دائما علي ضعف الایمان و قله الدین و الاعتقاد بالیوم الاخر .. هل ان الیابانیین و الامریکان و الالمان .. اعذرونی حتي الاسرائیلیین الصهاینه یلعنهم الله وضعهم فی الوقت الحالی متقدم علینا من الناحیه العلمیه و التقنیه و الاداریه .. هل انهم متدینون و یعتقدون بالیوم الاخر الاعتقاد الصادق .. انهم لا یصلون اللیل و التراویح و لا یصومون ولا ولا ... اذن العیب فینا نحن افرادا وجماعات .. قسم منا غیر ملتزم لا بعباداته و دینه و لا بمسؤؤلیته امام امته و جیله و قسم منا ملتزم بدینه و اعتقاداته الغیبیه و لکنه مبتعد کل البعد عن التفکیر بقضایا امته و بقائها متاخره عن الامم .. وقسم اخر ملتزم جدا بدینه و عباداته و لکنه عامل بالربا و یحتال علي الناس و باعذار شرعیه یستفتیها من هذا و ذاک و یکذب و یکذب و یقول انه مزاح او کذب مصلحه و یرتکب محرمات یبررها بادله شرعیه ما انزل الله بها من سلطان و هلم جرا .. اذن یا اخوه دیننا یحث علي العلم و احترام العلماء و لکن العمل بالدین کله و لیس بعباداته فقط هو المهم .. ان مشکلتنا لیس بدیننا .. لان الذین هم الان متقدمون علمیا و تقنیا لیس لهم دین و لا تقوي .. دیننا یضمن لنا العمل بصدق و اخلاص فی ممارسه اعمالنا ان عملنا به و مارسنا تعالیمه .. اما الآخرون فانهم یمارسون شتي الوسائل للوصول الي غایاتهم فالغایه عندهم تبرر الوسیله و لکنهم نعتبرهم القدوه فی تنفیذ المشاریع و تسجیل الاختراعات العلمیه


----------



## mahmoudelemam76 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

السلامعليكم 
أخى العزيز
سبب التأخر هوبعدنا عن منهج الله 

نحن قوم أعزنا الله بالاسلام فإن ابتعينا العزة فى غيره أزلنا الله


----------



## امير ابراهيم (4 نوفمبر 2006)

عاوز لو سمحتو احدث برامج الخاصة بالستاليت البروج


----------



## احمد العقاد (4 نوفمبر 2006)

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الخير فى وفى امتى الى ان تقوم الساعة ---او نحو ذلك والله اعلم المهم يااخى ان تعلم علم اليقين اننا مهما تاخرنا بسب قيادتنا فالخير فينا ان شاء الله وسوف تكون لنا العزة والقيادة طالمنا تمسكنا بتعاليم ديننا والله ولى اليوفيق


----------



## مهندس أول (6 نوفمبر 2006)

شكر خاص لكل المهتمين بالموضوع


----------



## nabuhajar (6 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
أعجبتني مقوله للدكتور طارق السويدان جزاه الله كل الخير, يقول بما معناه:
أنا لا أتحمل مسؤولية الوضع الحالي المتردي للأمة, ولكني سوف أكون مسؤول عن حالها بعد ثلاثين سنة.


----------



## areej7 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة لموضوع ماذا قدمت ، والله هذه اكثر المواضيع التي تشغل بالي في هذه الفترة وخاصة عندما نسال يوم القيامة ماذا قدمت لدينك ، مشكلتنا نحن اننا تركنا الدين الحق واتجهنا الى القشور والخلافات عندما كانت الحضارة بيد العرب والمسلمين ماذا فعل الغرب بدا ياخذ منا العلم شيئا فشيئا حتى وصل الى هذا الحد وكذلك استخدم كل قوانين الاسلام المفيدة لهم ونشروا العدل بينهم وكانوا متالفين بينهم ومتعاونين على اعداهم لذا وصلوا الى ما هم عليه 
ونحن ماذا فعلنا تركنا الاشياء المفيدة بالقران والشرع وتمسكنا بالقشور وصببنا جام ايماننا وتديننا على المراة والحجاب وخلافات المذاهب واعطينا للغرب احسن فرصة لنخرنا وها نحن نتعارك مع بعضنا ورحماء على الغرب ولكن الى متى ؟!!! 
والله اصبحت اخجل من رب العالمين عندما ادعوا ان يصلح حالنا واتمنى ان ابدأ بنفسي واني احاول ولكن اعتقد انا وحدي في وسط غريب والحديث ذو شجون 
ولكن لن اياس ان شاء الله 
ولكم الشكر


----------



## ندى الجيلاوي (8 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الطاقات العربية كبيرة وهناك عدد كبير من العلماء والكتاب والمفكرين ولكن لا توجد جهات تهتم بهم وتبرز مواهبهم ونلاحظ ذلك بان هناك الاطباء والمهندسين والبارعين في مختلف الاختصاصات المهاجرين الى الدول الغربية يبرزون على اهل البلد المهاجرين الية فانه دائما العلماء يكونون من الدول الاسلامية وهذا من حكم الله سبحانه وتعالى


----------



## abdo1 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

مازلنا بخير وان شاء الله الأفضل فنحن خير امة اخرجت للناس


----------



## عبد الصاحب (9 نوفمبر 2006)

نعم لنبدا من انفسنا و نقدر کل ثانیه تمر من عمرنا و نعمل وفق مخطط معد مسبقا وان لا نسیر مع الریح حیثما هبت تجرنا معها ............... کنا وسنکون خیر امه اخرجت للناس


----------



## areej7 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
صيحيح نحن خير امة اخرجت للناس ولكن الى اين وصلت هذه الامة 
انا في العراق الان واتمنى ان اعمل شيء لبلدي الحبيب ولكن وصلت الى انني اخاف حتى من طرح رأي بصراحة !
فكيف اعمل على تغيير الوضع الامر ليس بيدنا وما علينا سوى ان ننقي انفسنا بالنسبة لي مجرد ان ابث السلام وعدم الفرقة في عائلتي ومكان عملي وخاصة بهذا الزمن (زمن الفتن) يمكن هذا عمل كبير اقوم به فاتمنى من اخواني العراقيين والعرب ان يبثوا السلام بينهم وان يرحموا بعضهم بعض بالكلمة الطيبة قبل العمل الصالح والله المستعان


----------



## نهال (9 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة يا سيدى الموضوع مش فرق ف العقل بينا وبينهم لكن الفرق حاجة تانية وهى ان المتميز عندهم مهما كان سنة بياخد حقة ومكانة لكن عندنا المتميز بيتحارب مش بياخد حقة ولا مكانة وبعدين احمد زويل مصرى وغيرة كتير وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## shalata (9 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اولا اشكرك على اختيار مثل هذا الموضوع الشيق للمناقشه فهو جدير لكى نتناقش فيه .
ثانيا انا عتقد ان سبب تاخرنا فى هذة المجالات هو تكاسل شعبنا بنفسه واعتمادةعلى الحصول لكل متطلباته باسهل وايسر الطرق دون بذل اى مجهود سواء كان مادى او معنوى .فنحن تنقصنا بعض المقومات والعوامل التى عن طريقها نستطيع قياده الامم والشعوب ,وقبل ذلك كله هوة التمسك بما تخاذلنا عنه وما تمسك به اباؤنا واجدادنا واستطاعوا من خلاله قياده العالم لاكثر من خمس قرونفى جميع مجا لات الحياة .
وشكرا


----------



## اولى عماره (9 نوفمبر 2006)

بجد انت عندك حق
اهم حاجه عندنا فى الكليه ازاى نجيب تقدير وازاى نجيب اكبر قدر من الدرجات من غير من بص على اى تقدم ولا اختراع علشان اتعودنا على كده من بدايه تعليمنا لان من البدايه غلط من المدارس وعمرنا مهنتقدم ابدا ابدا بجد غير لما يتصلح الحال وده امل مستبعد اوى لاننا ه عمرنا مبصينا غير ازاى نعيش ناكل ونشرب وناخد السى من الخارج وبس ونحسد الغرب على التطور الى هما فيه والى مش هنقدر ابدا نوصل ليه غير لما الغرب يرجع للوراء مثلنا وبعدين ازاى نتطور ونبتكر ونخترع واحنا غرقنين فى مشاكلنا مفيش حريه مفيش عدل مش لما نصلح الاول اشياء كتيره اتدمرت ونقدر نواجهه انفسنا ونحس ان احنا بشر سعتها هنقدر نبدع ونتطور ونعمل ونكون احسن من كل الغرب والله ان فيه عقول عربيه كتير احسن كتير اوى من الغرب بس للاسف هدف الدول العربيه الاول ليس العلم والتقدم مثل الغرب لو بصينا الى ديننا هنلاقى فيه كل حاجه حلو فيه كل شى يدفع للتقدم فى كل المجالات لاكن اذا كنا فى بلاد بتحارب دينها هل تتوقع ان احنا ممكن يبقى لينا اى وجود! للاسف معادله غير متزنه ونهايتها الضياع فى وسط تكنولوجيا تتطور يوم بعد يوم بجد اتمنى ان احولنا تتصلح يارب


----------



## خلود789 (13 نوفمبر 2006)

اظن ان سبب تأخرنا هو اخذ العادات السيئة من الغرب واتكالنا عليهم في الصناعة والتكنولوجيا وانشغالنا في الامور التافهة التي هم اوجدوها لنا وهم في المقابل اخذو امورنا الحسنة واعجبتهم اما نحن اهلها فتخلينا عنها


----------



## ريمون عدلي (16 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ العزيز دانيال :ــــ
(( أنا بتستغرب كل شي بترجعوه للدين )) كلامك اعجبني وهو الواقع الملـــــــــموس
وغالبا ما يكون سيتار لاعمل مشبوه اخري منافيه تمام للدين . الدين يوجد في القلب
لا يوجد في اللسان ولا الفكر لانه عقيده تظهر في تظرفاتنا اليوميه .....................
اما كلام الاخ مهندس اول :ــ
لماذا دائما نحن العرب اول شئ نذكر الحرب ؟ انتا بدا بكلام ينافي ما انتهيت به .....
اسف علي كلامي هذا ولكن هذه الحقيقه ؟ اليابان اغلقت نفسها كل فرد فيها كـــــان
يعمل بجد واجتهاد بدون كلام وكل يعرف واجباته . هل نحن العرب نقدر ان نفعــــــل
هذا ؟ اخي الدين في القلب وليس في اللسان . الدين بالفعل وليس بالتكلم . الديــــــــن
في التظرفات في الاخلاق الحميده . الدين في ...............................................
الا تتغق معي في هروب الكوادر العلميه الي الخارج خوفا لما يحدث في مجتمعاتنا
العربيه ؟ ما السبب في ذلك ؟ اجب علي هذا السؤال وكن صادفا مع نفسك.........


----------



## areej7 (16 نوفمبر 2006)

انا اجيبك على هذا السؤال ان سمحت لي اخ ريمون ، هروب العقول الى الغرب لتخلف مجتمعاتنا ولعدم توفير المكان والتعامل الصحيح مع اصحاب هذه العقول ، صحيح اننا نقحم الدين في كل شيء ولكن لو كل فرد منا استفاد من دينه أي دين يوحد الله الاسلام المسيحية اليهودية وطبق شرائع دينه في كل حياته لاستوت الامور ولم نعد نسمى العالم الثالث ، والله بعض الاحيان انا احزن من هذه التسمية ولكن احيان كثيرة اقول نستحق هذه التسمية واكثر 
وتجربة اليابان ووحدة الدول الاوربية قد ابهرتني كثيرا وانا افكر بها واقول كيف انهم بالعلم والمعرفة والتسامح وصولوا الى ما هم عليه ولكن صدقني يا اخي ليس عقدة المؤامرة ولكن الدول الاستعمارية لا تسمح لنا حتى بان نفكر بهدوء وهي الان لا تعمل شيئا سوى ان تشعل فتيل النار بيننا وتجلس تتفرج علينا نتقاتل ونكيل التهم لبعضنا وتقول هؤلاء هم العرب 
لذلك اقول واتمنى ان نبدأ بانفسنا اكيد الطريق طويل ولكن احسن من لا شيء واعتقد نحن ليس بيدنا غير الكلام وبث السلام بين الجميع


----------



## غظنفر (16 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
اخواني المهندسين الاعزاء بالنسبة الى سبب تقدم الغرب في مجال لعلووم اود نا اعلمكم بان هذا هو نفس السؤال الذي كنت اطرحه لكن بعد ان عملت في شركة اجنبية وجدت الجواب الشافي لهذا التساؤل وهو انه في الغرب كفائة العامل او المهندس وابداعه في تخصصه هو الدفع الوحيد لترقيته اي كلما تبدع وتعمل كلما كان فرصك اكبر في نيل درجات اعلى اما في بلادنا فان الترية تعتمد على الشهادة وسنين الخدمة وعلى العلاقات الخاصة والوساطة.
مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## ريمون عدلي (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*اخي areej7 :ـــــــ*
اعجبتني في كلامك لانه يدرك لقارءه مدي ثقافتك العاليه ونبل اخلاقق وطموحك العالي
ولكن دائما اسأل نفسي سؤال لماذا لا توجد وحده عربيه ؟
لماذا عندما اسافر لي اي دوله عربيه اقوم باخذ تصريح(فيزه/تاشيره) من سفارتها قبل الوصول اليها ؟
لماذا الاجنبي يتجول بحريه في جميع الدول العربيه دون (فيزه/تاشيره) وهذا يصعب علي العربي ؟
اما تجربه اليابان فهم لم يحتاجوا لي احد اغلقوا بلدهم علي انفسهم وتفرغوا للعمل العمل فقط
اخي لماذا نسمح لهم باشعال النار ؟ اتعلم لماذا ؟ لانه لتوجد وحده لذلك من السهل لهم اختراقنا
واللعب بنا كما يشاؤن . يجعلوا منا قطع شطرنج يحركون فيها كما يحلوا لهم ؟ لانهم يعلمون ان الدين
يحركنا فهم يعلمون اللعبه جيدا ويعرفون اصولها . في مجتمعنا العربي توجد الاحزاب الدينيه بكثره وكل
من هذه الاحزاب الدينيه يريد ان يفرض رايه بالقوي . وما علي الدول الكبيره الا ان تقول كلمه اي هو 
فتيل النار كما قلت وثم بعد ذلك تخرج وهي تعلم باقي الحدوده من صراعات وخلافه .......................
صدقني ان تركنا الدين جانبا لن يجدوا فرصه في الدخول في صفوفنا سوف يخدونه جدانا اسمنتيا صلابا
غليظا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (17 نوفمبر 2006)

ا*لاخ غظنفر :ـــ*
كلام هو عين الصواب وصدقا لكلامك اعرف شخصا يعمل في لندن في احدي الشركات هذا الشخص يراس ابن صاحب الشركه لكفائته وخبرته . هل هذا يحدث في مجتمعنا العربي ؟ دايما في الدول المتحضره الفاصل الوحيد لي اي شئ هو جهدك فقط . اما نحن هنا ما يفصل الموضوع الواسط والكرت


----------



## harwel (19 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني المثل الذي اتى به ريمون هل احد يقبله منا اذا حدث له ؟؟؟؟؟؟
لكن لو حاولنا واجتهدنا وتعاونا مع بعضنا البعض لعمل شئي معين لابد ان نصل اليه ولكن الروح مفقودة والعزيمة ايضا فلنحاول من خلال هذا المنتدى لنبداء بعمل شئي صغير للبشرية مثل ماعمل اديسون ونوتن وغيرهم كل شئي يبداء بحلم ثم فكرة ثم امنيةثم حقيقه ولما لالالالالالالالا لكم مني اجمل تحية


----------



## areej7 (19 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
طبعا انا يائسة من الحياة هنا او باي دولة عربية بصورة كبيرة ،يعني ان يائسي متسلسل فان اعلى نسبة هو في العراق ثم يتدرج الى الدول العربية ثم الدول الاجنبية ، صراحة نحن نبقى نعلق اخطائنا على نظرية المؤامرة ونحن اساسا ينخرنا التخلف والفساد الاداري والرشوة واخر شيء عرفته هو صفة التقية والتي هي ان تظهر عكس ما تؤمن به 
صحيح نحن دمرنا حياتنا بموضوع الدين ودمرنا ديننا بسوء اعمالنا فيا ويلنا من حساب الله 
الغرب اخذ كل الصفات الجيدة في الدين ولا تنسوا انهم اتت عليهم فترة مضلمة سيطر رجال الدين على الامور وانهارت حياتهم الى ان قتل كل الكهنة ورجال الدين فاستتب الامر ووصلو الى ما هم عليه 
انا بكلامي هذا لا اقصد ان نقتل الدين لا بل ان نقتل ونتخلص من رجاله الذين يقتادون على الدين بتمرير كل مصالحهم على حسابه ، يمكن انا وانتم وغيرنا من المثقفين نفهم هذا الشيء ولكن لا ننسى اننا النخبة والجهلة كثيرون وارجو ان لا يفهم من كلامي انني انسانة بعيدة الدين بالعكس انا انسانة مؤمنة ولكني افهم الدين بطريقة اعتقد صحيحة لان الله لا يريد الا ان نعيش بسلام وامن وكرامة وان نتالف مع بعضنا البعض فيا اخواني لو تعرفون ماذا نعاني عندما نذهب الى بلد عربي والمعاملة السيئة التي نعامل بها تكرهون كل شيء اسمه عربي واعتقد اننا بدأنا نتشتت وبالعكس الغرب بدأ يتوحد نحن بدأنا نفقد حتى اخلاقنا وهم بدأوا يسترجعون الاخلاقيات 
واخيرا انصحكم بان تستمعوا الى الشيخ احمد الكبيسي على قناة دبي كل يوم جمعة وتعرفون مدى معنى الدين ومعنى الحياة انه يعبر بكل ثقافة ومستوى راقي عن كثير من الامور انا لا اعمل له دعاية بالعكس عندي مأخذ عيله كثيرة ولكنه شخص مثقف دينيا وحياتيا


----------



## الدويري (20 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عيكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخوتي بالله إذا مللتم الكلام فلنبدأ بحيث كل المهندسين من اختصاص واحد بتصنيع منتج أو الة غربية أو أختراع جديد تبدأ بطرح الفكرة ثم الدراسة ثم التنفيذ ولكم الأمر .


----------



## ريمون عدلي (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*هروب العلم للـــــــــــــــــــــــــغرب*

*دائما نجد علمائنا وباحثينا وبعض الطفرات العلميه يهجون الي الغرب حيث الامان والحضاره ويجدون ما يقدر علمهم ويقدرهم شخصيا ويجود المعامل المجهزه لكي يقدمون النادر والنفيس حيث يوجد بعض الشركات ترعاهم ولكن هل هذا الامر موجود داخل الوطن العربي ؟ غير موجود هنا الامر مختلف حيث لا يوجد من يرعاهم وان وجد تلعب الواسطه الدور الاكبر لان هذا ابن فلان وايضا يتدخل النظره السياسيه من حيث الدين والي من ينتمي ؟ هل هو موالي الي حزبنا ؟ هل هو عدو ام حبيب ؟ وغيره من الاشياء التي تجعل من الكثير يقوم بالسفر الي الاماكن التي تقدره لشخصه فقط ليس فقد هذا بل تزيد من علمه وتقوم بتطويره وتجهيزه علي اكمل وجه ................................................................................
انا حزين علي ما يحدث في الساحه العربيه*  :4: :69:


----------



## المهندس أنس (20 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم إخواني 
جوابي على هذا السؤال أقدمه من خلال هذا الرأي ،،، أولاً مشكلتنا الأساسية في مجتمعاتنا العربية تتلخص في القيادات الإدارية والنظام السائد ، وثانياً هو خلق أعذار لأنفسنا كي نقف خلفها ولا نتقدم خطوة واحدة ولهذا إخوتي يجب علينا السعي الدؤوب في تغيير العقلية السائدة في التسلط وخلق قيادات إدارية وذلك بطرح وتبادل الأفكار والنقد البناء،،، أقول البناء وأن تكون النية خالصة لله العلي القدير هذا مجرد رأـي متواضع أطرحه للأجابة على التساؤل المطروح فإذا حققنا جزء من هذه النقاط عندها يمكن تحقيق الإجابة المرجوة على هذا التساؤل وشـــــــــــــــــــــــــكراً


----------



## يحيـى (27 نوفمبر 2006)

عزيزي أظن أن من أسباب هذا البعد عن الدين واتباع سنة الغرب كما أخبر الني صلي الله عليه وسلم (لتتبعن سنن من كان قبلكم شبرا بشبر وذراعا بذراع 0000 الحديث)


----------



## ابن سينا (27 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
لا شك أن الغرب في تقدم مادي ملحوظ ,بل وفي أعلى ما يكون وهم الآن في الطليعة ,ولا يسعنا إلا أن نأخذ عنهم هذه العلوم المادية التي دعى اليها الاسلام من أجل توفير الوسائل وإحتياجات الانسان في حياته...فالعلم التجريبي عالمي أي ليس حكر على شعب دون آخر,وهو ليس كالعلوم المنبثقة عن حضارتهم الخاصة مثل إتخاذهم التماثيل او التمادي في كشف عورة النساء والتبرج...وهم وإن تقدموا في هذا المضمار ,فتقدمهم ليس على أساس الدين وإنما على أساس التفكير العميق الذي يتمتعون به ويمارسونه,بل ويحثون أبناء جلدتهم عليه...الامر الذي نفتقده نحن العرب والمسلمون في بلادنا.
فهذا شأن العلوم على مر العصور ,فيوم كنا نحن في الطليعة والعلوم في أيدينا طوعًا كانوا يؤموننا ويقصدوننا في طلب العلوم.
وكما قال الشاعر:
هي الامور كما شاهدتها دول= من سره زمن ساءته أزمان


----------



## غظنفر (30 نوفمبر 2006)

اخت اريج ارجو ان تعلمي بان الدين عندما يؤخذ من منهله الصحيح فانه اساس التقدم وهتاك قول (اعرف الرجال بالحق ولا تعرف الحق بالرجال) فلا تحكمي على الدين من تصرفات بعض رجال الدين او من حادث تاريخي واحد.
السلام عليكم


----------



## abdo1 (30 نوفمبر 2006)

يا أخواني الاعزاء بالله عليكم كفانا يأس والرجاء من الجميع محاولة شد العضد وعدم بث روح اليأس كي يصبح لدينا أمل ان نصل لما نريد ولو بعد حين
الرجاء كل الرجاء لمن لديه فكرة او معلومه يمكن ان يفيد بها الاخرين فليفعلها حتي ولو كانت صغيره 
قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم :
لا تحقرن من المعروف شيئا ولو أن تلقي أخيك بوجه طلق
صدق رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم 
يمكننا ان نصل لما نريد من رفعة هذه الامه ولنبدأ بأنفسسنا ومن حولنا


----------



## gladiator_engineer (1 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم انا اخوكم ليس كتيرا افتح في هادا الموقع لكن اعجبني كتيرا كلام الاخوه وخاصة كلام الاخت ربي يحفضها انشاء الله والله القضيه قضيه اداره يا ساده لان نحن العرب كلانا نفتقر الي الاداره المناسبه ولكن لا ننسي نحن من نخبه الادكياء فارجوا من شباب اليوم ان يكونوا علي تقه تامه ان النصر اتي ولكن المهم ان نحاول ان يكون علي ايدينا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوكم المخلص فيصل


----------



## motaz ahmed (2 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخلاص في كل شئ مفقود عندنا بينما موجود في الغرب


----------



## areej7 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
لفتتني كلمة الاخلاص من الاخ موتاز احمد ان لم اكن مخطئة ، بالفعل الاخلاص والعمل لوجه الله لا لارضاء احد هذا م ينفصنا ، نحن لو نعمل عملنا بجد وباخلاص بغض النظر عن ساعات العمل لوصلنا الى القمة ولكن ارجع واقول ليس الامر بيدنا ، لو كل واحد منا يعطي مثال عن نفسه وما يلاقيه بالعمل سوف نرى القمع الذي نعيشه ونعرف لماذا لم نصل الى مستوى الغرب
انا مثلا اعمل بكل اخلاص لربي والله العظيم وانا مؤمنة انه يراقبني بكل صغيرة وكبيرة واعطي كل ما املك واطور نفس بنفسي وبنفس الوقت احاول ان اطور عملي والمحيطين بي هذا ليس مديح ولكن انا طبعي هكذا ، ولكن تاتي بعض الايام التي ارى كيف لا اعامل بالعدل بعدة امور سواء بالمكافئات او الايفاد او أي يشيء وهذا ما يحبطني دائما وينكسني ويجعلني اقرر ان اصبح مثل الباقين لا اهتم لا اعطي لا اضحي ولكن من حسن حظ من اعمل معهم انني اخاف الله فاعود بعد فترة وارجع الى طبيعتي واعمل باكثر نشاط وهكذا هي الحياة لابد وان نصل في يوم من الايام الى القمة سواء كنا نحن عايشين ام من الاموات 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## mahmoudelemam76 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

الحمدُ لله رب العالمين، والصلاةُ والسلامُ على أشرفِ المرسلين، سيدِنا ومولانا محمدٍ صلى الله عليه وسلم.. وبعد!! 
قدَّر اللهُ لهذه الأمةِ أن تعيشَ فى هذه المرحلة العصيبة من التاريخ تحت وطأة الاستبدادِ الذي جثَم على صدرها، متمثِّلاً في أنظمةٍ بعُدت عن جادَّةِ الصوابِ، وكبَّلت شعوبَ المنطقةِ بالقيودِ والأغلالِ، وفى مواجهة تَسلُّطٍ خارجيٍّ تمثَّلَ في تواطؤٍ دوليٍّ ضدَّ القضايا العربيةِ والإسلاميةِ، تقودُه الإدارةُ الأمريكيةُ بكلِّ جبروتِها للهيمنةِ على مقدَّراتِ الأمةِ وخيراتِها، من خلالِ إستراتيجيةٍ صهيو- أمريكيةٍ تستهدفُ تفكيك المنطقة العربية وإعادة رسم خريطتها من جديد: ﴿كَيْفَ وَإِنْ يَظْهَرُوا عَلَيْكُمْ لا يَرْقُبُوا فِيكُمْ إِلاً وَلا ذِمَّةً يُرْضُونَكُمْ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَتَأْبَى قُلُوبُهُمْ وَأَكْثَرُهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ﴾ (التوبة: 8).

هذه السياسةُ التسلطيةُ الخارجيةُ ساعدت الأنظمةَ العربيةَ على الاستبدادِ؛ فى مقابل تمريرِ مشروعِها الاستعماريِّ إلى منطقتِنا، وسَلْبِ خيراتِنا، ونَهْبِ ثرواتِنا، لذا أصبح من سمات هذه الأنظمة العمل على غيابِ الحرياتِ العامةِ، وانتهاك حقوق الإنسان والاستحواذِ على السلطةِ، وحرمانِ الشعوبِ من المشاركة فى صنع الحياة وتقرير المصير ، بل وحرمانها من حقِّها في اختيارِ ممثِّلِيها بإرادتها الحرة ، وتعويق مؤسسات المجتمع المدنى عن أداء دورها ، والتضييق والملاحقة لأصحاب الدعوات المعتدلة، وتكميمِ أفواهِ المعارضين بشتَّى الطرقِ والوسائلِ، فضلا عن إفساد الحياة السياسية والثقافية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية .
وها هي أمريكا تنشرُ الفوضى في ربوعِ العالمِ الإسلاميِّ من أفغانستانَ إلى العراقِ إلى فلسطينَ عن طريق الغزو الثقافى والحصار الاقتصادى والاحتلالِ العسكريِّ، وبتأييدِها التامِّ للكيانِ الصهيونيِّ، في عدوانِه على الشعبِ الفلسطينيِّ، وكذلك في حربِهِ الأخيرةِ على لبنانَ، تلك الحربُ التي كشفَت عن خبايا الديمقراطيةِ المزعومة والمحافظة المدّعاة على حقوق الإنسان ﴿كَبُرَتْ كَلِمَةً تَخْرُجُ مِنْ أَفْوَاهِهِمْ إِنْ يَقُولُونَ إِلاَّ كَذِبًا﴾ (الكهف: من الآية 5).
الأملُ في الانتصار
وبرغمِ هذا الواقعِ الأليمِ، إلا أنه يحْدُونا الأملُ، فى انتصارِ هذا الدينِ العظيمِ، (وَنُرِيدُ أَنْ نَمُنَّ عَلَى الَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَنَجْعَلَهُمْ أَئِمَّةً وَنَجْعَلَهُمُ الْوَارِثِينَ)(القصص:5) ولِوعدِ اللهِ- تبارك وتعالى- لنا: ﴿وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْكُمْ وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَيَسْتَخْلِفَنَّهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ كَمَا اسْتَخْلَفَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ وَلَيُمَكِّنَنَّ لَهُمْ دِينَهُمُ الَّذِي ارْتَضَى لَهُمْ وَلَيُبَدِّلَنَّهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ خَوْفِهِمْ أَمْنًا يَعْبُدُونَنِي لا يُشْرِكُونَ بِي شَيْئاً وَمَنْ كَفَرَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ﴾ (النور: 55).
يقول ابن كثير: "هذا وعدٌ من اللهِ تعالى لرسولِهِ- صلواتُ اللهِ وسلامُه عليهِ- بأنه سيجعلُ أمتَه خلفاءَ الأرضِ، أي أئمةَ الناسِ والولاةَ عليهم، وبهم تَصلُحُ البلادُ، وليبدِّلنَّهم من بعدِ خوفِهم أمنًا وحكمًا فيهم".
وهذا هو ما أكدَ عليه إمامنا الشهيد- رحمهُ الله- في رسالته إلى الشبابِ: "إن العالمَ كلَّه حائرٌ يضطربُ، وكلُّ ما فيهِ من النظُمِ قد عجَزَ عن علاجِهِ، ولا دواءَ له إلا الإسلامُ، فتقدَّموا باسمِ اللهِ لإنقاذِهِ، فالجميعُ في انتظارِ المُنقذِ، ولن يكونَ المنقذُ إلا رسالةَ الإسلامِ".
هذه المبشراتُ التي وعَد اللهُ بها هذه الأمةَ يجبُ أن تدفعَها إلى المزيدِ من العملِ الدؤوبِ في كلِّ جوانبِ الحياةِ، لتقويمِ ما اعوَجَّ منها، وإصلاحِ ما فَسَدَ فيها، وبناءِ ما تهدَّمَ من أركانها، فلا بدَّ لنا أن نخرجَ من سجنِ التخلُّفِ إلى باحةِ التقدمِ، وأن ننموَ نموًّا حقيقيًّا، بشريًّا، ومعنويًّا، وماديًّا، وأن نجنِّدَ كلَّ طاقاتِنا لتنميةٍ شاملةٍ للحياةِ وللإنسانِ.
• ففي الجانبِ السياسيِّ : علينا أن نقاومَ الاستبدادَ والطغيانَ، ونرسِّخَ دعائمَ الشورى والحرية، ونرعَى حقوقَ الإنسانِ، ونربِّيَ الناسَ على ضرورةِ التناصحِ وفرضيةِ الأمرِ بالمعروفِ والنهيِ عن المنكرِ، وأن نضعَ من الدساتيرِ ما يُفصِّلُ الحقوقَ والواجباتِ، ويميِّزُ بين السلطاتِ، ويقيمُ دولةَ المؤسساتِ، ويسوِّيْ بينَ الناسِ في الكرامةِ والحريةِ وتحمُّلِ المسئوليةِ.
• وفي الجانب الاقتصادي : علينا أن نأخذ بالإدارة الحديثة وأن نقوم بالتخطيط الجيد وأن نعملَ على زيادةِ الإنتاجِ، وترشيدِ الاستهلاكِ، وعدالةِ التوزيعِ .
• وفي الجانب الاجتماعي : علينا أن نقوِّيَ الإخاءَ بين الأفرادِ، والتعاونَ بينَ الطبقاتِ، والتضامنَ بينَ الشعوبِ، وأن نقربَ المسافاتِ بين الأغنياءِ والفقراءِ، وأن نقيمَ الحياةَ الأسريةَ على أسسٍ مكينةٍ، تظلُّها السكينةُ والمودةُ والرحمةُ.
• وفي الجانب الثقافي والعلمي: علينا أن نتحرَّرَ من آثارِ الغزوِ الفكريِّ، والاستعمارِ الثقافيِّ، في مجالِ التربيةِ والتعليمِ، والإعلامِ، وأن نمتلكَ التقنيةَ الحديثةَ بكل كفاءة واقتدار.
هذا ما نحملُه بين جوانِحِنا، وندعو كلَّ البشرِ إلى الأخذِ بِهِ؛ من أجلِ رقِيِّ البشريةِ وازدهارِها.
ونقولُ لحكامِنا وحكوماتنا: إن تفريطِكم في حقِّ أمتِكُم، وتخاذلِكُم عن نُصرةِ قضايا العروبة والإسلام سوف تكون له آثاره وتداعياته ، ليس على شعوبكم فقط ولكن عليكم أيضا ، واعلموا أنكم ستقفون بين يدَي اللهِ- عزَّ وجلَّ- القادرِ القاهرِ، المعزِّ المذلِّ، وسيسألُكُم ماذا قدمتم لشعوبِكُم؟ وماذا فعلتُم فيمَن اعتدَى على أعراضِكُم ومقدساتِكم؟! فحاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وأعدُّوا الإجابةَ ليومٍ لا ينفعُ فيه مالٌ ولا بنونَ، إلا مَن أتَى اللهَ بقلبٍ سليمٍ.
وما زالَت الفرصةُ أمامَكم لكي تتصالَحوا مع شعوبِكم، وتنحازوا إليها، أعلِنوها صراحةً أنكم ضِدَّ المشروع الصهيو أمريكى الذى يستهدف تركيع الأمة وتوهين عقيدتها وإفساد أخلاقها والقضاء على خصوصيتها الثقافية وطمس معالم تراثها الحضارى ، فضلا عن نهب خيراتها وسلب ثرواتها .
أعيدوا النظر فى علاقاتكم مع الإدارة الأمريكية والكيان الصهيونى على أساس المصالح العليا لأمتكم ، أعلِنوا أنكم مع شعوبِكم ضدَّ التدخلِ الأجنبيِّ، استعينوا بعد اللهِ بشعوبِكم، ولا تستَقْووا بالأجنبيِّ الذي سرعانَ ما يخذلُكم بعد أن يَستنفِدَ أغراضَه منكم.. فهذا خيرٌ لكم وأتْقَى.. ﴿وَاللَّهُ غَالِبٌ عَلَى أَمْرِهِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا يَعْلَمُونَ﴾ (يوسف: من الآية 21)
وصلَّى اللهُ على سيدِنا محمدٍ وعلى آلِهِ وصحبِهِ وسَلَّمَ


----------



## محمود على أحمد (10 ديسمبر 2006)

أولا جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى على الموضوع 
ما أحب أن ألفت النظر اليه هو أهمية تحديد نقطة البدء لأن للأسف الشديد كثير جدا من اخواننا ينظر للعمل على أنه "شغلانة بناكل منها عيش والسلام " و صار هدف عودة الخلافة الاسلامية ووحدة المسلمين والنهوض بالامة من كبوتها أمر لو طرح يطرح للمناقشة الباهتة فقط , انا أرى - والله أعلم - أن نقطة البدء التى ينبغى أن نتفق عليها هى وحدة الهم والهدف وعمق الاحساس بالمسئولية تجاه هذه الامة وهذا الدين مثل هذه المفاهيم ينبغى ألا تغيب عن أى منا وهو فى عمله فى حياته اليومية...
قال تعالى " والذين جاهدوا فينا لنهدينهم سبلنا وان الله لمع المحسنين "


----------



## ريمون عدلي (12 ديسمبر 2006)

لم نقدم نحن العرب حتي الان اي شئ يمكن ان ننافس به علي مستوي العلم والعالم...............................
انا اتكلم علي اجيالنا الحاليه ؟ نحن الشباب
شكرا


----------



## areej7 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
يمكن كلامك اخ ريمون به كثير من الصحة نحن تعلمنا على ندب حالنا ولكن ارجع واقول ليس بايدينا فاين نذهب من الاعلى سلطة 
بالمناسبة انا احب ان حول الموضوع الى موضوع فيه نوع من المرونة مواضيع اجتماعية سياسية وخاصة نحن اعتقد من بلدان عربية مختلفة فاحب ان نتبادل وجهات النظر كل حسب بلده وارجو ان يتجرد كل شخص يحب ان يشارك بهذه الحوارات من ارثه الحزبي او الطائفي او ما الى ذاك من المستجدات التي دخلت علينا ودمرت حياتنا فان كان هذا الموضوع شيق ارجو المشاركة من الجميع 
مع السلامة


----------



## عبد الصاحب (14 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام علیکم 
انا اقترح ان یذکر کل منا من العرب و المسلمین تجربه واحده ، من وجهه نظره رائده ، رائده من بلاده .. ربما ستبعث هذه الخطوه بصیصا من الامل و تخرجنا من حاله الندب علؤ انفسنا .. مع الشکر


----------



## Hamdallah (14 ديسمبر 2006)

انا اقترح وقف جلد الذات وتغير الموضوع كامل ماذا قدمنا حتى الان لأن الايام دوال ويوم لك ويوم عليك لذا اذا رجعنا نجد ما قدمنا ولذلك الكف عن هذا الموضوع ونطرح بدل منه ((( ماذا سوف نقدم )))
لأن المستقبل خير من الماضي .


----------



## areej7 (18 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
صحيح فكرة ان نغير الموضوع الى ماذا سوف نقدم سيكون انتقالة جيدة لما بدئنا به ولكن ارجو ان يذكر كل شخص مشارك من أي بلد هو واين يعيش الان وماذا يريد ان يقدم وماذا هو يعمل ، يعني يتكلم قليلا عن الواقع وقليلا عن الاماني التي اتمنى ان تتحقق
وبالمناسبة انا من العراق وابارك لقطر الفوز بالمدالية الذهبية بكرة القدم ولو الفريق العراقي بدون تحيز لم يقصر واتمنى التالق للفريقين مع التذكير ان كل الفريق العراقي هو من الشباب العراقيين المبتدئين 
كما واقول ان قطر تستحق الذهب على الابداع الذي قدمته في حفل الافتتاح والاختتام الذي كان روعة بكل المقاييس وفي قمة الذوق وهذا النجاح الذي يحب الانسان ان يعيش فيه او يكون جزء منه ، صحيح النقود تتكلم ولكن لا ننسى الذوق الرفيع والاخراج الاروع وعلوا شأن العرب 
فبارك الله بكل الجهود التي ترفع راس العربي 
مع السلامة


----------



## محمود على أحمد (18 ديسمبر 2006)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
فى ظل هذه الظروف التى تعيشها الأمة وعند مناقشة احد الموضوعات الجادة نجد مشاركة من الأعضاء يتحدث فيها عن كرة القدم وانجازات المنتخبات العربية والنقد البناء للمباريات 
والله لا اجد تعليقا اقوله سوى اللهم احيى قلوبنا غيرة على دينك وارزقنا الصدق واعنا على خدمة الاسلام واهله


----------



## Hamdallah (18 ديسمبر 2006)

انا من الاردن اعمل مهندس كيماوي في مؤسسة المواصفات والمقاييس رئيس قسم عودة للموضوع ماذا قدمنا ...ماذا سوف نقدم ان الرد والاراء قليلة جدا ولا اجد شي جديد لو عدناالى ايام الخلافة الاسلامية ايام العهده العمرية في القدس الشريف و ايام عمر بن عبدالعزيز عندما لم يجد اجد من المسلمين يأخذ الزكاة وفاض بيت المال هذا هو العدل هذا ما قدمناةوايام هارون الرشيدوهو يخاطب الغيوم اذهبي ين ماشئت خراجك عائد للمسلمين هذا ما قدمنا اما اليوم ماذا سنقدم.


----------



## عبد الصاحب (19 ديسمبر 2006)

من وجهه نظری اننا قدمنا و نقدم ولکن دون المستوي المطلوب ، اما ما هو المطلوب اري ان المطلوب هو النهوض من خلافاتنا التی ضربت جذورها فی تاریخنا المریر الذی نتغني به کله و لا ننتقد شیئا منه ، و ننتبه الي انفسنا ونري ماذا ترید منا العولمه التی لم تبلغ الحلم بعد ، نعیشها و تعیشنا و نترک السب و الشتم و الاتهام و نري الجزء الملیان من الاناء و نترک الفارغ منه للفارغین .. نعم نکون ایجابیین بکل معني الکلمه ندعوا علماءهم لنأخذ منهم و نرسل شبابنا الیهم کی یتصفوا بجدیه علمائهم .. اري اننا فی حال السیر علي هذا الطریق و المستقبل سیکون مشرقا اکثر من الحاضر


----------



## areej7 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
طبعا سوف نبقى دائما نرد بطرق قاسية وفظة ، عندما تكلمت على فوز الفريق القطري على العراقي فانا هنأتهم 
واشدت بروعة ما قدمته الدوحة وليس خارج عن الموضوع 
فيا اخي يا محمود على احمد لا ترد بقسوة على الاخرين ، ولم يجرنا الى هذا الخراب غير نفوسنا المليئة بالحقد 
انا من العراق ومهندسة ميكانيكة ورغم ذلك اشدت بالدوحة وكل الدول العربية عل وعسى نحن بيننا نتكاتف ونترك ما تفعله الحكومات اللعينة 
فان تكلمنا قليلا بالرياضة والفن لا يعني نحن ناس عبثيون لا ابدا لنكن مثقفين اكثر من ذلك 
بالنسبة لي لن يوقفني النقد الجارح وسوف استمر بما اراه صائبا ان شاء الله 
مع السلامة


----------



## areej7 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
كيف الحال ، انا صحيح مهندسة ميكانيكة ولكني في فترة من الفترات وجدت ان العمل لا يناسبني كامرأة لذلك بدأت بتعلم علم الحاسوب وبدأت به من الاساس الى مستويات عالية ، وبعد ذلك اختصصت بمجال الحاسبة ضمن اختصاص الميكانيك وانا الان اعمل ضمن هذا الاطار وخاصة في برامج التصميم وقد احببت عملي جدا والانسان ان احب العمل يبدع به 
ولكن طبعا مع الاحباطات التي تمر على كل شخص في الدوائر الرسمية والروتين القاتل وكذلك عدم الانصاف الى اخره من الاشياء التي والله لولا قوة عزيمتنا وايماننا بالله وحبنا بالتقرب اليه لم نكن نستمر بالعمل 
انا احاول بالعمل والعلاقات العامة وحتى هذا النقاش ان اوصل شيء للاخرين عل وعسى افيد واستفاد واتمنى على كل فرد منا ان يطبق ولو جزء بسيط من عدل سيدنا عمر او رأفة سيدنا ابو بكر والاكثر والجامع لكل ذلك اخلاق الرسول عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام ، وان لا يضل يقول الماضي كذا وياريت نكون مثلهم الى اخره من الاماني وان لا احبط كل من يحاول التقرب بالحوار من الاخرين 
مع السلامة


----------



## محـ عصام ـمد (22 ديسمبر 2006)

مادامت تحكمنا هذه النظم الفاسدة وهذه القيادات العميلة لن نقدم شيء





لكن عندما يكون قادتنا مثل اسماعيل هنية سوف نقدم الكثير لهذه الامة ...



.


----------



## عبد الصاحب (23 ديسمبر 2006)

انا اخالف الرای القائل ان العیب کل العیب فی القاده یمکن ان یکون بنسبه 20% و ذلک لان الله لا یغیر ما بقوم حتي یغیروا ما بانفسهم


----------



## نورعلي (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*ما ذا قدمنا حتى الآن*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،
الشعوب الإسلامية والعربية بخير وهي تقدم هنا وهناك، صحيح إن هذا القليل لا يرضي الطموحات ولكن حتى نقدم ما يرضي طموحاتنا يجب السعي لتذليل كثير من العقبات التي تقف حجر عثرة أمامنا منها علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر التالي:
- يجب أن نتحرر من عقدة الأجنبي ( الخواجة) ومن الإنبهار بثقافته وتكنولوجيته وتصويرهم بأنهم عقليات فوق العادة، حتى نغرس الثقة في نفوس الأجيال لتنتج وتبدع.
- يجب على كل الشعوب العربية والإسلامية المطالبة بإعادة تشكيل وإصلاح المنظمات العالمية من أمم متحدة ومجلس أمن ومحكمة جزاء دولية ومنظمات حقوق الإنسان المزعومة ومنظمة التجارة العالمية إلخ .. لأنها أصبحت الأن سيف مسلط على رقاب هذه الشعوب يؤدي إلى تأخرها تنموياً وأمنياً وتقنياً ، لأنه بدعاوي هذه المنظمات المسماة أممية نقتل ونشرد ونغزى في ديارنا وتسلب مواردنا وما العراق وفلسطين ودارفور ولبنان إلا شاهد على ذلك.
- يجب على كل الدول العربية والإسلامية أن تسمو فوق خلافاتها وتعض على جراحاتها ومراراتها فيما بينها وتفتح صفحة جديدة من العلاقات.
- تشكيل تكتلات إقليمية وزيادة حجم التبادل التجاري والإستثماري بين دولنا جميعاً حتى لا نكون تحت
رحمة الأجنبي.
- لماذا نستورد من الأجنبي موادنا الغذائية ونفيده بذلك ... والسودان أرضه بكر ومياهه وفيرة ... وبالخليج العربي توجد الإمكانيات الكافية لزراعة هذه الأراضي ليكون السودان مش سلة غذاء الوطن العربي كما درسنا في الجفرافيا بل يكون سلة غذاء العالم الإسلامي.
- إمتلاك قوة إسلامية نووية لآنها هي الخيار الوحيد اليوم ليعترف بك العالم وتأمن شره.
- تطوير مؤسساتنا التعليمية والتدريبية ودعم البحوث العلمية والإختراعات.
- تطوير مناهجنا التعليمية بحيث تخصص مواد لرفع درجة الولاء لأمتنا العربية والإسلامية وربط الأجيال بتاريخ الأمة ومستقبلها حتى تكون هذه الأجيال مهمومة بما يحدث في العراق ولبنان ودارفور وإندونيسيا والشيشان وأفغانستان والصومال.
- التنبيه بحجم المخاطر التي تحدق بأمتنا وما يدبر لها بليل والسعي لتشتيتها وتقسيمها إلى دويلات هزيلة.. والذي يحدث الآن في الصومال خير شاهد على ذلك ، لأن الصومال هو الدولة الأفريقية الوحيدة التي تمتلك مقومات الإستقرار والدولة الموحدة، فشعب الصومال هو قبيلة واحدة ودين واحد ولغة واحدة ويكاد يكون مذهب واحد هو المذهب الشافعي فإذا لماذا هذا القتال والفوضى إنه الأجندة العالمية.
وكثير كثير ما يجب الوقوف عليه ولكن هذا قليل من كثير،،،
نسأل الله أن يهي لهذه الأمة من يقوم بأمر وحدتها ونهضتها وأمنها...
ولكم التحية.


----------



## عبد الصاحب (24 ديسمبر 2006)

ان الذی ذکر لا یمکن تحقیقه بکلمات یجب ویجب و بشرط کذا وکذا ، علینا البدا او الاستمرار فی مد الروح الفاعله فی اقتصادیاتنا و صناعاتنا و اعلامنا .. الاقتصاد و الاعلام یمکن ان نحرکهما بایدینا نحن ..نعم اذا استوردنا البضاعه کذا لیکن هذا الاستیراد لتقنیات هذه الضاعه ایضا ، الخطوه الاولی هو المونتاج و من بعدها یاتی تصنیع قطع الغیار و من ثم تصنیع البضاعه نفسها .. الصین ریما نری ان بضائعها لا تمتاز بالنوعیه و الجوده المطلوبه و لکنها تخطت الان مرحله المونتاج و الان نري المنتجات الصینیه موجوده فی کل بیوتنا .. الصین دوله شیوعیه غیر دیمقراطیه تحکمها حکومه تشبه قلیلا اوکثیرا حکوماتنا ولکن نری انها خلال العشرین السنه الماضیه اصبح اقتصادها واحد من الاقتصادیات التی یشار الیها بالبنان فی العالم .. اذا لا نوقع اللوم الا علي انفسنا و اقولها ثانیه لا یغیر الله ما بقوم حتي یغیروا ما بانفسهم .


----------



## areej7 (27 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف الحال ان شاء الله الجميع بخير ، بالنسبة لما ذكرته الاخت نور كلامك جيد ولكنه جدا نظري وغير قابل للتطبيق 
والاخ الذي يعول على هنية وغيره ماذا فعل هنية والاخرون، كلهم عندما يصلون للسلطة ينقلبون على جماعاتهم .
والله كل الذي يحصل هو انتقام من رب العالمين لعدم العدل بيننا وخاصة نحن العرب وعدم التأزر .
من الذي ادخل الامريكان على العراق غير مساعدة الدول العربية وتهيئة الارضية لهم مثلا كوريا الشمالية لم تتمكن اميركا من غزوها لعدم وجود الارضية لها ولم تسمح لها دول الجوار بذلك 
اما عن السلاح النووي بيد الدول المجاورة والمسلمة فسوف نتحارب به بيننا فسوف نرى ايران اول ما تصنع سلاح نووي تضرب به العراق ودول الخليج 
والله العيب فينا وهذا الذي استغلته الدول المحتلة فلنلاحظ ما يحصل بالعراق ولبنان وفلسطين هل اميركا لها السبب الكلي فيما يحصل لا، ولكنها هي واسرائيل ما عليها سوى ان تشعل الفتيل ونحن نتقاتل بيننا بكل حقد ووحشية ، اعتقد ان اسهل عدو هم العرب مع الاسف ( تابعوا لما يعانيه العراقيين في الاردن من مذله تبدأ من الحدود ولا تنتهي في الداخل) وهذا يولد حقدا داخليا عند العراقيين ضد اخوانهم واشقائهم الاردنين لما يملسوه من اذية في بعض الاحيان اكثر من الامريكان انفسهم .
فلو نرحم بعضنا بعضا لما وصلنا الى ما نحن فيه ولعلمكم ان عدونا ليس اميركا وحدها انما العدو الاخطر ايران فانها كالاخطبوط تحرك ارجلها في المنطقة لغرض تحقيق مصالحها والذكي يعرف من هي ارجلها ويربط الامور
مع السلامة


----------



## نورعلي (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*تصحيح معلومة للأخت أريج*

كما أشرت في مساهمتك للأخت/ نور والصحيح الأخ/ نور
ولك التحية،،،


----------



## nour el din (27 ديسمبر 2006)

أحس بالسعادة ..لما وجدته من إدراك لدى الكثيرين.
ولكن بما أنناقد وصلنا إلى أصل الداء من كسل وتراخى وعدم تحمل للمسئولية.
تعالوا نبدأ بأنفسنا ... نتعاهد معا على الإخلاص و الاجتهاد والتعاون.
علينا إذا أردنا أن نبنى أمة قوية ....أن نجعل أساسها متين فلنعمل بجد و نساعد أنفسنا والاصدقاء على الوصول للقمة ونترك الحسد والغيرة ونجعل هدفنا هو الارتقاء بامتنا و أن نترك الهموم التى تشغلنا والتعلقة بجنى المال 
ولنعلم ونتأكد أن العاطى هو الله.
ولنتذكر أننا إذا توكلنا على الله حق توكل فسيرزقنا كما يرزق الطيررررررررررررر. ولكم منىكل السلام.وياريت تحولوا الرد على كلامى


----------



## areej7 (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*عيد اضحى مبارك وعيد رئس السنة المجيد*

ا​لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

​كل عام وانتم بالف خير اعاده الله على الجميع بالخير والصحة والبركة
وهنا اعايد الجميع مسلمين ومسيحين وان العيد هذه السنة تزامن مع اعياد الاخوة المسيحيين وهذه رسالة من الله عز وجل ليدعوا الجميع للتأخي والتوحد سواء كانوا اصاحب مذاهب متعددة في دين واحد او من جميع الاديان وهذه الارض للجميع نعيش عليها بحب وتعاون، وكل شخص يحتفظ لنفسه بالرؤيا التي يعتبرها صحيحة اهم شي ان لا يؤذي الاخرين سواء بالعمل او بالكلام، وان يخلص الى ربه بالعمل ويصفى نيته مع الجميع وكـــــــــــــــل عام وانتـــم بالـــــــــف خيـــــــــــــــــــــــر ..​


----------



## احمد محمود. (29 ديسمبر 2006)

ارى الحل فى ان 
الوقوف ورا هيئة او مؤسسة كبرى 
ندعمها و نقويها 
وان شا الله ستكون هى الحل
حد فهم كلامى؟


----------



## عبدالله الجراح (7 يناير 2007)

التميز..الارادة..التصميم..الايمان بالمبدأ ...الحزم باتخاذ القرار لحجز قصرا بالجنة ... لا يوجد شيئا مستحيلا امام الارادة الحديدية ولكن نريد رجالا حقيقيون لا اشباه رجال
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## البحار2007 (7 يناير 2007)

*غياب الثقافة الشعبية الفعالة*

مشكلتنا يا عزيزي تنحصر في ثقافتنا الشعبية البالية وغياب القدوة الحسنة المؤثرة في المجتمع فالجميع مهتم بأمور تربى عليها وأصبح يقيس نجاحه على أساس شريحة المجتمع الموجود فيها... فمثلا تجد الشخص ينحصر تفكيره في الكسب الغير شرعي أكثر من اهتمامه بتطوير قدراته العقلية والعملية لتحقيق المكاسب المادية الشريفة والذي يسمح له بهذا التفكير هو المجتمع الذي يرى في عمله هذا أمر طبيعي والأكثر من هذا أيضا تجد المجتمع يحترمه ويقدره أكثر من صاحب العلم والفكر...
وهذه المشكلة موجودة من أكبر القيادات في الدول العربية لذلك حتى القيادات لا تستطيع تغيير هذا النمط من التفكير لأن أيديهم ملوثة أكثر من غيرهم وهذه المنظومة الفاشلة سوف تجد يوما ما لتصطدم مع غيرها من المنظومات المبنية على العقل والعلم فتقضي عليها وتمحيا والعرب لازالوا يعتقدون أنهم قادرين على المنافسة بالسيف والترس وغيرها من أدوات انتصار أبو زيد وعنتر بن شداد 
فيا رب أستر من الأعظم


----------



## مهندس أول (12 يناير 2007)

نشكر الجميع على الإهتمام


----------



## مهندس أول (12 يناير 2007)

بانتظار المزيد من الآراء والتعليقات المثمرة بإذن الله


----------



## مهندس أول (12 يناير 2007)




----------



## metalsword (19 يناير 2007)

أخي العزيز:
يتلمس الإنسان في حياته ماينقصه, وسعيه وراء ذلك, يحتاج إلى دعم وتسهيلات. فإن تيسر ذلك, فإن نتاج الفكر سيظهر إلى النور, ومن سوء الطالع فإن هذه التسهيلات غير متوفرة في البلاد العربية. وكأن الغرب هدفه الأساسي القضاء على أي توجه علمي ناضج وإماتة كل حماس وسعي في هذا الإتجاه في بلادنا .وللأسف فإن هناك الكثير ممن يعين على ذلك. 
أما عما ينقصنا: فإني أجد توفر الفكر والمال, ونقص العون والدعم .وهذا كافي جداً لإيقاف بل للقضاء على أي تقدم .


----------



## عبدالله الجراح (21 يناير 2007)

ماذا قدمنا حتى الان ؟؟؟؟
سؤال رائع يمكنني الاجابة عليه بحرفية
ولكنني استغرب من هذا السؤال لاننا قدمنا الكثير وضحينا بالكثير الكثير مثل:
1- لقد ضحينا بمبادئنا وديننا 
2- ذبحنا شرفنا وقيمنا
3- بعنا كل ما يعز علينا بثمن بخس
4-- اصبحت اشكالنا مثل الاجانب والامريكان ما عدا عقولنا
5- اشترينا كل ما يمت الى الرذيلة من الغرب ووضعناه في بيوتنا
6- نحب اعداءنا ونقتتل فيما بيننا 
7- نخالف الرسول محمد عليه السلام في كل شيء
8- سلمنا جميع ثروات بلادنا لاعداءنا
9- اعنا اعداءنا على ابناء جلدتنا
10- حتى لو اردنا الآن ان نفكر فان هذه جريمة دولية اسمها الارهاب ( لقد اصبح ممنوعا علينا ان نفكر تفكيراايجابيا 
وهذا غيض من فيض
تحياتي


----------



## areej7 (21 يناير 2007)

اؤيدك بكل كلمة قلتها ولنفكر ما الحل


----------



## هيثم حلمى (21 يناير 2007)

حديث رقم: 153
صحيح مسلم > كتاب الإيمان > باب وجوب الإيمان برسالة نبينا محمد إلى جميع ـ ـ 

حدثني يونس بن عبد الأعلى أخبرنا بن وهب قال وأخبرني عمرو أن أبا يونس حدثه عن أبي هريرة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : (والذي نفس محمد بيده لا يسمع بي أحد من هذه الأمة يهودي ولا نصراني ثم يموت ولم يؤمن بالذي أرسلت به إلا كان من أصحاب النار). 

رواه مسلم








التفسير: الطبرى
وَقَالُوا اتَّخَذَ الرَّحْمَنُ وَلَدًاِ
يقول تعالى ذكره : وقال هؤلاء الكافرون بالله اتخذ الرحمن ولدا* لقد جئتم شيئا إدا يقول تعالى ذكره للقائلين ذلك من خلقه : لقد جئتم أيها الناس شيئاً عظيماً من القول منكراً. 


تَكَادُ السَّمَاوَاتُ يَتَفَطَّرْنَ مِنْهُ وَتَنشَقُّ الْأَرْضُ وَتَخِرُّ الْجِبَالُ هَدًّاِ
وقوله تكاد السماوات يتفطرن منه يقول تعالى ذكره : تكاد السماوات يتشققن قطعاً من قيلهم اتخذ الرحمن ولدا ، ومنه قيل : فطر نابه : إذا انشق. 
.................................................................................................................





لَّقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاَثَةٍ وَمَا مِنْ إِلَـهٍ إِلاَّ إِلَـهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَإِن لَّمْ يَنتَهُواْ عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ لَيَمَسَّنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌِ
قال أبو جعفر : وهذا أيضاً خبر من الله تعالى ذكره عن فريق آخر من الإسرائيليين الذين وصف صفتهم في الآيات قبل : أنه لما ابتلاهم بعد حسبانهم أنهم لا يبتلون ولا يفتنون ، قالوا كفراً بربهم وشركاً: الله ثالث ثلاثة . 
وهذا قول كان عليه جماهير النصارى قبل افتراق اليعقوبية والملكية والنسطورية . كانوا فيما بلغنا . يقولون: (الإله القديم جوهر واحد يعم ثلاثة أقانيم: أباً والداً غير مولود، وابناً مولوداً غير والد، وزوجاً متتبعة بينهما). 
يقول الله تعالى ذكره ، مكذباً لهم فيما قالوا من ذلك: وما من إله إلا إله واحد ، يقول: ما لكم معبود، أيها الناس ، إلا معبود واحد، وهو الذي ليس بوالد لشيء ولا مولود، بل هو خالق كل والد ومولود، وإن لم ينتهوا عما يقولون ، يقول : إن لم ينتهوا قائلو هذه المقالة عما يقولون من قولهم: الله ثالث ثلاثة ، ليمسن الذين كفروا منهم عذاب أليم ، يقول : ليمسن الذين يقولون هذه المقالة ، والذين يقولون المقالة الأخرى: هو المسيح ابن مريم ، لأن الفريقين كلاهما كفرة مشركون ، فلذلك رجع في الوعيد بالعذاب إلى العموم، ولم يقل: ليمسنهم عذاب أليم، لأن ذلك لو قيل كذلك ، صار الوعيد من الله تعالى ذكره خاصاً لقائل القول الثاني ، وهم القائلون: الله ثالث ثلاثة ، ولم يدخل فيهم القائلون: (المسيح هو الله). فعم بالوعيد تعالى ذكره كل كافر، ليعلم المخاطبون بهذه الآيات أن وعيد الله قد شمل كلا الفريقين من بني إسرائيل ، ومن كان من الكفار على مثل الذي هم عليه. 
فإن قال قائل: وإن كان الأمر على ما وصفت ، فعلى من عادت (الهاء والميم) اللتان في قوله: منهم ؟ 
قيل: على بني إسرائيل. 
فتأويل الكلام ، إذ كان الأمر على ما وصفنا: وإن لم ينته هؤلاء الإسرائيليون عما يقولون في الله من عظيم القول، ليمسن الذين يقولون منهم: (إن المسيح هو الله)، والذين يقولون : (إن الله ثالث ثلاثة)، وكل كافر سلك سبيلهم، عذاب أليم ، بكفرهم بالله. 
وقد قال جماعة من أهل التأويل بنحو قولنا، في أنه عنى بهذه الآيات النصارى.


----------



## ابو مهدي (25 يناير 2007)

جزى الله اصحاب الهموم عما همهم من حالنا واقول انك ان اضئت شمعة خير من ان تلعن الظلام
وفي نظري ان اول خطوات الرقي وايجاد مكان لنا كاصحاب سيادة علمية في المستقبل هو
1- نية صادقة وهدف واضح
2- ثورة لتعريب العلوم وكل العلوم(مهممممممممممممم جدا)
3- ايمان بالنجاح
اخوكم (ماجستير تعليم تقني / هندسة بيئة )
صاحب عدة مشاريع قدمتها للجامعة التي اعمل بها وقد تعثرت(او فشلت او.........؟)
لكن على الواحد منا ان لا يكل او يمل وهذا من ديننا وديدننا
محبا لكم في الله


----------



## gegefouad (30 يناير 2007)

*سبحانه نسألك اللهم أن تعاملنا بعفوك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الله يكرمك اخى فعلا دوست على الجرح ( ماذا قدمنا حتى الان)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
" ربنا إننا ظلمنا انفسنا وإن لم تغفر لنا وترحمنا لنكونن من الخاسرين "
صدق الله العظيم


----------



## مهندس أول (3 فبراير 2007)

نشكر جميع من ساهم في الموضوع ونقدر اهتمامكم وأملي كبير فيكم للمساعدة على تطورنا بإذن الله


----------



## مهندس أول (3 فبراير 2007)

إلى المهندس عبد الله الجراح, السلام عليكم
أنا أؤيدك فيما تقول ولكن أطلب منك ومن الجميع ألا يفقدوا الأمل وأن يدعوا الله تعالى لينصرتا عليهم بإذنه عز وجل


----------



## ريمون عدلي (4 فبراير 2007)

الخ areej7 
بعد السلام والتحيه :-
قد انبهرت بكلامك العذب الجيد التنسيق الواعي الادراك النابع من محبه كامله 
ارجو من الله ان تكون النيه صافيه ذي ما ذكرت في حديثك 
لي سوف تزول اشياء كثيره


----------



## eeeman (6 فبراير 2007)

هذا الموضوع مهم جدا لكن لا نرمي اللوم على مناهجنا في التعليم بل يجب ان نطرح مشاريعنا ونعمل على انجازها معتمدين على انفسنا كما فعل كثير من العباقره والعلماء رغم صعوبة الظروف من حولهم


----------



## areej7 (7 فبراير 2007)

الاخ ريمون 
وكل الاخوة في المنتدى المحترمون 
والله ما كتبته في كل كلمة انا صادقة كوني اتخيل او هو الاصح انا امام الله سبحانه وتعالى ، وهنا لا يراقبنا ولا يعرفنا احد لذلك لا نرائي او نكذب لذلك اقول للجميع دعنا نضع الامور الدينية جانبا على شرط عدم المساس بالتوحيد والعقيدة الصحيحة ونتكلم وننطلق لننهض بهذه الامة التي وصلت الى ادنى مستوياتها
انا لا اتكلم شعارات ابدا بل الذي في داخلي يؤلمني والله نحن في العراق نعاني الويل وانتم ترون انهر الدم ولو كل واحد منا فكر بصورة حضارية وجعل الله امام عينيه لما وصلنا لما وصلنا عليه 
انا احاول بقدر ما امكن ان نتصالح بالكلام الطيب والمناقشة البنائة ولكن لا اكتمكم بعض الاحيان اصل مع اشخاص الى طريق مسدود مسدود ( على قول عبد الحليم ) واصاب بخيبة امل وبعد فترة ارجع اقول لوجه الله لا اتخاصم مع احد وارجع بكل مودة وحب مع الجميع 
فيا اخي ريمون هذه الارض خلقت للانسان لكي يعبد الله ويوحده ويتعايش مع بني الانسان بالكلمة الطيبة والنية الصافية والله الموفق 
مع السلامة


----------



## ريمون عدلي (8 فبراير 2007)

الاخ الكريم areej7
انتا عراقي الله معكم وارجو من الله ان ينهي محنتكم هذه علي خير وان ترجع الضحكه الي بلدكم .....انا من النوع الذي اكره الدم اي شئ به دم اكرهه حتي ان رايت دجاجه تزبح فمنظرها يكون في مخيلتي اكثر من ثلاثه ايام بكاملها لذلك احب كل شئ هادي ونظيف احب ان اعيش واجعل غيري يعيش ..........اتعلم اخي aeej7 انا كل فرد منا ان تذكر يوم الذي سوف يقدم وكاله حساب ما فعله في الدنيا اما المولي سبحانه القوي وتعالي لما فكر احد بفعل شئ....اكره القتل اكره الدمار اكره الارهاب اكره الكلام النظيف اللامع الذي اخره دم اخره صوت قنبله صوت انفجار راح طحيته كثير من الابرياء الذي ليس لديه ذنب.........الي متي سوف نعيش هكذا نتكلم دون ان نعمل......الكل يبحس عن السلطه والكل ينسي سلطه الذي اكبر من الكل الذي يقول الي الجبال تحركي فتتحرك والي الشمس انا تشرق من الغرب فتفعل ......... لماذا لا نتعايش كلنا في امن وسلام ولك منا دينه الذي يرا فيه ما يريد.... لماذا لا نترك كلنا منا يختار دينه دون ان نفرض عليه ما نريد...متي سوف تذال الغمامه من اعين الجبابره الذين يعشون في الدنيا فسادا تحت رايه الدين يعتقدون ما يفعلوه هو الصواب بل الصواب بعينه بل والاكثر غرابه يوهيمون الناس ان ما يفعلونه هو الدين الصحيح ولكن هو اكثر بعدا من اي دين علي الارض...........اسف اخوتي في المنتدى المحترمون بعت عن الموضوع المخصص في هذا الملتقي ولكن كلام الخ areej7 اسار في شجوني الكثير الكثير اسف انا الخاطي واذكوني جميعكم في صلاوتكم

وشكرا لسعت صدركم لي


----------



## مهندس أول (10 فبراير 2007)

اختلاف الأراء أحد خطوات الوصول إلى النجاح


----------



## عبدالله الجراح (11 فبراير 2007)

مهندس أول قال:


> إلى المهندس عبد الله الجراح, السلام عليكم
> أنا أؤيدك فيما تقول ولكن أطلب منك ومن الجميع ألا يفقدوا الأمل وأن يدعوا الله تعالى لينصرتا عليهم بإذنه عز وجل



الى الاخ مهندس اول
اقول ... ما اضيق العيش لولا فسحة الامل
من اقوال الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ...فالخير بي وبامتي الى يوم الدين ) 
ولكن كثر الخبث في الامة والله المستعان
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس أول (13 فبراير 2007)

سلمك الله وجعلك ذخراً للإسلام والمسلمين


----------



## مهندس أول (21 فبراير 2007)

*استبسال*

لن نكل ولا نمل:5: حتى نصبح سادة علماء الأمة بإذن الله تعالى:13:


----------



## areej7 (21 فبراير 2007)

ولكن هل سنبقى شعارات فقط ، وكيف الحل وما هو الحل انشدوني ان عندكم حل يرحمكم الله


----------



## م/أسامة (26 فبراير 2007)

عندما يترك الإنسان العلم والتعلم ويبحث عن المادة يصبح آفة على مجتمعه 
هل توافقوني الرأي؟؟؟؟


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (26 فبراير 2007)

ياخي ارجو ان يتم النقاش علي ماذا سنقدم في الايام القادمة وليس ماذا قدمنا ماهي خطتنا لتجاوز المحن التي نمر بها في جميع جوانب الحياة


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (26 فبراير 2007)

رايك سديد ولكن ياخي اسامة 90% من البشر يحترمون الافات الذين تتحدث عنهم بدل من اهل العلم لان العصر عصر مادة ويا سعد من وفق بين الاثنين


----------



## مهندس أول (3 مارس 2007)

ألا كل شيىءٍ ما خلا الله باطل وكل نعيمٍ لا محالة زائلُ


----------



## عبدالله الجراح (4 مارس 2007)

يعني الجميع يسال عن الحل !!!!! وما هو الحل ؟؟؟؟
لماذا لا تبحثون انتم عن الحل ...ألستم درستم أساليب البحث العلمي وغيرها !!!من المواد التي تؤسس في المهندس مباديء لحل جميع المشكلات فكل واحد منكم يبحث عن الحل وسوف يجده ان شاء الله
اما ان نكون اتكاليين ونريد المعلومة على طبق من ذهب فهذا تقاعس واضح 
وشكرا


----------



## areej7 (5 مارس 2007)

اعتقد كله كلام في كلام ولا وجود للحل في الوقت الحاضر على الاقل 
السبب هو تشتتنا نحن العرب والمسلمين وكره بعضنا لبعض 
فسوف لن نتقدم ابدا وسوف يبقى الغرب ينخر في عظامنا وكله من ايدينا نحن 
ها نحن العرب ياكل الواحد الاخر ولا يساعده نهائيا وكل واحد يتمنى زوال النعمة للاخر
وكل دولة تحارب الاخرى بشتى الوسائل ولكن بالخفاء وتتعاهد مع الشيطان ضد الاخرى
فمتى نتعلم من الغرب ومع الاسف بدئنا نتمنى رضاهم عنا 
اما الذي سوف يتكلم بصورة مثالية ويعاتبني ويقول لي ابتعادنا عن الله والدين فاقول له مقدمة 
هذا فقط كلام فقط كلام أي فعل لا يوجد والله ان الله سوف يحاسبنا على ما اوصلنا بلداننا اليه 
وانكم لا تعرفون من الدين سوى الحجاب وسوى قهر النساء اما أي شيء اخر فلا 
انظروا الى عظمة هذا الدين في العلم والاخلاق والتسامح والتعاون


----------



## عبدالله الجراح (5 مارس 2007)

....( وانكم لا تعرفون من الدين سوى الحجاب وسوى قهر النساء اما أي شيء اخر فلا 
انظروا الى عظمة هذا الدين في العلم والاخلاق والتسامح والتعاون؟؟؟؟) مقتبس
الى اريج 7 ....؟؟؟؟
المسلمون لا يعرفون شيئا عن دينهم. ولا حتى الحجاب ولا قهر النساء!!!
ليتهم عرفوا ان هذا الدين كل متكامل كما انزله الله وكما هي سنة حبيبه محمد عليه اشرف الصلاة واتم التسليم 
هذا الدين عظيم في كل شيء فكما هو عظيم في العلم والاخلاق والتسامح والتعاون فهو عظيم في ستر العورات وعظيم في احترام المرأه وجعلها كاللؤلؤة التي لا تقدر بثمن
.....قيل لي ان احدهم اشترى باقة من الورد الجميل المحلى بكل الالوان والمعطر باجمل الروائح فاستمتع الجميع بالنظر اليها يشمها ويظمها حتى ان العبيد والخدم شموا الورد وظموه وأطالوا النظر اليه حتى ان حثالة القوم استمتعوا بالنظر اليه وبعد فترة وجيزة ذبل الورد وتحول الى خمج واخرج روائح نتنه !!!!
فتم القاء باقة الورد التي كانت جميلة وكانت لها رائحة حلوة في سلة النفايات والمهملات ؟؟!! والسؤال هنا ..أتدرين اختي من هي باقة الورد انها الفتاة المتبرجه فبعد ان تاكلها الذئاب بنظرات الحرام وبعد ان يستمتعوا بها سرعان ما يبحثوا عن غيرها.
.....وقيل لي ان الغواصين يغامروا بحياتهم ويغوصوا في اعماق البحار ليستخرجوا الصدف من البحر بعد كد وعناء ليجدوا صدفة متميزه وناضجة وبعد ان يستخرجوها يقوموا باستخراج اللؤلؤ من قلبها ومن ثم وبعد استخراج اللؤلؤة توضع تاجا على الرأس او نيشانا" يزين الصدور...هذه اللؤلؤة التي تم استخراجها من قاع المحيطات لتوضع على الرأس هي الفتاة المحتشمة التي لا تبدي زينتها الا لحلالها ولا ياكل الذئاب من جمالها ( هكذا علمنا ديننا ان نكون محتشمين بلباس الفضيلة النابع من الفكر الاسلامي وان نبتعد عن الفكر التشليحي الغربي الذي ما انفك يجرد ويعري المرأة ويستبيح جسدها ويتاجر بالجنس ويستغلها للبغاء والعياذ بالله ... 3 ملايين موقع جنسي غربي موجهة لضياع شباب المسلمين وافشاء الفاحشة بينهم !!!!!! )
فهذا الدين جوهر ومنظر وكلاهما مكمل للآخر فهناك سمت للانسان الفاضل المتمسك بمظهر الانسان الملتزم وخلق وفضائل الالتزام 
فلا يعقل ان تكون شيخا وتكون خنثى تلبس الضيق من الثياب وتضع المكياج وتنمص حاجبيك وتحف الشعر من وجهك كالنساء وتعمل خصل في شعرك وتربط كعكة في شعر راسك ( فسبحان من زين الرجال باللحى ) ...
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sulhi (5 مارس 2007)

نشكر تفاعلكم واهتمامكم لتقديم كل ماهو خير


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (5 مارس 2007)

*فلنستمر ولا نتسمر*



اخونا الفاضل مهندس اول

اعتذر لانني ولاول مرة ارى موضوعك الاكثر من قيم, اليوم فقط

وكم كنت اتمنى ان اقرأ هذا الموضوع منذ فترة
لانني سعدت جدا
بتصفح اوراقه اليوم

و اشد على يديك واؤيدك
فان اسهامات الفرد ممكنة حتى لو لم تتح له فرصة العمل الجماعي

فنحن يا اخانا الغالي لم نتعلم ثقافة فريق العمل

وعلينا ان نبدا بالاضافة والابداع والتفكير المضيف كل في مكانه

على كل منا ان يتحمل مسئوليته في كيف يضيف للكون 
من خلال امته العربية والاسلامية كلها
مسلمين ومسيحيين 
سنة وشيعة
جنسية من هنا او جنسية من هناك

انها امتنا التي نعيش فيها
وسنسلمها لاجيالنا القادمة بما سنسأل عنه امام الله

لا سبيل امامنا الا الابتكار والاضافة والابداع الاتقان والاحسان كل في مكانه

واهم ما يمكن تقديمه فعلا اليوم
هو
كيف نصل الى تحويل العلوم البحثية الى تقنيات تطبيقية

ومن هنا
كيف نؤمن رؤس اموال تخدم البحث العلمي ثم التطبيق التقني لهذا البحث العلمي ؟

واظن اننا في الرابط التالي
حاولنا الاجابة على ذلك السؤال

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=40562


و مازلنا نتحاور فيه

فارجو استعراضه مشكورين

لعلنا نصل الى بوارق امل
اجزم بان الله سوف يبعثها لمن يبحث ويعمل ثم عليه يتوكل

مشكورا اخي الفاضل
ومشكورين جميعكم على المشاركات الجميلة​


----------



## areej7 (6 مارس 2007)

عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قرأت كلامك يا اخي عبد الجراح وانا اعرف مسبقا سوف تعطيني محاضرة عن هذا الموضوع ولكن لاخبرك شيئا انا محجبة والحمد لله وصاينة نفسي وحافظتها والحمد لله ولكني توصلت الى هذا الشيئ بعد فهمي لديننا العظيم لا اخفيك انني في بادئ الامر تضايقت من الامر ولبست الحجاب فقط كونه فريضة وانني مقتنعة تماما انه ليس هو تمام الدين لان كم من محجبة لم تصن نفسها وكم من سافرة محتشمة وشريفة هذا موضوع يطيل النقاش فيه وكل انسان له وجه نظره والحمد لله رب العالمين ان الله هو الحكم والا لو كان الحكم بيد العبد لهللك الجميع ؟!!!
اخي الكريم لو نتمعن بديننا وبعظمته وكل تفصيله من تفاصيله وعملنا بها لكنا اسياد هذا الكون ولكننا التهينا بالاشياء التافهة والبسيطة والكلام فقط الكلام واصبحنا شعوب ذات اقوال وليست افعال
انظر الى الغرب في قوانينهم اغلب القوانين التي بنت بلدانهم وجعلتها متقدمة مستنبطة من القرأن وديننا الكريم ويا سعادتي من اسمع ان من يسلم من الغرب هم العلماء والمثقفون لماذا لانهم يتوصلوا بالعلم الى ان هذا الدين هو الدين الحق 
فيا اخي افهمني ولا تاخذ الامور بهذه الطريقة العري والغرب ما الى ذلك اتمنى عليك وان كنت في أي بلد اخر ان تنظر الى اخوانك الاخرين سواء ببلدك او أي بلد عربي او مسلم اخر او أي بلد اخر بحب وبسلام ونبتعد عن الكره والتكفير واصدار الاحكام 
انا اريد ان اعمل شيء لبلدي ولديني وهذا اضعف الايمان الكلمة والله يعلم ما في قلبي والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (6 مارس 2007)

areej7 قال:


> اعتقد كله كلام في كلام ولا وجود للحل في الوقت الحاضر على الاقل
> السبب هو تشتتنا نحن العرب والمسلمين وكره بعضنا لبعض



اختنا الفاضلة areej7

اتفق معكِ كل الاتفاق في ان السبب هو تشتتنا كعرب وكمسلمين
وعدم حب الخير للغير
وعدم الصدق 
وعدم العفاف
وعدم الاتقان
وعدم الامانة
وعدم الشفافية
وعدم البشاشة
وعدم الاحسان
وعدم الرحمة
وعدم الصبر على الاخرين
وعدم وعدم وعدم

وهي بالضبط جملة الاخلاق التي فرضها الله علينا ولم نلتزم بها

وحولناها الى عدم وعدم وعدم في تعاملاتنا
بمحض ارادتنا وبدون ضغوط "لا امريكية ولا حكومية"
فقط بمحض ارادتنا تخلينا عن الاخلاق الاسلامية 
فنتج ما تفضلتِ به من تشتت وبالتالي لا تقدم حضاري لنا كعرب ومسلمين
ولا مساهمات تقنية او علمية تمثل ثقلنا كمسلمين وعرب
فراح الغرب يسبنا ويسب نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم 
لانه لم ير منا ما يجعله يحترمنا حضاريا

لكن
اختلف معك في جزئية
"ولا وجود للحل في الوقت الحاضر "

الحل لابد له من تفكير
واول الحل هو ان نرى عطاء يخرج من هنا وهناك
ليفيد الاخرين من اجل الله الذي امرنا باعمار الكون والاضافة اليه

وارى
ان ملتقانا هذا العظيم
يتمثل فيه عطاءات كبيرة
اتلمسها فنيا ممن يعلم الى من لم يعلم بعد

وهذا العطاء وهذا الجهد الذي يقدم بالعموم
هو اولى خطوات الترابط وامتثال الاخوة في الدين او في الوطن

وبالتفكير والمحاولة والخطأ
سنصل الى ما يفيدنا ويفيد مجتمعاتنا 
برقي حضاري وبابداع نقدمه كل في مجاله مضيفا
حتى لو كان عملا فرديا يضيفه كل فرد في مكانه

( فللاسف لم نتعلم روح فريق العمل الجماعي وهذا موضوع كبير آخر )

​


----------



## areej7 (6 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا اخي نهر النيل ، وشكرا لكل الاخوة مجرد تفاعلكم بالموضوع يدل اننا نريد ان نعمل شيئا لديننا ولبلداننا وللانسانية جميعا 
اخواني الكرام والله لو تعرفون حياتنا نحن بالعراق وانا اكلمكم من داخل العراق من بغداد الحبيبة وترون معاناتنا بالحياة وخاصة النساء لتنحنون أجلالا لها وانا واحدة منهن ،فهنا المرأة تعمل لكسب العيش الشريف لان ازواجهم اما استشهدوا او تركوا العمل او اجبروا على ترك العمل ،ثم تعود الى البيت لتبدأ عمل جديد شاق وعليها ان تتحمل الخوف والرعب على اولادها وهم يذهبون الى المدارس وسط الانفجارات والقتل والدمار كل هذا يأخذ من صحتها وعافيتها وحياتها ناسية حتى الخوف على نفسها ، ولكنها سعيدة لانها تقدم شيء في هذه الحياة . والله دائما اقول يا رب ان لم يكن عليك غضبا مني فلا ابالي واتحمل اكثر واكثر الى ان تنتهي حياتي .
انا اريد ان اغير شيء واقدم شيء ليس فقط لبلدي لا والله للامة العربية كلها. ولكن الامة العربية خذلتني وأذتني وعائلتي واطفالي ولا ترحمني لحد الان وبدئنا مع الاسف نستعين بالاجنبي لماذا ؟!!!
انا اعرف اخوتي ان ليس بيدكم حيلة وكله بيد الحكام الطغاة ونحن بالعراق الان ليس حكام طغاة فقط وانما جبناء ومتخلفون ولكن بعض الاحيان بما يعمله العرب فينا اقول ساقف مع هذه الحكومة علها تجد لي حياة افضل ؟
ولنسأل انفسنا لماذا يهرب الجميع الى الدول الغربية اليس لكي يجدوا الحرية والكرامة التي حرموا منها هنا انا لحد الان ورغم كل الذي يحصل لا ازال متمسكة بالبقاء ببلدي واقول اذا انا وغيري خرجنا من لهذا البلد العظيم والله انا احزن عليه كحزني على احد ابنائي ومن الله التثبيت.


----------



## عبدالله الجراح (6 مارس 2007)

(( فيا اخي افهمني ولا تاخذ الامور بهذه الطريقة العري والغرب ما الى ذلك اتمنى عليك وان كنت في أي بلد اخر ان تنظر الى اخوانك الاخرين سواء ببلدك او أي بلد عربي او مسلم اخر او أي بلد اخر بحب وبسلام ونبتعد عن الكره والتكفير واصدار الاحكام )) اقتباس
الى اريج 7 
اشكر لك مشاركاتك في المنتدى والتي فعلا اثرت هذا الموقع بافكار جيده
ولكن يا اختي يجب ان لا تنبهري بحضارة مادية بعيدة كل البعد عن الله والعبودية له مهما وصلت من التطور التكنولوجي
وديننا والحمد لله يعزز الاخوة بين المسلمين ( رحماء بينهم )
واما الكره والتكفير واصدار الاحكام فهي لا تظهر جلية الا عند الغرب لانني استغربت منك وانت المهندسة ذات الافق المفتوح ولم تلمسي وتعيشي هذا الشيء وخصوصا عند امريكا وحلفاءها الذين يكرهوننا فقط لاننا نوحد الله ويكفروننا لاننا نحافظ على اعراضنا ( ليس كالبهائم ) ويصدرون حكما بتدمير دولنا دولة تلو الاخرى ( اكلت يوم اكل الثور الابيض ) اذا فكرنا فقط ان ناخذ باسباب استعادة كرامتنا المسلوبة واسترداد مقدساتنا المغتصبة وستر اعراضنا المنتهكة وفوق كل هذا فهم يقومون بحرب شعواء على هويتنا وثقافتنا وديننا ويقودون حملة شرسة لاختراق مفاهيم شبابنا لينقلبوا ضد مدرسة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
نسال الله الثبات على الحق لجميع المسلمين


----------



## مهندس أول (29 مارس 2007)

*استبسال*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء وسيد المرسلين
نبينا محمد وعلى آله و صحبه أجمعين
إلى جميع مهندسي أمة محمد(صلى الله عليه وسلم):
أولاً أود أن أعتذر منكم على غيابي الطويل عنكم، فقد كنت منشغلاً في دراستي الجامعية
أشكر كل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع أخص بالشكر م.نهر النيل على الإهتمام بمستقبل هذه الأمة.
كما أرجو من الجميع الإستمرار في المحاولة حتى نجد الحل السليم لمشكلتنا ونسترجع مجد أجدادنا السابقين الذي ضيعناه بعدم اهتمامنا. فإدعو الله تعالى مخلصين له أن يرد لنا مجد أجدادنا والله ولي التوفيق. 
والله يوفقنا بإذنه تعالى


----------



## عبدالله الجراح (29 مارس 2007)

i appreciate the honest members who love their nations & try 2 do something good 2 their countries
regards


----------



## areej7 (29 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
والله صار مدة لم نسمع منكم شيئ ان شاء الله التاخير للخير 
ولو لفترة ياست اني سوف اسمع منكم مجددا 
سلامي للجميع


----------



## Hamdallah (2 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله بالجميع 
ولكن اقول يااخي الكرامة المسلوبة والامجاد لا ترد ولا تستعاد الا بالعمل اين هي الكرامة ونري على شاشة التلفزيون امرأة عربية فلسطينية مسلمة ينهش بها كلب الصهاينة وهي تحاول الدفاع عن نفسها ولكن كيف والعالم لم يتحرك ولا يهتم بالموضوع ولكن ارى مشاعر العالم كلة الغرب والشرق بما فيهم الدول الاسلامية مثل تركيا وغيرها مجرد لوجود امرأة مع البحارة البريطانين المعتدين على ارض الرافدين وفجأة تكتشف ان العالم ليس بلا مشاعر واحساس ما هذا الذي يجري هل من قال اشهد ان لاآله الا الله وان محمد رسول الله يجب ان يحارب بأطفاله ونسائه وشيوخة لماذا .


----------



## areej7 (3 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الى متى نبقى نردد كلمات رنانة تجيش المشاعر وما من مجيب ؟!!!
اما ان الاوان ان نفكر بطريقة اخرى ، نحارب بطريقة اذكى 
بلاد الرافدين لم يرحمها العرب ولا الغرب وتركوها يتحكم بها اشباح اتيه من بلاد فارس وتامر حكامها بعمل ذاك الامر او لا 
ماذا فعل الساسة العرب لنا وماذا فعلنا نحن لبلدنا 
يطول الكلام والتفسير ولكن هل من مجيب


----------



## مهندس أول (17 أبريل 2007)

في بعض الأحيان أحس أن ثقافة الغرب تتناسب طردياً مع التكنولوجيا,أما ثقافتنا فتتناسب عكسيا معها!


----------



## Hamdallah (18 أبريل 2007)

تعلمنا ان الغرب مبني على العنجهية والغطرسة وخاصة امريكا وما ان تنتهي من حرب حتى تفتش على حرب اخرى وذلك من اجل حماية الصهيونية وتجار الحرب ومصانع الاسلحة قال احد الجنود الامريكان قبل خمسين عام ناجي من الحرب مع اليابان سوف يأتي يوم نجلس مع اليابانين ونبحث عن عدو مشترك لمحاربتة وارى قد تحققت مقولتة وجدوا الاسلام العراق وافغانستان وفلسطين وجنوب Vetnam وغيرها الصومال وحدث ما شئت ولكن البشرى للمسلمين والعرب كافة قد اقترب انتهاء هذه الامبروطوريات الكرتونية بعون الله ما ان نعت بوش الابن القارة الاروبية بالعجوز كانت البدايه لهم جميعا انشاءالله 
وشكرا


----------



## الجعدل (24 أبريل 2007)

العلة داخليه


----------



## Hamdallah (25 أبريل 2007)

الاشتراك بالمنقاشة


----------



## ريمون عدلي (26 أبريل 2007)

الانسان دائما يقدم خارج بلده اكثر مما يقدم لبلده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــماذا


----------



## مهندس أول (27 أبريل 2007)

رداً على ما قاله م0ريمون فإن هذا بسبب أنه في الخارج يجد مجالات وفرص أكبر ويحاول اثبات نفسه كما أن أغلب من يعمل خارج بلده يفعل ذلك بسبب الإغراءات المادية


----------



## ريمون عدلي (29 أبريل 2007)

باشمهندس مهندس اول :-
ليست الماده سبب اساسي في كل الاحوال ؟ ولكن هنالك عوامل اكبر وافظع ؟ تجعل المغريات الماديه تحون لها؟ فانت تعلم ان المجتمعات العربيه يدخل فيها عامل الواسطه والمحسوبيات دون النظر ماذا يقم؟ ولكن نجد في المجتمع الغربي الفاصل في كل شئ هو العمل ؟ وماذا قدمت ؟ لذلك نجد التغربين عن بلدهم يعطوا ما لا يعطوه داخل بلدهم

وشكرا


----------



## مهندس أول (5 مايو 2007)

يا م. ريمون صدقني الواسطة موجودة في كل مكان وهي داء يصعب التخلص منه:73: حتى في أوروبا
ولكنني معك في قضية أنها منتشرة بشكل أكبر في البلاد العربية ولكن كل مانستطيع فعله هو محاربتها للحد من انتشارها0
بل وأن هنالك ماهو أبشع من الواسطة وهو التحيز والتعصب القبلي:83: .

((ألا كل شيىء ما خلا الله باطل وكل نعيم لا محالة زائل))


----------



## عصام نورالدين (3 يونيو 2007)

http://www.hp-gramatke.net/perpetuum/english/page0020.htm
هذا الموقع يبحث في المحرك الدائم .....
المثير في الأمر أن المقال يستشهد ببعض الرسوم التي يعترف أنها من مخطوطات عربية ............

ألم أقل لكم أن العلوم أساسها من نتاج عربي ...أو إسلامي ..........


----------



## عبدالله الجراح (3 يونيو 2007)

مشكورين اخي على الجهد ونريد المزيد انشاء الله
تحياتي


----------



## مهندس أول (7 يونيو 2007)

لن نكل أو نمل حتى نصل إلى الهدف الأغلى


----------



## عبدالله الجراح (7 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله
يعني انا بدو يطير عقلي من شلة او مجموعة ( مشكورين اخي العزيز .... ) ....الخ من عبارات الشكر والمديح الفاضي لا والي بخليك تغلي لما بقلك ( نريد المزيد ....) يريد المزيد الاخ الفاضل يعني مش عارف شو بدي احكي ؟؟؟ ناس ما عندها افكار ولا اي اشي تشارك فيه بس عبارات وتحيات ومجاملات لبعضهم البعض ..شو هالحكي الفاضي بس بدنا نسجل مشاركات والعداد يعد وندخل المربع الذهبي ؟؟؟ مش معقول واحد صار مهندس وفش عنده اشي يقدم للامه وهذا دليل على تدني المستوى الفكري للمهندسين الا من رحم ربي


----------



## عصام نورالدين (7 يونيو 2007)

عبدالله الجراح 
عضو فعال 


مشكورين اخي على الجهد ونريد المزيد انشاء الله
تحياتي



مو انت اللي عم تحكي هيك


----------



## عبدالله الجراح (10 يونيو 2007)

الى عصام نور الدين بعد التحية :
اولا : كل الشكر والتقدير لك على الوضوح والشفافية والنقد البناء ولكن للانصاف فقط يرجى الاطلاع على مشاركاتي في هذا الموضوع او غيره حيث ان جميع مشاركاتي تحتوي على ماده للبحث او افكار جديده
ثانيا : بعد ان شاركت بافكاري واعجبت بمحرك البحث الذي بعثته انت شكرتك عليه وهذه المرة الاولى التي اشكر بها احد
ثالثا : ( من لم يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله ) وياتي الشكر بعد ان تقدم افكارا مفيده اما البعض وانا متابع جيد لهم لا يرسلون شيئا مفيدا ولا يشاركون بالمسابقات ولا يريدون ان يفكروا اصلا وحتى ان عبارة الشكر تكون منسوخه فهؤلاء من اقصد يا سعادة المهندس بيك 
تحياتي


----------



## عصام نورالدين (10 يونيو 2007)

أعلم تماماً ماذكرته ولكن مشاركتك التي اعترضت فيها على الشكر غير المفيد كانت مباشرة بعد مشاركتك التي شكرت فيها الموضوع والمشاركين فيه .

عزيزي 
لقد قلت نفس ماتضمنه كلامك حول موضوع المشاركات التي فيها مرور وشكر على المرور ، وذلك في صفحات مواضيع أخرى غير هذا الموضوع وذكرته وكررته كثيراً ولكن يبدو أن الطمع في الشهرة هو المسيطر على عقولنا رغم ما يجب أن نكون عليه كوننا مهندسين مثقفين ، أي أننا الطليعة بين أفراد شعوبنا ... 
كما أنني طلبت واقترحت عدم طرح أية مواضيع ليست هندسية في هذا المنتدى وتخصيصه للأفكار الهندسية فقط .
فهل تشاطرني الرأي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبدالله الجراح (10 يونيو 2007)

الاخ عصام المحترم
كما تعلم فاننا نعيش في عصر التخصص فصاحب الصنائع السبعة لا يتقن ولا صنعة فيها 
ومن هذا المنطلق فانني اوجه نداء خاص الى القائمين على المنتدى لتخصيص مواضيع هندسية لكل فرع سواء كان رئيسي ام جزئي وذلك لاخراج مهندسين مختصين في ادق التفاصيل 
تحياتي


----------



## عصام نورالدين (10 يونيو 2007)

تماماً يا عزيزي عبد الله الجراح 

فهذا ما عنيته وقصدته بالابتعاد عن المواضيع غير الهندسية حتى نتفرغ لما كرسنا حياتنا له وهو علم الهندسة ...
ويمكننا أن نتحدث بما نريد في المواقع المناسبة وليس في هذا لامنتدى الهندسي الرائع ...


----------



## Hamdallah (11 يونيو 2007)

المتحف الأميركي العربي يسلط الضوء على إنجازات العرب( اهم انجازات العرب )
جزء من ابناء الامة بين اعداء الامة يعملون بجد 
www.taqrir.org/showarticle.cfm?id=31 - 70k
المتحف الذي بلغت تكاليفه 15,3 مليون دولار يمنح الأميركيين-العرب شعوراً بالفخر والاعتزا
ديربورن، ميشيغان، 25 أيار/مايو، 2005- عندما أنهى محمود بن العربي، وهو مهاجر من تونس، جولته في المتحف الوطني للأميركيين العرب، كان تعليقه الوحيد على إنشائه: "كان لازم من زمان."

فرغم أن في الولايات المتحدة أكثر من 15 ألف متحف، إلا أنه لم يكن فيها حتى الآن متحف واحد يروي تاريخ ثقافة وتراث الأميركيين العرب الغني، أو يوثقه. ولكن قصة هذه الجالية بدأت تروى أخيراً بفضل افتتاح المتحف القومي للعرب الأميركيين في ديربورن في وقت سابق من هذا الشهر. 

وتعرّف حوالى 500 قطعة من صنع الإنسان و100 عرض سمعي بصري، زوّار المتحف بالجالية الأميركية العربية وبالعرب في مختلف أنحاء العالم، وتزيد من تفهمهم لهم. 

وقال توم جاووروسكي، وهو من سكان كاليفورنيا، بعد زيارته المتحف: "إن هذا المتحف يثير إعجابي إلى حد كبير. إنه يعلم المرء ليس فقط عن الأميركيين العرب وإسهاماتهم الكثيرة، وإنما يعلم الناس الكثير عن إسهامات العرب التاريخية في جميع أنحاء العالم." 

وقد قسم المتحف القومي للأميركيين العرب إلى صالتين رئيسيتين. وتعرض الصالة الأولى، وهي صالة "إسهامات العالم العربي،" التقدم والاكتشافات التي حققها عرب على الصعيد العالمي في مجالات كالطب والقانون والهندسة المعمارية والحساب وعلم الفلك والدين والفن. وتقع هذه الصالة في الطابق الأول وتحيط بنافورة مياه تقع في وسطها ويمكن للزوار الجلوس قربها والنظر إلى قبة بنيت على الطراز الإسلامي.

ولدى ارتقاء الزوار درجات السلم إلى الطابق الثاني، يشاهدون خريطة مفصلة للدول العربية الاثنتين والعشرين. وهنا، يظهر المتحف الرابطة بين العالم العربي والأميركيين- العرب، وهي فكرة تتخلل جميع أرجائه. 

وقالت قيمة المتحف ساره بلانيت: "إن مهمتنا في المتحف القومي للأميركيين العرب هي رواية تاريخ الأميركيين العرب، ولكن ذلك يقتضي التحدث عن الجذور والصلات مع العالم العربي." 

وتستخدم صالة الطابق الثاني ثلاثة عروض للتعريف بثقافة وتاريخ الأميركيين العرب. 

* المجيء إلى أميركا 

أثناء صعود الزوار إلى مدخل عرض "المجيء إلى أميركا،" يسمعون أصوات أميركيين عرب يصفون الأحداث الدراماتيكية التي مروا بها لدى مغادرتهم أوطانهم ووصولهم إلى الولايات المتحدة. وتنساب الأصوات والقصص. ففي حين يقول رجل، "قبّلت الأرض الأميركية،" يقول آخر، "مشاهدة تمثال الحرية، كانت جميلة." وتقدم معروضات فكرة للزوار عما سيشاهدونه بينها حقيبة سفر وإنجيل باللغة العربية ومعجم إنجليزي تعود إلى القس فهد أبو عقل، الذي وصل إلى الولايات المتحدة في العام 1966 وفي جيبه 90 دولاراً فقط لا غير، أنفق نصفها من دون قصد عندما استقل سيارة ليموزين بدل سيارة تكسي لنقله من مطار تامبا، بولاية فلوريدا. 

وتروي الغرفة الأولى في هذا القسم قصة أول مهاجر عربي، وهو رجل كان يدعى الزموري، وصل إلى الولايات المتحدة كعبد، ويقال إنه أول شخص كان يتكلم العربية في العالم الجديد. 

وكان الزموري قد أُسر وبيع كعبد في العام 1511. وبعد 16 عاماً أمضاها في الأسر، نُقل إلى أميركا في العام 1528 ضمن بعثة استكشاف إسبانية، وهو معروف الآن بوصفه مستكشفاً عظيماً في جنوب غرب الولايات المتحدة، وكمعالج شهير للأمراض (طبيب تقليدي) ومترجم ذائع الصيت. 

وأثناء تقدم الزوار في قسم "المجيء إلى أميركا،" تذيع أجهزة سمعية روايات شفوية لأميركيين عرب يصفون هجرتهم من دول كاليمن ولبنان وسوريا. 

ويضم أحد أجزاء هذا العرض تمثالاً بالحجم الطبيعي لأحمد إبراهيم، جالساً على شرفة تحاكي شرفة منزله في بروكلين. ويروي صوت إبراهيم ما جال في خاطره من أفكار قبيل الصعود إلى الباخرة التي أقلته إلى أميركا. ويسمعه الزائر يقول: "يجب أن نأخذ ساندويتش فلافل قبل الرحيل." 

وتجسد هذه القصص الحلم الأميركي. إذ يروي الأميركيون العرب كيف وصلوا إلى الولايات المتحدة وهم يكادون لا يملكون شروى نقير، هذا إن كانوا يملكون أي شيء على الإطلاق، ثم حققوا النجاح. 

فقد وصل محمد عبد الله، وهو مهاجر من اليمن، وفي جعبته سبعة دولارات ليس إلا وعنوان مقهى يمني في مدينة نيويورك. ولم يكن يتكلم الإنجليزية، كما لم يكن لديه عمل عندما وصل إلى أميركا. أما اليوم فلعبد الله ولدان تخرجا من الجامعة. 

ويشعر بن العربي، الذي وصل إلى أميركا في العام 1991، أن معرض "المجيء إلى أميركا" يجسد قصة حياته. 

وقال: "قصص المجيء إلى هنا هذه جزء مهم من جاليتنا، من شعبنا." 

* العيش في أميركا 

من أكثر العروض تأثيراً ولفتاً للنظر العرض الذي أُطلق عليه اسم "العيش في أميركا." ويدخل زوار هذا القسم غرفة معتمة تحيطهم فيها الصور. ويبدأ عرض شريط فيديو ينطلق منه صوت شخص يجري مقابلات يسأل فيها: "متى كانت آخر مرة شاهدت فيها عربياً على شاشة التلفزيون." وتظهر إجابات الناس عدم الإدراك عندما يتعلق الأمر بالجالية الأميركية العربية. 

ويعرض جدار آخر صور العرب النمطية في وسائل الإعلام. ومجموعة الصور المعروضة ملفتة؛ فهي تتضمن رسوماً كاريكاتورية نمطية تصور العرب كأشخاص عنيفين مجردين من الرحمة. وتمتزج هذه الصور النمطية مع صور أخرى للعنف شوهدت في الأنباء وفي أفلام هوليوود السينمائية. 

ورغم أن هذا العرض مؤثر جداً، إلا أن المتحف يمنح الزوار الأمل في المستقبل. فجميع هذه الصور تقابلها صور على نقيضها عرضت على حائط آخر تظهر أفراد الجالية الأميركية العربية معاً كعائلات وكأفراد جالية حيوية نشطة. 

وقال بن العربي: "إن هذه الغرفة هي أهم جزء في المتحف على الإطلاق. إن المعروضات تكشف خطأ الحكايات التي تنسجها وسائل الإعلام وتصويرها النمطي للعرب. ونرجو أن تتمكن من فتح أعين الناس وزيادة وعيهم وقدرتهم على مشاهدتنا على حقيقتنا."

ومن العروض التفاعلية أيضاً في "العيش في أميركا" فيديو يعلم الزوار رقصة الدبكة التي يرقصها اللبنانيون والسوريون والفلسطينيون والأردنيون في الحفلات والأعراس، ومطبخ أميركي عربي يمكن للزوار مشاهدة أطعمة كالخبز الشرقي والفلافل فيه. 

وأخيراً، تطلب خريطة بعنوان "من أين أنت؟" من الزائر اختيار قطعة مغناطيس باللون المحدد لوطنه الأصلي ووضعها على خريطة الولايات المتحدة. وبعد مرور الكثير من الزوار في هذا العرض يصبح من السهل مشاهدة مدى تعددية أميركا، إذ تزخر خريطة الولايات المتحدة بقطع المغناطيس التي ترمز إلى أوروبا وإفريقيا والشرق الأوسط وآسيا، التي وضعها الزوار عليها. 

* تأثير الجالية 

يركز العرض الأخير على مئات الأميركيين العرب والمنظمات الأميركية العربية التي كان لها تأثير على الولايات المتحدة كالرياضيين والفعاليات والعلماء والكتاب والأطباء ورجال الأعمال والسياسيين والمهندسين والفنانين الذين يقومون بتوعية الجماهير أو الترفيه عنها. 

وقالت كالانيت كيدم، أثناء تمعنها في صور أبطال الرياضة من الأميركيين العرب من أمثال دوغ فلوتي، الحائز على جائزة هايسمان، وبطل سباق السيارات بوبي رحال: "هؤلاء أشخاص مشهورون جداً قاموا بأمور مدهشة، إلا أنه لم تكن لدي أي فكرة على أنهم أميركيون عرب." 

وأضافت كيدم، وهي من سكان واشنطن العاصمة وقد زارت المتحف أثناء رحلة قامت بها في نهاية الأسبوع إلى ميشيغان: "أعتقد أن هذا هو أكبر درس يلقننا إياه المتحف." 

وبين الأشخاص الذين يكرمهم المتحف، جورج دُمياني، الذي شارك في خمس رحلات استكشاف علمية إلى القارة القطبية الجنوبية. وقد ساعد دمياني، وهو عالم جيولوجيا، في إثبات صحة نظرية الانجراف القاري. وتبرع للمتحف بعلمه اللبناني، الذي خاطه يدوياً بنفسه من غطاء وسادته وقطعتي قماش أحمر تستخدمان كعلامات تظهر الطريق. ورسم دمياني شجرة الأرز مستخدماً حبراً صينياً أخضر ثم علق العلم على عربته أثناء عبوره القارة القطبية الجنوبية. 

ويمكن للزوار أن يشاهدوا أيضاً الآلة الطابعة المحمولة التي كانت تستخدمها الصحفية الشهيرة هيلين توماس في أوائل حياتها المهنية. والمعروف أن توماس، وهي من أصل لبناني، غطت أنباء البيت الأبيض طوال 57 سنة، وكان يُطلق عليها تحبباً لقب "سيدة الصحافة الأولى،" وقد ظلت تُعتبر لفترة طويلة من أكثر السيدات نفوذاً في الولايات المتحدة. 

ومعروضات قسم "تأثير الجالية" تفاعلية جداً بحيث يمكن اكتشاف أسماء المشاهير فيه من خلال ألعاب مسلية للأطفال والراشدين. 

فهناك مثلاً صندوق زجاجي يضاء لدى كبس زر لتظهر فيه بزة سانتا كلوز (أو بابا نويل) كان يرتديها روبرت جورج، وهو أميركي عربي عمل 50 سنة في البيت الأبيض، أي خلال سبع رئاسات مختلفة، شغل خلالها منصب سانتا كلوز الرسمي للبيت الأبيض. 

وعندما يكبس الزوار زراً آخر يسمعون عبارة: "لا تسل عما يمكن لبلدك أن يقدمه لك، بل اسأل عما يمكنك أن تقدمه لبلدك." ويقول العرض أن هذه الكلمات التي تفوه بها الرئيس جون فتزجرالد كنيدي في حفل تنصيبه رئيساً للولايات المتحدة في العام 1961 مستوحاة من الشاعر والفيلسوف الأميركي العربي جبران خليل جبران. 

ويضم المتحف، علاوة على القسمين الرئيسيين، قاعة استماع واجتماعات وغرف صفوف ودكاناً لبيع الهدايا ومركز موارد يحتوي على معلومات عن العرب وكتب وضعها أميركيون عرب. 

وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن المتحف لن يكون مجرد مكان لعرض التاريخ بل سيكون أيضاً مركزاً للفنانين والموسيقيين العرب يثبتون فيه مواهبهم. ذلك أن المتحف القومي للأميركيين العرب سيشكل مركز البرنامج الفني الثقافي التابع للمركز الأميركي العربي للخدمات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية (آكسِس) وسيساعد في تعزيز تقدير الثقافتين العربية والأميركية العربية من خلال النشاطات التثقيفية والعروض الفنية. 

وقالت قيمة المتحف بلانيت: "من المهم التثقيف وزيادة الوعي بالشعب العربي وتوفير الفرصة للعالم العربي لإبراز مواهبه."






تاريخ النشر: 25 أيار/مايو 2005 آخر تحديث: 25 أيار/مايو 2005

استخدام الصفحة: نسخة سهلة الطباعة أرسل هذه الوثيقة إلكترونياً 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

يشرف على هذا الموقع مكتب برامج الإعلام الخارجي بوزارة الخارجية الأميركية.
إن الآراء المتضمنة في المواقع غير التابعة للحكومية الأميركية والمرتبطة بهذا الموقع لا تعكس بالضرورة آراء وزارة الخارجية.

الصفحة الرئيسية | حول يو إس إنفو | أمين الموقع | بيان الخصوصية
شؤون دولية | شؤون إقليمية | مواقع ربط | منشورات


----------



## عبدالله الجراح (11 يونيو 2007)

المتحف العربي الامريكي شيء رائع لابراز الهوية العربية الاسلامية ولاظهار العرب وهم اصحاب فضل على كل الامم بعلمهم الزاخر وخلقهم الرفيع ولكن هل هناك علم اسمه هندسة المتاحف وهل يدرس عندنا نحن العرب مثل هذا العلم 
اعتقد بانه شيء رائع حيث يجمع ما بين التصميم الداخلي وهندسة الديكور والهنددسة المعماريوة والفن والجمال 
تحياتي


----------



## عصام نورالدين (11 يونيو 2007)

أخي Hamadallah 
هذا الموقع مبعث فخر للعرب ، و علينا أن نقدم هذه المعلومات لجيلنا ومن بعده حتى تزداد ثقتنا بإمكانياتنا العلمية والنفسية ..

هذا ما نريد أن نكون عليه دائماً .. واثقون وفعالون ونقدم الإنجازات الهامة للبشرية جمعاء أينما كنا .....


----------



## Hamdallah (13 يونيو 2007)

انا اتمنى على زملائي المهندسين وخاصة المغتربين منهم خارج ارض العرب الواسعة وارض الاسلام الاوسع ان يتبنوا فكرة اقامة المعارض التي تبين انجازاتنا الماضية سواء كان بلكمياء او علم الفلك والطب ولطيران وماذا قدمنا للعالم وما مدى مساهماتنا في التطوير اليوم من خلال العقول العربية المهاجرة كل ما قدمناة يعرفة العدو وهذا سبب من اسباب العداء والحقد علينا لانى امة اهل حضارة واهل علم وديننا الحنيف يحفزنا واليوم مازلنا نعطي ولكن ....... حكم القوي على الضعيف وشكرا


----------



## مهندس أول (22 يونيو 2007)

شكراً لك يا م 
Hamdallah 

على مشاركتك القيمة أنت فخر لهذه الأمة لإهتمامك بها


----------



## مهندس أول (22 يونيو 2007)

اهتمامنا بتقديم الأفضل دليل واضح على تقدمنا


----------



## Hamdallah (28 يونيو 2007)

ياخوان ماذا قدمنا وسوف نقدم انقل لكم عن الكاتبة السعودية طالبة كلية الطب جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز حقا انه ابداع فني جميل وان المرأة العربية قادرة على ان تسبق الرجال في مختلف الميادين واليكم الجزء الثالث من ابداع الدكتوره شهلا
احم .. احم.. تغطوا يا حريم هداكن الله ..تغطوا

ثلاثة رجال بقسمات حادة ,,طوال القامة ,,بعيون متفحصة ,,لحى كثيفة,,أكتاف عريضة يزينها رداء بني مطرز بنقش ذهبي جلي المعالم ,, مصطحبين رجل متناهي القصُر والضئالة ,,بزى عسكري ,,وعصى غليظه تداعب أصابعه المتهالكة ,, 
أراقب البوابة الصامتة ,,ثم رجفتها معلنة قدوم زوار الواجب ,,أتابع حركتهم السريعة ,,والصوت الجهوري الخشن ,,أدرك جيدا الحركة المتخبطة للعسكري خلفهم بانتظار اى أمر من (الشيخ) ,,
وألاحظ الارتباك الجلي على الحاضرين ,,تتلثم العربيات بحجابهن المزركش بكل ألوان الدنيا,,وتغطى الأم فتحتي عينيها الصغيرة بطبقه من الكرب الثقيل لتُعتم الدنيا أمامها ,,كما عَتمه القبر تماماً,,
يعدل الزوج جلسته ,,تضع الصغيرات يديهن على الطاولة بأدب جلي ,,وتهمس الأم لزوجها بهدوء,,وتطلب لميا منى إغلاق البارتشن رافضة ذلك بشده,, فأنا استمتع بالمراقبة ,, 
وأستمتع بالنشوة العميقة في سرى ,,لا أعلم ما مصدرها حقيقة ,,نشوة انتصار هي ,,أم نشوه خير اَعَتقدت أنى فعلته ,,أم نشوه انتقام من المُبلغ حيث أنه لن يحصل على الجائزة المنتظرة 
,,لا اَعلم ,,ما اعلمه انتفاض المكان لعشر دقائق من الزمن ,,تفتيش كل شبر به للبحث عن أدله جريمة كانت ,,نصائح برداء الخوف تُلقى هنا وهناك ,,
كعاصفة كانت وانتهت بصفع باب المكان بحسره مبالغ ً بها ,,دقيقه من الزمن ,, رجع كل ما كان لوضعه الطبيعي ,, اللثَم أزيلت ,, وتلك العيون الغائرة ظَهرت ,, الأطفال غادروا كراسيهم بنشاط ,,
القرسونات عاودوا تقديم الطلبات التي توقفت لعشر دقائق مدة البحث المجهرى ,,
لميا : كانت مصيبة بتصير هنا يا حورا ..
أهز رأسي موافقة ومتعجبة كأني أراهم للمرة الأولى
لميا تتكلم وتشاركها يديها الكلام بحماس واضح:البنت بترمى بدار الرعاية مع الشواذ والمنحرفات هناك ,, وراح ينتقل ملفها معها من مكتب للثاني لزوم تشويه السمعة والفضيحة ,
طبعاً لازم الموظفة المسئولة تقرأ الملف الواصل من الهيئة عن كيفيه القبض عليها متلبسة ,,يشرحون فيها نوع قضيتها الخطيرة بزيادة شوي بهارات ,,ويمر هذا الملف من مكتب للثاني ,, 
البنت ترتجف وتبكى بس تبيهم يطلعونها من غير ما يوصل خبر لأهلها ,,وتقعد تشحذ كل موظفه تشوف بوجهها سمات الخير واللين ,, بس ما في أمل كل شي بمقابل بذى الدنيا ,,
_أتابع تحليلها بشغف فهذه معلومات جديدة علي _تصدقي حورا 
__قولي !
بيني وبينك تعرفي زينب هذيك البنت .
_اى وش فيها ؟
انمسكت كذا بس ما ادري وش سالفتها بالضبط ,, المهم إن البنت قامت تراجف وتشحذ كل وحده ومن مكتب لمكتب لين طاحت على موظفه ساومتها على نفسها !
_ايش !
ورب الكعبة زى ما أقولك ,,
_ان شاء الله رضت !
ترضى غصباً عن عينها ,, وش تتوقعينها تسوى بتقول لا ولله وما أدرى ايش عاد أبوها بالشرقيه يجي طاير يذبحها ويمشى !
_لذي الدرجة ..
ولله هذا اللي سمعته بالضبط من البنت نفسها وفعلا جت بيتها ..
_بس لا تكملي 
المهم إن انتهى موضوعها ولا أحد درى ..
_يمه
_ بس الولد وش مصيره
أتوقع انه بينطق شوي ويجي ولى أمره يطلعه أو يكتب تعهد شي زى كذا
حورا_ اى أتوقع كذا ,, ولله حرام الولد بيطلع منها ,, وخير يا طير أنمسك بقضية أخلاقيه (خلوه محرمه مع أمراه أجنبيه كان يراودها عن نفسها ويزين لها فعل الفاحشة ) 
بعدين يعقل وخلاص مرحله مراهقة وطيش شباب و يأخذ أحسن بنت ... تدرى حتى زوجته المستقبلية بتسامحه ولا كان شي صار _طبعا مرحله مراهقة_
تُطل على بنظره لا مبالاة ,, تكمل بشهية التهام طبقها ,, ,, بصراخ تنادى محمد ,, يشبك لها النت ,, تبدأ بالغناء مع مساري ,,لأكمل التحديق بالفراغ..
أَتسأل حقاً عن برود لميـا , لا ليس برود ,, بل قدره على الفصل بين الأمور حيث أن مشاعرها لا تشاركها التفكير بعكسي , فهي من الطبيعي أن ترى جثه هامدة لتعاود الأكل بعدها بشهية بالغه ,,
أو تدخل بنقاش دموي مع والدتها وبمجرد إقفالها الخط تلقى علينا النكات وتبدأ بالضحك اَشك أنها هستيريه ,ثم تبدأ بالصراخ بصوت مرتفع إقناع لنفسها أن ذلك هو الواقع تماماً ويجب تقبله .,
_منافقه أنا !
أنا: بل ذكيـه.
_لا منافقه., أدرى إن هذا اللي تفكري فيــه ,حورا أنا منافقه أنتي أحسن منى , أنا اظهر عند أهلي بصوره ومع نفسي بصوره ثانيه ., أنا اكذب واخدع عشان اجي آكل معكم هالايسكريم بعز الحر ,, أنا أربع وعشرين 
ساعة خايفة متوترة ما أبيهم يظنون بي ظن غلط إذا عرفوا!انا أجبرت على الكذب لدرجة أنى ما صرت افرق بينه وبين الحقيقة ! تذكرين العنود ذاك اليوم تضحك على تقولي ما عاد تشوفين الكذب كذب ..
صدقت وربى صدقت !

بعبره واضحة تكمل : شوفي كيف أنا بالبيت و بالعزايم والمناسبات عبايه على الرأس ونقاب ضيق وشراب أسود , و بسخرية (نجيت من القفازات الحمد لله) ,, بينما أنا معكم ما أتغطى حتى ,, اعرف إن
الله بيغضب على ,,واعرف أنى ولا شي ,, و أحس أنى تايهة و حيرانة ,, أنا لمن أشوف نفسي احتقرها أحيانا وأحيانا اعذرها,, أنا أحس أنى مخنوقة ,, شوفي المواعظ اللي القيها وابوي جالس ,(تخنقها العبرة)
حبيبتي وش تبي تسوى ؟؟ مثلى ! تواجهينهم بكل شي ,وبعدين تخسرين كل شي,شوفي أنا قدامك وش استفدت؟غير الطقاق والمشاكل .. حتى دراسة مو قادرة أركز فيها ,, عدم أمان فضيع ,, بين لحظه والثانية
اعتقد إنهم ممكن يمحوني من الوجود بسبب صراحتي (لا مو صراحتي بس يمكن قوه شخصيتي) ,,لميا انتي تعرفي ان ابوى متفتح ,,بابا درس بأمريكا 8 سنوات وبعدين الحين هو ضابط كبير ,
يعنى ماله ومال أمور الحريم ,,أمي الله يهديها ويصلحها بس .. قصتي معاها مدتها 8 سنوات من عمري 13 سنه ويمكن قبل ,,
وبما أنى ما اعرف اخبي واكذب مثلك ,, فانا معرضه في أي وقت لخسران نفسي مثلا !
هالاسلوب ما ينفع ,لميا ,صدقيني اللي تعمليه صح و أنتي منتي منافقه ,, ترى الدين ما هو غطا بس الدين اكبر من كذا ,الدين توحيد ,, تقوى القلب,, محافظه على الأركان ,,صلاه الليل ,, تمنى للناس الخير,,
مراعاة الله باللي تسويه , ما تظلمي احد ..
أشياء كثيرة أنا اجزم إن اهلك ما يعرفون شي منها وخصوصا أبوك !! من قدامكم حابسكم حبسه مب صاحية ومن وراكم الله أعلم !
أصلا حتى لو سويتي الشي مكرهه عليه (ولنفرض انه صحيح ) هل سيأجرك الله ؟خلاص إذا هذا الشي اللي تشوفينه صح ,ابحثي عنه وإذا وصلتي لقناعه تامة سويه ,,, أجل تصيرين زى أبوك معقده تصكين على
عيالك و تسوين عليهم مطوعه و أنتي العكس؟؟ دوري عن نفسك .. لا تصيري ضحية زى أمك, ولا جلاد مثل أبوك ..
_وتنظر بالفراغ .
أتعاطف مع لميا ..وأن كان مصدره التناقض الذي تعيشه فتاه التاسعة عشر..بين أب يحكم البيت بسلطة دكتاتور ,,شعاره الأخلاق والمبادئ والسلوك القويم , أضافه إلى التطوع وتهويل السنن لمرتبه الواجبات,,
ناهيك عن تقديس العادات والتقاليد وجعلها فوق مرتبه الدين أحيانا بل غالباً ,والتشدق بذلك ضناً منه أن أبنائه مغفلون بأعين مفقوعة وآذان مهلهله لتَخفى عنهم حقيقته الغامضة فعلاً
, التهديد النفسي والمعنوي و الإهانة والذل متمثلاً بالعقاب الذي يوصلهم مراتب الحيوانات أحيانا ًلمن يخالف سواء كان ذكراً أو أنثى وان كانت العين مركزه على الفتيات دوماً بفرض أنهن مصدر التهديد المستمر
لأمن العائلة,, الغريب أن هذا الدكتاتور لا يحمل لحيه كثيفة بل عوارض فقط ,,طويل القامة
شديد سمره البشرة, غائر العينين ,أصلع الرأس ,بكرشه فاضحه وأكتاف مهدلة ,وجسم ممتلئ
الالتزام بالحجاب الكامل الساتر قهراً لا اختيارا ممثلا ً بعبائه رأس مغلقه من الأمام قسراً ونقاب ضيق في أفضل الأحوال يتم تغطيته بطبقه كرب ثقيلة,لا بنطال,لا تنوره قصيرة
لا مناكير,ولا تشقير حواجب حتى فهو نمص ! , هذا هو شيخ العائلة بشخصيه دكتاتور ,أما والدتها فتم اختيارها بعناية من قبل أخواته (متمثلا بوالدتي و خالاتي)
لتأتى حسب الطلب ,, فتاه الثامن عشر ,,بتعليم قليل, وشخصيه ضعيفة مهزوزة ,,وأهل بمنطقه مختلفة للحد من التأثير الخارجي ,,تربت بنفس الطريقة ..الممنوعات في قائمه عريضة 
,,الخروج احد أهم هذه الممنوعات,, لا تمشيه ,لا صديقات ,لا زيارات , أهل وفقط أهل .. أما نظامه اليومي فهو دوام وغداء بالبيت بعد العصر ,,نوم طويل معوضاً مجهود الليلة السابقة,
, ثم يستيقظ مهرولاٍ على الاستراحة إلى الفجر , ساعتين قيلولة قبل دوامه الرسمي 
كمسئول رفيع المستوى في وزاره الدفاع والطيران ,ناهيك عن السفرات الشبه أسبوعيه بمهامٍ رسميه _وغير رسميه_ ..بقى أن أقول أن لميا ليست صديقتي فقط بل ابنة خالي .


أميز صوت حذاء مهااا جيدا .. أصوات ضحكاتهن تضفى على المكان بريقاً خاصا ً مشبعا بالحيوية والجمال .. بعيدا ً تماما ً عن حديثنا المشبع بنكهة القهر ,, وبعيداً عن دهاليز العائلة الشائك,
تقبل مها بتى شيرت موف يميزه قلاده ذهبيه كبيره ,وتنوره الدوام السوداء المعهودة بعباءة مطرزه مفتوحة والشوز الموف المفضل يضفى عليها جمالاً آخر,,عينين ضيقتين ,,بشره سمراء ,جسم اقرب للرشاقة,وطول معتدل ,,أما العنود
تلك الفتاه المبتسمة دوما ببشره بيضاء ناصعة وجسم ممتلئ ,,مرتديه بلوزه ستان بيج وطبعاً التنورة السوداء المعتادة للجامعه , مًقبله بلوك أفريقي متمثلا بضفائر رفيعة لكل الشعر منسدلة بحريه على أكتافها ,,
أُطالع بتفحص لأكتشف أن العنود بذلك الجسم الممتلئ أكُثر جاذبيه بكثير من مها الزاخرة بأساسيات الجمال ولكن لا جاذبيه تذُكر,,سبحان يد الصانع ,,يعُطى و يا أخذ ,, مها تلك الفتاه المنحدرة من عائله حجازيه فاحشه
الثراء ,اَستنشقت هواء الحرية الذي حرمنا منه ,لأم وأب أنجبوها لا نهم يريدونها حقا ً لا أكمال عدد فهي الفتاه الثانية وآخر العنقود بالعائلة, الجدير بالذكر أنها أتت بعد ثلاثة عشر سنه زواج لديها أخت تكبرها بسته 
أعوام تكمل تعليمها بالخارج , أما هي اختارت البقاء بحضن الماما مرافقه صديقتها العنود تدرسان العلوم الطبية بالجامعة ,أما العنود الأخت الكبرى لثلاثة شبان منحدره من عائله بدويه الأصل لأب موظف بسيط
بوزارة التربية والتعليم ..
مها:هايز بنوتات
لميا: هاى حبيبتي كيفك؟اجلسي قدامى ,, وش جديدك هاه
مها : راح تلحقي على الجديد يا بت أنتي احكيلي سمعت موضوع هيئه من حورا
لميا:اى فاتك سوت حورا باثنين خير والهيئة طبت عليهم ما لقت احد طلعت معصبه 
العنود: بتفهميني أنهم ما قالوا لكم شي؟
أنا:وليه يحكوا لنا شي..
العنود .. ههههههههه أنا ومها مره طردونا بالشارع عشان ما معانا محرم
أنا:بذمتك
العنود : اى ولله اسألي مها
تبتسم مها بسخرية
العنود: تخيلى طردونا بالشارع مع إننا قلنا لهم إن سواق مها رايح للسويدى وما يمديه يجي بسرعة وكان الوقت الساعة تسع بالليل تخيلي و إحنا بالتحلية رحمنا محمد
جاب لنا كراسي بالرصيف عند باب المحل لين جاء السواق وأخذنا خللنا بالشارع نص ساعة وهاتك يا ترقيم ويا هبال وصراخ وكل سيارة تشوفنا تضحك علينا واللي
يعرض توصيل مجاني ,,, واللي يطلب لنا تكسى , وعبايتنا السوده صارت بيضه من كثر الأرقام اللي تنقط
,,حالتنا كانت مزرية ذاك اليوم . يوم اربعاء الساعة تسعه و بالتحلية وبنات مطرودات بره وجالسين بكراسي على الرصيف وش تتوقعي يصير !
لميا : اجل اشوا إننا ماخللننا بذي الظهرية بره بالشارع (تخاطبني) رحمنا ربى يا حورا 
أنا : أهز راسي موافقة 
لميا : إلا قولي الموضوع اللي جيتي عشانه يا مها أشم ريحه صياعة !
تجتمع الفتيات بجانب بعضهن ,, يُطلب إغلاق البارتشن ,, وبهمس بسيط تبدأ مها بالسرد..

نهاية الجزء الثالث
دمتم بود ..
منتديات النقاش تجمع طلاب وطالبات جامعة الملك سعود - الاقسام الثقافية - تضاريس انثى


----------



## ashraf taleb (29 يونيو 2007)

أعتقد أن موضوع التقدم مرتبط بعقول كل العرب بجميع فئاته ولكى يحدث هذا التقدم لابد الأول من تغيير تفكير شعوبنا لأنه ينظرون الى الغرب على أنهم عباقرة أعرف زميل لى مهندس فى شركة بالإمارات العربية يعمل مهندس ميكانيكا يحكى لى عن انبهار الشركة وجميع مهندسيها وحتى هو أيضا بإرسال شركة ألمانية (فنى) لتعليم المهندسين على صيانة الماكينات


----------



## ashraf taleb (29 يونيو 2007)

ياجماعة المهم مش الكلام كيف التنفيذ


----------



## عبدالله الجراح (30 يونيو 2007)

تحياتي
بالنسبة لي فانني احمل الجنسية الامريكية وسميت نفسي آدم خوفا من التمييز ضد المسلمين في امريكا حيث ان اسمي العربي هو عبدالله احمد ، طبعا مع احتفاضي بالجنسية العربية وقدمت للعمل في الخليج على الجنسية الامريكية بوظيفة خبير شبكات امريكي لانني اتكلم اللهجة الامريكية بطلاقة وشكلي يشبه الامريكان ( شعر اشقر وعيون زرقاء وبشرة بيضاء..الخ ) فاعطوني الراتب الذي اريد دون مناقشة مع جميع الامتيازات ( 100 الف دولار سنويا ) ومكثت على ذلك سنتان دون ان يعلموا انني عربي وكان عندي مهندس شبكات اردني وآخر مصري وكلاهما كانوا امهر مني في العمل ولكن كانوا ينظرون الي على انني عبقري زماني مع انني لم اكن اعمل شيئا وكل المشاريع كانت تنجز من قبلهم ولكنني كنت آخذها واحولها الى الانجليزية واقوم بتقديمها على بور بوينت امام اصحاب الشركة فيصفقون لي كثيرا ويقولون انني عبقري ورفعوني الى مدير ادارة مع راتب 150 الف دولار وبع ذلك بسنه اصبحت علاقتي بصاحب الشركة قوية جدا واحبني كثيرا عندما عرف انني مسلم واصبحت صداقتنا قوية وفي احد المرات لم اتمالك نفسي وبحت له بالسر بانني من اصل عربي فتغيرت ملامح وجهه وانصرف وفي اليوم التالي وجدت كتاب الاسغناء عن خدماتي على مكتبي فلما سالت عن السبب قال لي انني عربي لا افقه شيئا وسوف يجلبون خبيرا اجنبيا بدلا عني .
فهذه مصيبة العرب كل شيء اجنبي يقدسونه حتى لو لم يكن يفقه شيئا وكل شيء عربي يحتقرونه حتىلو كان عالم زمانه 
تحياتي


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (30 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
لكن اخي تتبع وقائع العالم فتجد فعليا التطور نابع من عقول عربية مهاجرة لدول تقدر هذا الشخص ،فقط ولا داعي ان اطيل.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مهندس أول (17 يوليو 2007)

إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم


----------



## م.فلسطيني (21 يوليو 2007)

نعم هناك خلل كبير ويجب معالجته


----------



## مهندس أول (2 أغسطس 2007)

ليت الجميع يفهمون حقيقة أن العلم أتى أساساً من أصل عربي


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (2 أغسطس 2007)

ابو ام كرهوا فل يتذكرو الصفر


----------



## alwardrus (9 أغسطس 2007)

أستاذ دكتور - أنور الورد
ماجستير استثمار حقول نفط و غاز.
جامعة أوفا الحكوميه التقنيه للنفط روسيا الاتحاديه1997 .
دكتوراه تصميم و تعميم مشاريع أنتاج النفط خلال عمليات الاغراق. جامعة أوفا الحكوميه التقنيه للنفط روسيا الاتحاديه 2003 
في الوقت الحاضر - مدير لمجموعه تصميم و تحليل مشاريع الانتاج للقطاعات النفطيه غرب سيبيرياء. شركة باشنفط باشجيو بروجيكت.
كذالك في الوقت الحاضر - أستاذ دكتور بجامعة أوفا الحكوميه التقنيه للنفط كليه المعادن –جيلوجيا –حفر – استخراج – استثمار. اتولي اعداد اخصائون في فيزيا وهيدروديناميكا المكامن النفطيه 
تحياتي لجميع المهندسين 
بريدي الالكتروني
[email protected]الشركه 
http://www.geo-project.ru/eng/


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (26 أغسطس 2007)

هذا الموضوع دائما يجب ان يبقى حيا
التقييم واجب من حين الى اخر


----------



## مهندس أول (29 أغسطس 2007)

من مسؤولية كل مهندس عربي مسلم الإهتمام بهذه القضية.
ابذلوا ما بوسعكم حتى ننتصر لديننا ومجدنا:76:


----------



## احمد محمود. (3 سبتمبر 2007)

ايه رايكم لو كل واحد اهتم بخمسة يعلمهم و يفهمهم اللى هو فاهمه


----------



## عصام نورالدين (3 سبتمبر 2007)

المعذرة يا أخ : أحمد أبو عبيده
نحن نكتب هنا في مجال تعريب أي باللغة العربية وليس بالعامية .....................


----------



## طموح للابد (4 سبتمبر 2007)

بعد السلام ,,
اخوي موضوعك حلو وواقعي لكن العله مو في انا نستهزي بالغرب ولكن العله 
اننا نميل الى الجانب المادي اكثر من المعنوي فنادرا ما تلجى شخص يدش تخصص عشان انه يحبه كل تفكيرنا شو مستقبل اذيه التخصص ,, اخوتي الارزاق بيد الله اهو المعطي واهو المانع 
وترى لا تجولوا ان في تخصص احسن او اهم من تخصص ثاني كلها مهمه وما في تخصص يستغني عن الاخر
والسمـوحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه ...


----------



## طموح للابد (4 سبتمبر 2007)

واسموحه اذا لغتي عاميه شوي بس عالاقل مفهومه:18:


----------



## Hamdallah (5 سبتمبر 2007)

اتمنى على الاعضاء ان تكون اللغة العربية الفصحى لغة الضاد لغة القرآن هي لغة المنتدى لأنه كثير من الحالات والتعليقات غير مفهومة .وشكرا


----------



## dhu (8 سبتمبر 2007)

الشعوب دون دولهم لا شي ....الدول دون شعوبهم لا شي ....متى ما تظافره الجهود من قبل الحكومات و الشعوب سوف تكون انطلاقه العالم العربي و الاسلامي ..... يد وحده ما تصفق ...اسال الله التوفيق للجميع....وحسبنا الله على كل ظالم


----------



## مهندس أول (8 سبتمبر 2007)

أنا أحيي من يدافع عن اللغة العربية لكن لا بأس بالعامية عند الضرورة.
شيىء غير مكتمل أفضل من لا شيىء


----------



## معروف خليفة (5 أكتوبر 2007)

الساده الأفاضل 
السلام عليكم 
أود أن أدلى بدلوى المتواضع فى هذا الحال التعس الذى نحن فيه , 
- كثير من الأمر مرده لغياب العقول العربية تحت وطأة مناهج حياتية مضللة أفسدت بوصلتها الأصيلة وأضاعت منها الغايات السامية , ولعل أبرز تلك المناهج مانراه فى مجال التعليم والتربية حيث نجد مناهج وطرق تلغى إعمال العقل والفهم من الصغر وتقتل ملكة الإبداع والتفكير الخلاق عند الأجيال المتتالية مما يؤصل فيها روح الدعة والخنوع والقهر.
- دعونا من أننا قدمنا الكثير وهم سرقوه منا وأدعوه لأنفسهم , فالمفروض أننا ( طبقا للمنهج الربانى الذى أهلنا للريادة ) نقوم بنشر النور فى ربوع الأرض ولانحتكر علما ونبغى الخير لكافة البشر , لذا لايجب المن بما سلف منا كما لايجب أن نأمل ممن ليس لهم تراثنا أن يكون فعلهم كفعلنا .
- عندما تحوطنا الأخطار وتشتد حاجتنا أكثر وتضيق علينا الحلقة أكثر ( وهذا آت بلاريب ) لن يكون هناك مناص من أن ننتهج منهجهم العملى ولكن بصبغة ربانية كما كان سلفنا ( وليس منهجهم العملى فقط , لأن البون شاسع ولن يفلح ذلك ابدا بحسابات الأرض ) .


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (6 أكتوبر 2007)

عبدالله الجراح قال:


> تحياتي
> بالنسبة لي فانني احمل الجنسية الامريكية وسميت نفسي آدم خوفا من التمييز ضد المسلمين في امريكا حيث ان اسمي العربي هو عبدالله احمد ، طبعا مع احتفاضي بالجنسية العربية وقدمت للعمل في الخليج على الجنسية الامريكية بوظيفة خبير شبكات امريكي لانني اتكلم اللهجة الامريكية بطلاقة وشكلي يشبه الامريكان ( شعر اشقر وعيون زرقاء وبشرة بيضاء..الخ ) فاعطوني الراتب الذي اريد دون مناقشة مع جميع الامتيازات ( 100 الف دولار سنويا ) ومكثت على ذلك سنتان دون ان يعلموا انني عربي وكان عندي مهندس شبكات اردني وآخر مصري وكلاهما كانوا امهر مني في العمل ولكن كانوا ينظرون الي على انني عبقري زماني مع انني لم اكن اعمل شيئا وكل المشاريع كانت تنجز من قبلهم ولكنني كنت آخذها واحولها الى الانجليزية واقوم بتقديمها على بور بوينت امام اصحاب الشركة فيصفقون لي كثيرا ويقولون انني عبقري ورفعوني الى مدير ادارة مع راتب 150 الف دولار وبع ذلك بسنه اصبحت علاقتي بصاحب الشركة قوية جدا واحبني كثيرا عندما عرف انني مسلم واصبحت صداقتنا قوية وفي احد المرات لم اتمالك نفسي وبحت له بالسر بانني من اصل عربي فتغيرت ملامح وجهه وانصرف وفي اليوم التالي وجدت كتاب الاسغناء عن خدماتي على مكتبي فلما سالت عن السبب قال لي انني عربي لا افقه شيئا وسوف يجلبون خبيرا اجنبيا بدلا عني .
> فهذه مصيبة العرب كل شيء اجنبي يقدسونه حتى لو لم يكن يفقه شيئا وكل شيء عربي يحتقرونه حتىلو كان عالم زمانه
> تحياتي






اولا :
احييك اخونا الفاضل عبد الله الجراح
على صراحتك القوية
التي تبذلها لاثبات الحقيقة

ثانيا: 
فانه من دواعي الاسى والحزن
ان نصل بالانهزام الداخلي الى هذا الحد المتردي

فبدون النظر في الكفاءة اصبحنا ننظر الى الاخر بانه الاعلى

في حين يقول ربنا تعالى:

{وَلاَ تَهِنُوا وَلاَ تَحْزَنُوا وَأَنتُمُ الأَعْلَوْنَ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ } (139) سورة آل عمران

فهل المصيبة 
في قلة وضعف الايمان ؟

ام فيما نسمح لانفسنا بمشاهدته في الاعلام الذي
يدس لنا الانهزامية في كل ركن من اركانه
سواء اخبار او تمثيليات او افلام او حتى مواقف

لم نخرج على موضوعنا

ترى ماذا قدمنا لنجرخ انفسنا ومن حولنا
من الانهزامية النفسية الشخصية الداخلية
؟
؟

؟

سؤال يحيرني​


----------



## مهندس أول (17 أكتوبر 2007)

فإنها لاتعمى الأبصار ولكن تعمى القلوب التي في الصدور


----------



## Hamdallah (18 أكتوبر 2007)

عذرا على المشاركة ماذا قدمنا . قدمنا الكثير بالماضي والى متى نتغنى بالماضي ما هو المطلوب اليوم في عصر التكنلوجيا , نعم هناك عقول مهاجرة , وتساهم في التطور العالمي ولكن نسأ عن الداخل . نعم طورنا الرقص والمغنى نعم طورنا هز الوسط وكذلك الواسطة والمحسوبية الفساد والغناء السريع هذا كله وما زال السؤال ماذا قدمنا ليس فقط قدمنا بل انجزنا ومن منجزاتنا واختراعتنا البطش وعدم الحرية, الخوف من كلمة الحق امام حاكم جائر والحمدالله جميع حكامنا من هذا الصنف , طورنا وابتكرنا تهريب رأس المال الوطني الى البنوك الاجنبية . كل هذا وما زلتم تسألوا ماذا قدمنا وبعد هذا كلة لا زال الخير فينا الى يوم الدين هذا ما قاله الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم . وقال تعالى : كنتم خير امة اخرجت للناس . صدق الله العظيم . وانشاءالله تعود الايام . وآسف على الأطاله.


----------



## الليبي2008 (19 أكتوبر 2007)

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## مهندس أول (20 أكتوبر 2007)

((ياأيها الذين امنو ان جاءكم فاسق بنبأ بتبينو أن تصيبو قوماً بجهالة فتصبحو على ما فعلتم نادمين))
أخي hamdallah إلى متى سنستمر في وضع اللوم (كله) على حكامنا.
ربما يخطئون أحياناً وربما غالباً ولكن بدلاً من أن نلوم الغير علينا أن نحاسب أنفسنا (كل ابن أدم خطاء وخير الخطائون التوابون)أو كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم
اللهم اجعلنا وسائر أمة محمد من التوبين يارب العالمين.
قبل أن نلوم غيرنا علينا أولاً أن نتوب من أخطائنا.
فكم ضيعنا من صلاة الجماعة في المسجد وكم فرطتنا في أفضل أسلحتنا .
السلاح الذي يغلب القوة النووية.
السلاح الذي اذا سلط على جميع أعداء أمة محمد لهزمهم دفعة واحدة.
ألا وهو الدعاء
((وقال ربكم ادعوني أستجب لكم ()ان الذين يستكبرون عن عبادتي سيدخلون جهنم داخرين))
والله ما أهلك الدول الاسلامية المحتلة إلا تماديهم وعصيانهم لأولياء أمورهم(الحكام)فمهما فعلوا ومهما سيفعلون بنا هو أفضل لنا من إحتلال الأعداء لأراضينا.
اللهم وفق أولياء أمورنا واهدهم صراطك المستقيم....آمين
وصلي اللهم على عبدك ورسولك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم خير البشر واجعله شفيعنا يوم نلقاك


----------



## فاتح روما (21 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم على هذا الطرح القويم 
من وجهة نظرى أن الخطأ فى أسلوب ونوعية التعليم المقدمه لنا 
أنا طالب فى الفرقه الثانيه لم يقدم لى حت الأن شى له علاقه بالهندسه كل حاجه حشو ومناهج ليس لها أى أهميه 
ولو أخذنا ماده مهمه مثلا مثل التشغيل أو التشكيل أو غيره لا نجد أى معمل أو أى ورشه نطبق فيها هذا الكلام 
ويكون المتفوق هو من يذاكر ويحفظ ويطحن ويوم الإمتحان يحط كل حاجه فى الورقه ويخرج يا مولاى كما خلقتنى 
أنا لا أحاول أن أعلق الأخطاء أو التخلف ولكن هذا هو الواقع 
هذه مجرد وجهة نظرى والله ولى التوفيق 
وجزاكم الله خيرا:56::56::56::56::56:


----------



## احمد سمير كامل (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*ولا تهنوا ولا تحزنوا وانتم الاعلون*

:59: المشكلة الاساسية فى بعد الشباب عن الدين والاخلاق وانغماسهم فى اللهو والمتع وتضيع الوقت وسوء التعليم الذى يدمر الفكر الجيد ويقتل الابتكار منذ ان يبدا الطالب فى التعليم حتى ...
وطبعا ذلك بتوصية من الغرب حتى لا تقوم للامة قائمة ورغم كل ذللك يجب ان نثق فى الله
لان شبابنا يملك الكثير من الامكانيات ولكن من ينمى هذه الامكانيات ويستفيد منه:86:


----------



## crazysoft (6 نوفمبر 2007)

للاسف نحن ذو المكانيات الطبيعيه الافضل ولكننا الاتفه فى استخدام مواردنا ولندعوا الله عسى ان يفك كربنا وتاخرنا ولنسعى قبل الدعاء وكل منا يحب لاخيهكما يحب لنفسه ولا يبخل بالعلم على اخيه ولنبدأ من حيث انتهت الابحاث السابقه


----------



## Hamdallah (11 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا ولكم الشكر ولكن ياخي الدعاء له شروط من اجل الاستجابة وهناك كتب لعلماء اجلاء تحت هذا الموضوع لماذا لايستجاب الدعاء . وهذا ياخي الكريم لو يوجد ولاة وخلافة للمسلمين ومرجعية واحدة ما وصل بنا الدهر الى هنا وشكرا


----------



## الصقعبي (15 ديسمبر 2007)

روح الأنهزامية والأتكال على الأخرين .. وعدم الأهتمام بالعلم وأهلة جعلنا .. كما ترى ولا حول ولا قوة الا باللة !


----------



## مؤيد بدر (31 ديسمبر 2007)

ماذا قدمنا ؟ ها ها ها ها 
ولاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اشي


----------



## لقمان (8 فبراير 2008)

اظن انها لهم اليوم وليست لنا كما كانت لنا ولم تكن لهم .


----------



## بشار رائد (6 أبريل 2008)

الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية ونرجو المزيد


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (6 أبريل 2008)

شي لا يفهم صراع سني شيعي وبعدما يقضي احد الاطراف على الاخر يلتفت الى الجزئيات في كل ملة حتى يقضى علينا ولن ترضى عنك اليهود والنصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم ودا بعدهم وحتى ايمن الظواهري تألم لموت اطفال اسرائيل ولم يتألم لموت ابنانا الاساوس في كل بقاع المسلمين وفي الحلقة الاخيرة ممكن يطلع اسامة بن لادن المستشار الامني ليهود اولمرت


----------



## Hamdallah (7 أبريل 2008)

الله كريم ينصر الاسلام والمسلمين ومن هم مع المسلمين ويفك اسر الاقصى ويشرد اليهود المغتصبين نحن المسلمين ليس لنا عداوة مع احد ونحترم كافة الديانات السماوية وهذا جزء من ايماننا وتعريف الايمان في ديننا هو : الايمان بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الاخر وقدره وقضائه ، ولكن مشكلتنا مع المحتل والغاصب الى ارضنا وان هم جنحو للسلم نحن مع السلام .


----------



## اياد حزوري (9 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## Hamdallah (9 أبريل 2008)

قدمنا البكاء على الاطلال قدمنا كرامتنا قدمنا النواح على اشلاء اطفالنا قدمنا الامهات الثكلى بابنائهن وازواجهن قدمنا محمد الدره قدمنا التنازل تلو التنازل قدمنا الخنوع قدمنا السمع والطاعة قدمنا بغداد قدمنا القدس اولى القبلتين وثاني الحرمين قدمنا كل العواصم العربية وقدمن..... وقدمنا .....وقدمنا ....... مالا يقدمه احد من قبلنا كله من اجل ارضاء ........ ولن يرضوا عنا ولو قدمنا ماذا اغلى من الشرف اغلى من الوطن ومع هذا يلومني مهندس اول اقتباس ( أخي hamdallah إلى متى سنستمر في وضع اللوم (كله) على حكامنا.) وعلى من تضع اللوم على الشعوب المقهورة انظر ماذا يجري في مصر الان وفي العراق واليمن ومعضم الدول العربية مجرد تعبير ممنوع الغلاء اكبر مصائب جلبوها لنا القادة والحكام


----------



## Hamdallah (9 أبريل 2008)

عفوا الرسالة السابقة من القهر الذي احس به وكل عربي يحس نفس الشي


----------



## م.محمد النوافله (13 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز المشكله في عدم تطوير اسلوب البحث في الجامعات العربيه 
لاننا اذا بحثنا قليلا نجد ان العرب في الجامعات العربيه مميزين و متفوقين اكثر من الاجانب واي اختراع او اكتشاف من شخص عربي ينسب الى الغرب لانهم هم من قدموا له الوسيله للابداع 
اما نحن في الجامعات العربيه من دخولنا الجامعات نفكر في طرق جديده للغش في الامتحانات الجامعيه او نبحث عن واسطه او (نزبط) الدكتور وننسى موضوع العلم , ولما نخرج الى سوق العمل بنصير ندور على من يحمل عنا المسؤليه ...
نتمنا من الجامعات العربيه ان تعير سياستها من اليه تلقين العلم الى ابتكاره .

اخوكم 
م.محمد النوافله


----------



## م.محمد النوافله (13 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز المشكله في عدم تطوير اسلوب البحث في الجامعات العربيه 
لاننا اذا بحثنا قليلا نجد ان العرب في الجامعات العربيه مميزين و متفوقين اكثر من الاجانب واي اختراع او اكتشاف من شخص عربي ينسب الى الغرب لانهم هم من قدموا له الوسيله للابداع 
اما نحن في الجامعات العربيه من دخولنا الجامعات نفكر في طرق جديده للغش في الامتحانات الجامعيه او نبحث عن واسطه او (نزبط) الدكتور وننسى موضوع العلم , ولما نخرج الى سوق العمل بنصير ندور على من يحمل عنا المسؤليه ...
نتمنا من الجامعات العربيه ان تعير سياستها من اليه تلقين العلم الى ابتكاره .

اخوكم 
م.محمد النوافله .


----------



## Hamdallah (14 أبريل 2008)

انا اقول عكس ذلك بالنسبة للجامعات العربية ولكن موضوع البحث ومخصصاته اصلا لا يوجد بالجامعات العربية مخصصات للبحث وان وجد يقسم كما يقسم الميراث لكلا نصيب مما ترك .يبدا للرئيس مثل حظ المديرين (2) وللمدير مثل حظ الموظفين (2) وهكذا . ياخي انت وين عايش في بلاد العرب مترامية الاطراف .


----------



## الفتى الخارق (19 أبريل 2008)

*موضوع مهم*

:28::58::58:والله موضوعك مهم ومفيد والسبب اوالعلة ان الطالب العربي (الاسلامي )اصبح مشغول بالغرب واصبح كل همه ان ينظر الى الغربيين ماذا ياكلون ويشربون ويلبسونـــــــــــــــ


----------



## نصيري (8 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## نصيري (8 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## motaz ahmed (21 مايو 2008)

ابتعدنا عن الدين وفقدنا حتى الذوق ماذا نستطيع ان نقدم


----------



## د. محمد (21 مايو 2008)

*بيدنا الكثير يمكن ان نعمله*

الإخوة الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته

أذكر نفسي و الإخوة الأفاضل بقول الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام
"*لا يصلح آخر هذه الامة إلا بما صلح به أولها*"
إذن عوض البكاء على الوضع الخطير الذي نعيشه فبإمكاننا العودة إلى ما صلح به الأجداد و بنوا به حضارة الإسلام التي أنارت البشرية لقرون من الزمن و التي كانت نقطة انطلاقة الحضارة الغربية المعاصرة.
أعتقد ان تطبيق أول آية من القرآن الكريم هي الحل الناجع لمشكلة الحضارة التي نواجهها الآن كأمة كما أنه بإمكان كل واحد منا و أنا أقصد جميع من اطلع على هذا الموضوع أن يبادر إلى القراءة و إذا قرأ فليعمل على نقل المعلومات إلى إخوانه و حبذا لو كانت باللغة العربية، هذه اللغة التي اصطفاها الله لتكون لغة القرآن و لغة أهل الجنة. 
قد نقول أن لدينا مشكل في ترجمة المصطلحات؟ نعم هذه حقيقة و لكن يوجد الحل لها إذا أردنا ذلك، فكل واحد منا يمكن أن يبدا في التاسيس لهذا العمل و يبدأ في العمل على ترجمة موضوع واحد فقط خلال شهر من الزمن، و إذا فرضنا أنه بإمكان الشخص الواحد أن يقدم 12 عملا علميا معربا خلال عام فبحساب بسيط و حسب عدد الأعضاء الذين سيتفاعلون مع الموضوع يمكن حساب عدد الاعمال التي ستقدم باللغة العربية و التي ستساهم في بناء مجتمعات المعرفة العربية....
هذا مجرد اقتراح قد يمثل مبادرة في بدء العمل أو انه يبقى مجرد راي.

الموضوع حساس و المسؤولية على الجميع (الأكاديميين، طلبة الجامعات، المهندسين الصناعيين و الجميع).

وفقكم الله جميعا.


----------



## مهندس أول (14 يونيو 2008)

إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم


----------



## Hamdallah (15 يونيو 2008)

يعين الله على الوقت


----------



## مهندس أول (15 يونيو 2008)

*كن صبورا*

فاصبر كما صبر أولوا العزم من الرسل


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (16 يونيو 2008)

المسؤولية على الجميع ياخواني بداء مني


----------



## Hamdallah (17 يونيو 2008)

ولا شي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## عصام نورالدين (17 يونيو 2008)

من الغريب أن المشاركون في الردود كثر ولكن المشاركين في التصويت خمسة أعضاء فقط ؟؟؟؟؟

هل السبب أنكم أيها الأعزاء توافقون آراء الذين صوتوا ؟؟؟ أم لديكم أسباب أخرى ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عمر خالدمحمودالسيد (18 يونيو 2008)

بوركت اخى الكريم


----------



## احمد حسن بدران (22 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
فى رأى ان سبب تاخرنا عن مواكبة التقدم الجارى ينحصر فى اهمالنا بكل ما هو جديد وكذلك لتغير اهتماماتنا .
وشكرا


----------



## الهندسة حبي الاول (22 يونيو 2008)

الأخوة المهندسين ما اعطولي فرصة للتعبير 
كل اللي كنت بقوله قالوه وزيادة 

وأنا رأيي بصراحة يطابق رأي م بشير
بالاضافة الى أنه 
س/ كيف حنقدم شي لمجتمعنا و عندنا الطلبة بتطلع من الثانوية العامة ما تعرف الa من ال b؟؟

اسف عالرد 
بس أعتقد أنه كلامي شبه مقنع 
وارجو الرد على كلامي لو فيه شائبة


----------



## مهندس أول (23 يونيو 2008)

كلامك صحيح و معروف صحته لكن بدلاً من ذكر المشكلات اقترحوا حلول


----------



## Hamdallah (24 يونيو 2008)

الاسلام هو الحل


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (25 يونيو 2008)

اويد الاستاد حمدالله الاسلام ثم الاسلام ثم الاسلام هو الحل الامثل


----------



## Hamdallah (30 يونيو 2008)

دائما........................................................................................................


----------



## الدويري (30 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إن سبب تأخرنا وتخلفنا هو ضياع الهدف وعدم وجود المحفز لذلك نرى اغلب الاشخاص المسلمين في الشركات الخاصة متطورين كثيرا عن الاشخاص في الشركات العامة .


----------



## حسني حمدان (1 يوليو 2008)

الاخ الفاضل
اشكرك علي هذا الموضوع الهام جدا
ردي المتواضع علي هذا الموضوع وسبب تاخرنا عن العالم هو
بعدنا عن دين الله والدليل ان المسلمين الاوئل سادوا العالم اما نحن فانسدنا


----------



## مهندس أول (9 يوليو 2008)

أوافقكم أن الإسلام و الإيمان و من ثم صفاء القلب حل ممتاز ولكن السماء لا تمطر ذهباً ولافضة. ادعوا الله تعالى بإخلاص ثم اعملوا بجد لتحقيق طموحنا و طموح العرب أجمع.


----------



## Hamdallah (13 يوليو 2008)

هلا بالشباب .................................... والله .


----------



## م فكرى (22 يوليو 2008)

*تطويرنا يبدأ من أنفسنا والمسؤولية على الجميع*

:33:بارك الله فيك ان كلماتك انها تعمل نوع من الغيرة على على عقولنا وثقافتنا و تحفزنا للابداع و تطوير أعمالنا فكل منا لابد من أن يحاول تطوير نفسه حتى نستطيع تحقيق أهدافنا وعلو شئننا


----------



## الـــجـــوكـــر (23 يوليو 2008)

جميل جدا .... و لكن لا تنسوا ان في الغرب تجمعات و مؤسسات و أحزاب علمية و عملية و الي يحب ينظم في المؤسسة او التجمع الذي يعجبه طبعا لتقديم ما هو مفيد له و لمجتمعة و بدون مقابل في اغلب الاحيان .... و لكن اذا كنت تحب ان تقدم شيء مفيد من الذي سيدعمك هل عليك بناء مصنع خاص لاختراع شيء معين ؟؟؟!!!


----------



## مهندس أول (28 أغسطس 2008)

*وقفة؟*

اخواني.انه لمن الجيد بل والمفرح كثيراً أن نرى الإهتمام بقضية تعريب الهندسة من جديد واسترجاعها بعد أن سرقت على يد الغرب.فكثير من الإختراعات الجديدة وكل القديمة مقتبسة من أفكار وتجارب مسلمين أوائل(أجدادنا) ولكن الغرب عندما يسرقون ويقتبسون من هذه المعارف لا ينسبونها إلى أجدادنا بل إلى أنفسهم فقط.لذا علينا أن نكف عن الكسل ونحاول استرداد أفكار أجدادنا المسروقة.:28:


----------



## مهندس أول (28 أغسطس 2008)

لن نكل ولا نمل حتى نسترد مجد المسلمين الأوائل


----------



## محمد سعيد محمود (28 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسين الأسوانى (28 أغسطس 2008)

الى كل من يؤيد فكرة الأسلام هو الحل
انت مسلم فما الحل لما نحن فيه 
ياريت حل عملى ومنطقى وممنهج
يعنى عايزين نعاهد الله ونجمع انفسنا ونقسم فروع الهندسة ونبدأ مشروع للتعريب ونشره فى المنتديات الأخرى لنشر الفائدة لكل المسلمين واللى عنده

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

وجزاكم الله خير
والله اكبر ولله الحمد


----------



## ابن مدينة (6 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
حسنا لماذا لا نبدأ بداية جادة ليس شرطا ان يكون جميع الامة مهندسين واطباء 
يوجد لدينا عدد لابأس به من المهتمين بالموضوع سواء في هذا المنتدى او في غيره وفكرتي هي ان نبدأ بالعمل الجاد ونترك الاراء والمقترحات يا اخواني وحتى نتجنب هذا يجب ان نعين لنا رئيسا يكون ذا معرفة بالهندسة والادارة نشيط و ذو كفاءة ثم نرتب صفوفنا بحيث يجتمع ابناء المدينة الواحدة مع بعض ويتم وضع الخطط والتنسيق وتوزيع المهام 
فوالله ان الامر ليس صعبا وهذا رقمي 0555680821 من سكان جدة طالب في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية


----------



## امير محمود (11 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته فما نحن فيه من تخلف فكرى وتدهور فى حياتنا العلميه والفكريه وربما كانت البدنيه وان كانت هناك نسبه طفيفه قد تكون من اهل العلم ولكنها كما قلت نسبه طفيفه حتى اذا ظهر عالم حاولنا ابادته من قبل الاوامر العلياااااا$ ااا لكى لا يكون علماء غيرهم فانسقنا ورائهم كالبعير الا من رحم ربى ولذلك


----------



## امير محمود (11 أكتوبر 2008)

ما نصرنا الله فلن ينصرنا حتى ننصره فقال تعالى ( إن تنصروا الله ينصركم ويثبت اقدامكم) هذا وعد من الله بالنصر ولكن ليس لاى احد بل للذين ينصروه فما نصرناه فلن ينصرنا حتى ننصره وانا كان فينا ضعفا فنسال الله ان يقونا وان يعيننا على نصره دينه ونصرته جل وعلى اللهم انصرنا وعلمنا وفقهنا وارنا فى اعداءك ايام عاد وثمود وشكرا لكم


----------



## امير محمود (11 أكتوبر 2008)

والامة فيها خير والله والنصر أت لاااا محاله التمكين لهذه الامه فى امر دينها ودنياها وعلمها وسنسود الدنيا كما كان اجدادنا وابائنا ابو بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلى وباقى التابعين الى صلاح الدين ومن بعده نسال الله تعالى ان يعلمنا ما جهلنا وان يجعل ما علمنا حجه لنا لا حجة علينا


----------



## مهندس أول (11 نوفمبر 2008)

إن تنصروا الله ينصركم ويثيت أقدامكم


----------



## &هند& (13 يناير 2009)

بداية شكرا لك اخي جزيل الشكر لطرحك لهذا الموضوع المميز الذي اعاد لي التفكير 

فقد كنت ككثير غيري افكر فقط بالدرجة العلمية التي تناسب سوق العمل الحالي.. هل في شركات ممكن توظفني عند تخرجي مباشرة؟ ... كم بيكون راتبي الشهري وما هي المميزات ؟ ...

وهو تفكير خاطئ طبعا ..
اعترافنا بالخطا هو بداية الطريق للصلاح
اذا تمسكنا بديننا سنعيش بخير .. اذا كل واحد منا حب العلم وتعلم للعباده .. في ذلك الوقت كلن منا سيقدم شيئ 


..


----------



## Hamdallah (14 يناير 2009)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## ابو بسمله (2 فبراير 2009)

*اين القيادات الصحيحة*


----------



## ابو بسمله (2 فبراير 2009)

*اذا تمسكنا بديننا سنعيش بخير .. اذا كل واحد منا حب العلم وتعلم للعباده .. في ذلك الوقت كلن منا سيقدم شيئ *


----------



## هاله محى (2 فبراير 2009)

يا جماعه كل واحد ممكن يفيد فى مجاله المهم نحط ايدينا فى ايدين بعض ونعرف عدونا لان عدونا واحد ولازم كل واحد يبدأ بنفسه ميستناش الاخرين


----------



## Hamdallah (4 فبراير 2009)

اين الموظوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Hamdallah (4 فبراير 2009)

اخواني وزملائي
عند مناقشة اي موضوع يجب ان يكون هناك مايلي :
- تعريف الموضوع ( عنوان titel)
-جوهر الموضوع
-هدف
وخاتمة ( موافقة او عدم )
هذه الاساسيات الى النقاش في اي موضوع ما جعلني اكتب ذلك هو انني ارى ردود وكتابات عبارة عن حشو ولا تمت بشي من موضوع النقاش وهذا سببه عدم وجود الاساسيات وعدم المعرفة ما هو الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## ود ابوسليم (19 أبريل 2009)

اخي بارك الله فيك علي هذه التنبيهات 
لكن الغرب ليس بافضل منا لاننا مسلمون
والافضلية الحالية _وهي افضلية مادية_
اتت لانهم حريصون علي الوقت اكثر من حرصنا عليه
مع ان الاسلام يحث علي هذا
ايضا تفوقوا بالامانة التي توجد لديهم في العمل اكثر منا
واحترام المهنة والمهنية 
وان اردنا ان نتفوق عليهم
فلنترك الكلام اولا والمقارنات
ولنبدأ بجدية
وسيري العالم ما نصبو اليه


----------



## مهندس أول (26 أبريل 2009)

أتمنى أن نترك النقاشات ونبدأ الجد
أتمنى كل مهندس أو طالب في الهندسة ألا يفكر في التخرج قبل أن ينفذ مشروع تخرج وفكرة ناجحة
الأفكار والكتابات على الورق وحدها لا تكفي
لا تكتمل الأبجدية الا بكامل حروفها من أ-ي ولا يكفي التوقف عند أي حرف أخر
أكمل ما بدأت وابدأ من البداية وبإذن الله ستلاقي النجاح


----------



## papa (24 يوليو 2009)

واللة عندنا الكثير ولااعلم اين تكمن المشكلة


----------



## mohands medo (25 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههه والله ماعرف بس المشكله فينا مش فى الفلوس ولا العقول


----------



## نصيري (3 أغسطس 2009)

من فضلكم اريد كتاب يبين معنى رموز الاعطال الخاصة بالسبليت سستم مثل (e2/e3.....)ويكون مفصل


----------



## مهندس أول (29 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخ نصيري 
أرجو تقديم طلبك هذا في قسم الحاسب لأنه الأنسب له


----------



## مهندس أول (29 سبتمبر 2009)

بالنسبة إالى المقارنة بيننا وبين الغربيين
الأوربيين منذ السنة الأولى يعلمون أطفالهم فوائد الأشياء
التي حولهم وكيفية تصنيفها بالتفصيل
أما نحن فنفرح بشدة اذا استطعنا تعليمهم القراءة والكتابة
ابن الثانية عشرة عندهم يستطيع النحت و صنع أجمل الأشكال من الخشب ونحن نفرح اذا علمناهم الجمع والطرح!!!
اذا كانت وزارات التعليم لدينا مقنعة بالوضع الحالي فعندها سنجد أطفالهم يصلحون الطائرات وأطفالنا سيبقى همهم شراء الدراجات.
أبنائهم يدخلون المواقع الإلكترونية بحثاً عن العلوم والبحوث أما أبنائنا فيدخلون بحثاً عن أشياء أخرى!!!!!
من المتأخر جداً محاولة تغيير أبناء الجامعات والمدارس الثانوية:55: ومن المناسب جداً البدأ بأبناء الثلاث سنوات:81:


----------



## مهندس أول (29 سبتمبر 2009)

فلنشارك جميعاً لإيجاد حل لهذه المشكلة
تفاعلكم دليل اهتمامكم!


----------



## قيصر الظلال (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً لجهودك أخي الكريم من أجل دفع هذه الأمة للتقدم والإزدهار


----------



## عنسيكو (2 أكتوبر 2009)

إن شاء الله سنحقق كل تقدم..


----------



## مهندس أول (2 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم أعط لهذه الأمة أمر رشد يعز فيه أهل طاعتك ويذل فيه أهل معصيتك ويؤمر فيه بالمعروف وينهى فيه عن المنكر يا سميع الدعاء


----------



## مهندس أول (5 أكتوبر 2009)

انما الأمم الأخلاق مابقيت فإن هم ذهبت أخلاقهم ذهبوا


----------



## قيصر الظلال (5 أكتوبر 2009)

أتمنى من الجميع الإهتمام بمسيرة التقدم لهذه الأمة
متأكد من أن الجمبع سيسهم في ذلك فإذن الله


----------



## مهندس أول (5 أكتوبر 2009)

كلنا مهتمون يإذن الله


----------



## مهندس أول (7 أكتوبر 2009)

لن نرضى إلا بأعلى المراتب


----------



## قيصر الظلال (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الحمل ثقيل:15:لكنا قدها وقدود بإذن الله.


----------



## مهندس أول (17 أكتوبر 2009)

معك خق المهم اننا ما نيأس.


----------



## مهندس أول (19 أكتوبر 2009)

أتمنى أن يشارك الحميع للنهوض بهذه الأمة المباركة:15:


----------



## hitham91 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

اولى الاختراعات والاكتشافات والنهضة العلمية والعملية في اوروبا بدأت على ايدي العرب والمسلمين، نحن نمتلك طاقات تكفي لأن نكون في صدارة الامم، ولكن كيف والمخطط الصليبي الذي لا يريد للاسلام ان يسود كيف لا يطبق وعلى يد حكامنا الاشاوس وانظمتنا العربية المتهافتة وراء الدولار، حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## مهندس أول (19 نوفمبر 2009)

صدقني بإمكاننا نستعيد مكانة أجدادنا إذا فعلنا ما بوسعنا
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
((تفائلوا بالخير تجدوه))
لاحظ انه ماقال قد تجدوه بل قال(( تجدوه))
فإذا صبرنا وبذلنا جهدنا وتفائلنا بالخير فسنحقق مرادنا فإذن الله تعالى.


----------



## Wasim Bassam (21 نوفمبر 2009)

يا اخي نحن المسلمين واقعيين انا اعترف بانهم كذلك وانا اتسائل عن الصعوبات التي واجهها الغرب في بدايات نشاتهم هل نحن مستعدين للتضحيه لا لتلقي الصاعب بل لخلق المصاعب وحلها مهما كلفت؟


----------



## مهندس أول (28 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم
للأسف ان كل ما نسمعه هذه الأيام هو كلام بدون أي أفعال(مع احترامي الشديد لك وللمسلمين)
همنا الشاغل في هذه الأيام محصور في متابعة المباريات والقنوات الفضائية وكرة القدم وكأس العالم ومين فاز ومين انهزم
الإسرائيليين(لعنهم الله) لا يهتمون بهذه الأشياء التافهة 
بدليل ان منتخبهم في كرة القدم ضعيف جداً حتى أضعف فريق عربي ممكن يتغلب عليه بسهوله
همهم الشاغل محصور في التطور العلمي
لاحظ التطور الذي وصلوا اليه في حوالي خمسين سنة فقط!
أما نحن فحالنا يرثى لها
بدليل ماحصل بين مصر والجزائر 
مشكلة كبيرة مالها أول ولا آخر وصلت ان الدولتين يقاطعون بعضهم
وكل هذا بسبب لعبة سخيفة من اختراع الغرب تسمى كرة القدم
بغض النظر من الغلطان فيهم فالله أعلم به
لكن المشكلة المفروض ما توصل الى مقاطعة!
الإسرائيليين نشروا مشكلة مصر والجزائر في كل جرائدهم ومحطاتهم
الإعلامية شماتةً فينا و كدليل على همجية العرب 
ما أقول لك اني لا أتابع كرة القدم أو ما ألعبها لكن القصد انها ما تكون شغلنا الشاغل في حياتنا.
اذا عندك استعداد لمقاطعة التلفاز وأخبار كرة القدم وجعل معظم وقتك للعبادة والعلم فبإذن الله راح تفيد هذه الأمة.
دعني أسألك:
ماذا قدمت حتى الآن؟
ماذا قدمنا حتى الآن؟
لا تدع عبارة (لا أدري ما الحل) تسيطر عليك وعلى تفكيرك
ابحث عن الحل بنفسك!!!
اللهم اغفر لنا وارحمنا وتب علينا وانصرنا وأعد الينا مجد أجدادنا السابقين من الصحابة والتابعين.
برحمتك ياعزيز يا رحيم.
آمين
آمين
آمين
اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على عبدك ورسولك محمد سيد الخلق أجمعين.
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد ............. وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد


----------



## قيصر الظلال (1 ديسمبر 2009)

آمين
بإذن الله راح نبذل كل الي نقدر عليه لتحقيق الحلم الكبير


----------



## ENGINEER.NK (8 ديسمبر 2009)

و الله أنا أرى انشغالنا بأمور كثيرة -تافهة- و اهتماماتنا الىن أصبحت سخيفة جدا
فلم نعد كما كنا من قبل يشغلنا العلم والمعرفة والبحث
ولم نهتم بتطوير أنفسنا في هذه النواحي
المسألة اذا مسألة استغلالنا لاوقاتنا


----------



## مهندس أول (10 ديسمبر 2009)

معاك حق
تنظيم الوقت من أهم عوامل النجاح


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (19 يناير 2010)

ديننا حق ودينهم باطل ولا تنسى أخي أن معظم الدول العربية حديثة عهد بالاستقلال العسكري وبقيت الشعوب العربية تعاني من الاستعمار الفكري 
وأملنا في الأجيال القادمة


----------



## mahmoudelemam76 (19 يناير 2010)

ديننا حق ولم نعمل من أجله -_-_-_-_- ودينهم باطل ويتفانون من أجله


----------



## مهندس أول (6 فبراير 2010)

فينا الخير بإذن الله


----------



## مهندس أول (18 أبريل 2010)

ي الوقت الحالي وخصوصاً بعد الأزمة الإقتصادية بدأ التطور في الأمة الإسلامية يكبر أكثر فأكثر نظراً لأنها أمة تمقت الربا والذي كان السبب الرئيسي في الأزمة الإقتصادية.
حيث كانت الأمة الإسلامية هي الأقل تضرراً بالأزمة.


----------



## إبن القناة (13 مايو 2010)

مشكككككككككككورر


----------



## نرجس صباح (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا عالموضوع


----------



## مجنون حاسب (14 أكتوبر 2010)

والله ياأخواني لابد تكون نظرتنا بتحضر حيث أنه مانلقي اللوم على المناهج أو التعليم يمكن صح كانت سبب ولكن هذا مايعني تحمل التعليم عندنا كل شي كمان نحن أنفسنا مقصرين أنا نفسي معترف والله وأقولها أمامكم أني مقصر ولازم كل واحد يعترف أنه مقصر فإعتراف بالحق فضيلة ونحاول نصحح في الجاي لانه الطريق لسه في بدايته 
هذا وجهة نظري ’’’’’’’’’’


----------



## mothana abdat (14 أكتوبر 2010)

لم ارى موضوعك الا الان واود المشاركة

لالغاء اكثر من نصف اللوم على القيادة العربية
اللتي لادري ماذا قدمت او ستقدم لي الاسلام سوى الذل ونسير الان الى الاسوا

فهم من جلبو لنا العار
والسبب الاخر وانت قد ذكرته او احد الاخوان ابتعادنا عن القران وتضيعنا للصلوات
امة اتصفت بالنفاق والدليل انظر صلاة الفجر


قالت اليهود عليهم لعنة اله عنا اننا لانقرا واذا قرأنا لانفهم واذا فهمنا لم نعمل شي
وللاسف هذا هو الحال

اللهم انصر الاسلام والمسلمين 

اللهم ايد حكامنا واجعل اعمالهم خالصة لرضاك وانفع بهم الاسلام والمسلمين

دمتم بخير..


----------



## جاوس سيدل (14 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عاصفة الشوق (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ان سبب تاخرنا البعد عن الدين والاهتمام بالامور التافهة والتكاسل والتخاذل وعدم وجود علماء وقادة على مستوى عالي والتبعية والتقليد وعدم الابتكار وامور كثيرة ادت الى هذا التراجع


----------



## مهندس أول (12 فبراير 2011)

إن أحد أهم الأسباب في تأخرنا وجهلنا هو بشكل أساسي الإهمال وعدم الإحاطة بما حولنا
نحن ننشر الأبحاث للترقية أو للتباهي بينما هم ينشرونها لزيادة العلم والإستفادة
للأسف أجد في العرب الغش والخداع والتباهي وحب المال والكسل
بينما أجد في الغرب الروح العالية و الأمانة وحب العلم
لماذا برأيكم!


----------



## بسمه الله (12 مارس 2011)

أعلانات هامه قريبا​





مودرن اكاديمى - Modern Academy > قسم أسئلة الطلاب والمتقدمين للأكاديمية > منتدي الابحاث المعمارية 


 *كيف تصــــــــمم كافتيريـــــــا او مطعــــــــــم صغير مع المخططات *



التسجيل التعليمـــات قائمة الأعضاء التقويم مشاركات اليوم البحث



 البحث في المنتدى 
عرض المواضيع عرض المشاركات 
البحـــــث المتقـــــدم
روح للصفحة... 
 

 
أدوات الموضوع



إبحث في الموضوع



طرق مشاهدة الموضوع



​ #*1* 



02-07-2010 


 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/member.php?u=20677




مودرناوى معدى
تاريخ التسجيل: Jun 2009
الجنس: ذكر
هل انت بالاكاديميه الحديثه : نعم
فرع الجامعه : مودرن اكاديمى للهندسه
الشعبه : عماره
السنه الدراسيه : تالته
رقم السيكشن : 7
المشاركات: 1,126 
معدل تقييم المستوى: 3








*كيف تصــــــــمم كافتيريـــــــا او مطعــــــــــم صغير مع المخططات* 

* المطاعم والكافتريات.
تعريف عام عن المطاعم..
وتتكون من:
- المدخل، الاستقبال، الاستعلامات، المحاسبة و التخديم.
- الصالة الرئيسية. - المطبخ. - جناح الخدمة.
- مخازن. - دورات. ​
مدخل المطعم والاستقبال:
مدخل المطعم: يجب أن يكون واضح ومميز وذو حجم مناسب، بالإضافة إلى مداخل لإدخال الحاجيات التموينية والأحمال.
الاستقبال: وهو من أهم ما
يجب أن يراه القادم عبر المدخل الرئيسي، إذ أن القادم لأول مرة غالباً ما
يبحث عن مكان الاستعلامات للسؤال عن حاجته، وبالقرب من طاولة الاستقبال
تتوزع المكملات الهامة الأخرى التي يحتاجها الزبون.
صالة الطعام:
لا بد أن تأخذ هذه الصالات
صفة الرحابة والاتساع, ويمكن تخصيص 1,25 م2 لكل كرسي بصالة الطعام, وفي
حالة ازدياد الطلب على تخصيص المساحة في هذه الصالة, لا بد أن تفي هذه
الصالة باحتياجات هذا الطلب وأن تستوعب العداد الكبيرة التي من الممكن أن
تتواجد في وقت واحد خلال بعض المناسبات.
وبالإضافة إلى ما سبق فإن
بعض الرواد يفضلون تناول الأطعمة في غرف أخرى يتم حجزها من قبلهم, هذا عدا
صالة الطعام الرئيسية, حيث تتسع إحدى هاتين الحجرتين لعدد يتراوح ما بين
(25-50) فرد, والأخرى تتسع لعدد يتراوح ما بين (60-70) فردا, ويراعى في
إنشاء هذه الغرف أن تعطي مرونة في الحركة فيما بنها عن طريق تركيب أبواب
قابلة للطي لتغيير شكل المكان من خاص إلى عام بزيادة سعته قدر الإمكان
ليعمل على استقبال عدد أكبر من الوافدين.
ويراعى في هذه الغرف أيضا
أن تكون خاصة بمعنى الكلمة, ويكون ذلك عن طريق فصلها عن القاعة الرئيسية,
بحيث يكون المدخل لهذه الغرف مباشرة على المدخل, ويتم التخديم عليها من
المطبخ مباشرة.
أما الصالة الرئيسية فيتم التخديم عليها من خلال غرف الطعام العمومية (غرف الخدمة).​

أماكن تناول المشروبات:
تعد هذه الأماكن من أكثر
الأماكن التي يفضلها مؤسسو النوادي, لأنها تعود عليهم بالربح الوفير,
وعادة ما توزع هذه الفراغات على كافة المباني كغرف في نهايات المباني,
وكذلك توزع في أرض المشروع كأماكن استراحات.
ومن الضروري توفير غرف
يمكن فكها وتركيبها عند الضرورة في أوقات إقامة الحفلات الكبيرة, أو في
المناسبات التي تستدعي إقامتها على هذا النحو.
ويفضل أن تتصل أماكن تناول المشروبات بالبهو أو الردهة الرئيسية حيث يمكن تناول المشروبات قبل أو بعد تناول الطعام.​

بعض المخططات
المطاعم والكافتيريات​*

​


----------



## بسمه الله (12 مارس 2011)

* شكرااااا*


----------



## بسمه الله (12 مارس 2011)

شكرااااااا


----------



## BME_Sadam (1 يونيو 2011)

بصراحة كل الخيارات الموجودة صحيحة


----------



## بسيم عبدالملك (20 يوليو 2011)

[font=&quot]أخي تدري أن حل المشكلة بسيط جداً[/font][font=&quot] 
[/font][font=&quot]ببساطة يوم ما بعدنا عن الله , والله يوم أذكر طمسون دالتون أقول في نفسي والله لو كان مسلم لكان من يذكر في مجالس العلم الشرعي بسب ما ساهم به لأراحت البشرية وسأل الله أن يجعل فينا رجل يوصل إلى شيء يعيد الهمة لأمتنا [/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]وصلوا على الحبيب المصطفى[/font][font=&quot] 
[/font]


----------



## متعب البقمي (16 أغسطس 2011)

ياجماعة الخير العقول موجودة والذكاء موجود ولاينقصنا إلى الدعم والتشجيع ....وغير كذا إذا أنت نااااجح ماتهم حدا المهم يكون معاك وااااسطة لذلك نحن متخلفين وبنبقى متخلفين


----------



## الهندسة إبداع (6 يونيو 2012)

الموضوع يختلف من شخص لآخر، يحضرني الآن نموذج رائع لصديق كان متميزاً وأصدقاء آخرين تميزوا بجهدهم وتفوقوا بكدهم. والآخرين ولا أبرئ نفسي ركنوا للدعة فكانت نتاجاتهم متواضعة وللأسف أصبحت هذه الفئة الثانية سمة عامة وثقافة مجتمع فقلما تجد مبرز.


----------



## enas_s_sh (18 يوليو 2012)

tnx sir for the topic


----------



## eng_black (13 مارس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## laid aiad (25 مايو 2013)

كلام صح ياهندسة ماهو سر تطورالغرب وماسبب تراجعنا


----------



## عبد القدوس الجزائري (29 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 

كل الخيارات المقدمة في هذا الإستطلاع صحيحة لذا اطلب من صاحب الموضوع إضافة خيار رابع و هو "- كل ما سبق".

قال تعالى "((إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُغَيِّرُ مَا بِقَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُوا مَا بِأَنفُسِهِمْ))[الرعد:11] 
لا اريد الإطالة و بإختصار في مجال الهندسة المدنية
* أعرف مهندسين يقومون بختم و التأشير على المخططات في المقاهي و هم لا يعرفون من صممها او اقتبسها و هل تحتوي على أخطاء أم لا كل ذالك دون مراعات أدنى أخلاق المهنة.
* أعرف مخابر خاصة للتربة و الخرسانة لا تقوم بإجراء أي تجارب بل تبيع أوراق المحاضر للمقاولين و الشركات دون مراعات أخلاق المهنة و التفكير في المخاطر المترتبة على ذالك.
* أغلب الهيئات الرقابية الهندسية لا يهمها إلا ما هو مكتوب على الوثائق و ليس الواقع و بالتالي التبرأ من المسئولية هو الهدف فقط.

و الكثير من الاسباب المشابهة مثل ما ذكرت إخي في الإستطلاع "*نقص الوازع الديني و الاخلاقي، قلة الكفائة المهنية،* الإهمال، قلة الهمة، عدم توفر الفرص، الحاجة إلى المال، الإنشغال بالأمور الخاصة"

كيف نتقدم و نبدع في مجالاتنا و نحن هكذا؟

تقبلوا فائق الإحترام و التقدير


----------



## nOJooUd (3 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------

